#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-28
<gnomefreak> we shouldnt be building with that if trunk is using new libnss libnspr packages
<gnomefreak> i cant remember if it does or not :( guess i have to look
<gnomefreak> hmmmm it seems to use the new libnss and nspr packages i will ask asac why he left that in the options when i see him
<JenFraggle> hello there
<gnomefreak> hi JenFraggle
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 29 May 11:00: Kernel Team | 29 May 17:00: Community Council | 30 May 08:00: Edubuntu | 30 May 16:00: Xubuntu Developers | 31 May 12:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 31 May 17:00: Kubuntu Developers
<gnomefreak> ah good :)
<gnomefreak> out for a while
<AlexLatchford> Howdy Freddy
<AlexLatchford> Long time no see
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there AlexLatchford
<Admiral_Chicago> i was thinking that the other week
<AlexLatchford> yeah, exams are a real bitch this time of year
<AlexLatchford> 3 weeks and I am finished for the year though :D
<AlexLatchford> what you been up to?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on summer break \o/
<Admiral_Chicago> working on bug work mostly
<Admiral_Chicago> plus some independ projects for Xubuntu Docs.
<AlexLatchford> nice job
<AlexLatchford> cant wait for the Summer, thinking about writing an application to make the extra buttons on the mouse I have work
<AlexLatchford> without having to go through command line and 20 config files
<Admiral_Chicago> how many buttons?
<AlexLatchford> have got an MX1000, so about 10
<AlexLatchford> I know how to do it through the command line, so translating that, writing to the config files shouldn't be too hard..
<AlexLatchford> most of the stuff is there, just not a GUI
<Admiral_Chicago> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> well I have to run
<AlexLatchford> cya bud
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-29
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: still around?
<asac> hi!
<asac> does the link in bug 88317 crash for anyone?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88317 in firefox "firefox crash [@nsJSEnvironment::Init]  [@LocaleToUnicode]  [@nsViewManager::ForceUpdate]  ..." [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88317
<hjmf> hi asac. It doesn't crash for me ^^
<hjmf> same locale than the OP
<gnomefreak> asac: how was your trip?
<asac> yeah grewat
<asac> unfortunately, the weather was bad :) ... so we couldn't go to the beach
<asac> but was nice anyway
<asac> hjmf: thanks
<asac> i will reject it then :)
<gnomefreak> asac: im testing in feisty atm to see if it crashes for me
<asac> old reports without dupe should be closed :)
<gnomefreak> im installing feistys version of ffox
<asac> gnomefreak: cool
<gnomefreak> asac: does -trunk us the new nss nspr packages?
<gnomefreak> s/us/use
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<asac> i made it work
<asac> with system-nss et all
<asac> al
<gnomefreak> asac: might want to take a look at it
<asac> why?
<asac> whats the problem?
<asac> at least on friday it build well :)
<gnomefreak> asac: someone complained when installing it there was a problem overwriting one fo the old things that are in mspr
<gnomefreak> but not sure if he screwed up or not he left before i could ask
<asac> which versino?
<asac> the old one didn't use that
<gnomefreak> the latest
<gnomefreak> i think
<asac> gnomefreak: then don't bother ... can you install firefox-trunk?
<gnomefreak> darkmage was the one having problems
<asac> have you uploaded i386 build already?
<gnomefreak> i havent tried yet ive been on other things. yes all is uploaded
<asac> don't know darkmage
<asac> :)
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: did you use my orig.tar.gz for -trunk?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> he was building it with other options so he might have scred up
<gnomefreak> screwed*
<gnomefreak> i cant remeber what .so package it was but it was one that we had to remove from firefox2.0 in firefox-install file
<gnomefreak> not crashing in feisty here either
<asac> he build on his own?
<gnomefreak> i couldnt find the ac_options in firefox-trunk.install or -install or whatever it is named
<asac> ok ... thats not supported :)
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> during install it failed to overwrite something
<asac> there are no ac_options in firefox-trunk.install ... in that file there are just the files that will be installed
<asac> for him or for yxou?
<gnomefreak> yeah i notinced
<gnomefreak> him
<asac> gnomefreak: i think he messed up
<asac> ... at least if it built for you as well
<gnomefreak> im leaning that way too
<gnomefreak> it built fine here
<gnomefreak> oh btw i think i found the file in iceape for the prefferences example pref("browser....) but it doesnt list the one i need am i supposed to add it to the all.js file :(
<gnomefreak> trying to make use of the go button in the tool bar
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-1.1.x/modules/libpref/src/init/all.js is the path and file i was looking in
<asac> yeah right
<asac> you have to use dpatch-edit-patch <newpatchname> ... then edit that file
<asac> and use ctrl-d to exit dpatch shell ... which will create the patch for you
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<gnomefreak> ok should i be cd'ed into top level or into /init/
<gnomefreak> i am thinking like everyother patch be outside the source dir
<asac> he?
<asac> for dpatch-edit-patch you have to be in top-level i guess
<asac> no ... dpatch-edit-patch will do the magic for you
<asac> you just have to use it ... then edit ... then exit that shell
<gnomefreak> ok ill try it i have no fear
<gnomefreak> number of patch matter?
<asac> yes ... look at the readme inside the patches dir
<asac> that explains what numbers to use
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> brb brewing more coffee
<asac> k
<asac> i am already in my 2nd litre as well:)
<asac> hjmf: what time do you think should bugs sit in mt-confirm before we reject them if they neither a dupe nor a testcase?
<asac> hjmf: .... and can we automize this :)
<hjmf> asac: a couple of months? let me do it ;)
<asac> hjmf: hmm ok ... lets say 2+ month till it was reported ... and no testcase
<asac> hjmf: how can we figure out that there is not testcase ?
<asac> hjmf: do we need a tag?
<gnomefreak> asac: there is no readme anywhere that has anything to do with patches :(
<gnomefreak> there is however a 82_prefs.dpatch patch already
<gnomefreak> and it is same file i am patching
<hjmf> there should be a  mt-needtestcase
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<hjmf> that's the only way
<asac> gnomefreak: use that patch
<asac> e.g. use dpatch-edit-patch 82_prefs
<asac> oh
<asac> gnomefreak: don't use that
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> use: dpatch-edit-patch 82_prefs_ubuntu
<asac> gnomefreak: ok?
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> and add .dpatch to the name or will it do it for me
<asac> hjmf: so we add to all that don't have a testcase ... mt-needtestcase?
<asac> hjmf: maybe we should use the 'testcase' tag to tag bugs that have one?
<hjmf> reject bugs with tag mt-confirm + mt-needtestcase + older 2m + No dups
<hjmf> yes maybe mt-hastestcase in needsinfo state?
<asac> hjmf: ok
<gnomefreak> once we have testcase we need testers
<asac> hjmf: mt-hastestcase is fine with me
<hjmf> ok
<asac> hjmf: can even be valid in confirm imo
<asac> i mean to use that tag
<asac> :)
<asac> hjmf: actually i would like to do that only with crashes
<asac> hjmf: can we do that?
<asac> hjmf: i have fear to close valid "normal" behavioural bug reports that we just triaged badly
<hjmf> we can issue a crontask for that if we are confident with the testcase tag
<asac> hjmf: maybe we shjould really use mt-needstestcase
<asac> to prevent such things from happening
<asac> might be a bit more work (e.g. tag every crash mt-needtestcase
<hjmf> not more work, that is pretty automatic
<asac> hjmf: yes ... for new retraces :)
<hjmf> yes
<asac> hjmf: but how does auto-retracer detect that there is no testcase atm?
<hjmf> no way, that has to do by hand :)
<hjmf> unless it is able to read and understand the bug summary :-P
<asac> hjmf: ok ... so maybe we shouldn't tag mt-needtestcase manually
<asac> but instead make those bugs appear in bughelper or by some smart query
<asac> so we can regularly review crashes for "maybe attached testcases" ?
<asac> "hjmf: ok ... so maybe we shouldn't tag mt-needtestcase manually" -> automatically of course
<hjmf> if we attach them first it is ok
<asac> hjmf: then?
<hjmf> I vote for a "has test case" tag
<asac> hjmf: yeah
<hjmf> or better as you say a "has test case" attachment
<gnomefreak> hmmm thats awfully verbose :(
<hjmf> that can't be deleted by error
<hjmf> eg if some one deletes the 'has test case' tag a right bug might be rejected
<gnomefreak> but what would mt-hastestcase do?
<gnomefreak> if we push the tag to mt-needtester it moves the bug along
<asac> hjmf: maybe we should not close automatically ... but tag something like "reject-candidate"
<hjmf> but a 'empty file' named "has test case" attached can do the trick
<asac> so we can manually process that list?
<asac> hjmf: hmmm ... but we cannot remove them :)
<asac> e.g. if the testcase is bad ... or someone made an error the bug will always have a testcase
<hjmf> right
<hjmf> asac: you are right, maybe "reject-candidate" it is safer for such automatic use
<hjmf> however we still need a confident way to look for a test case :)
<asac> ok ... lets think a bit more about this ... but using mt-reject-candidate appears to be ok
<hjmf> to me too. Let's think a bit. I'll make a draft and tell you in the next days
<asac> a draft in the wiki?
<hjmf> the other parts are easy: date, mt-confirm tag, no dups
<hjmf> asac: script
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> yes go ahead :)
<hjmf> k
<asac> its not that "dangerous" to just do it
<asac> because its just a tag :)
<hjmf> indeed at first it might only return a list  of candidates (even safer) :)
<hjmf> and less messy
<asac> hehe ... right :)
<asac> though i would not mind if somehow 200 bugs just disappear :)
<hjmf> right :)
<asac> anyway ... mt-confirm list in needs info is now below 100 again :)
<hjmf> I've seen your early spam :)
<asac> maybe i rejected too aggressively ... but i don't think so ... we just cannot push that amount of crashes without dupe upstream
<hjmf> right ... and I can still search for dups while retracing looking for already rejected ones
<hjmf> so it is not a problem at all
<hjmf> to resque some one form rejected limbo
<asac> hjmf: really? ... cool
<asac> how can we bring those to attention? ... e.g. resurrection candidates
<asac> ?
<hjmf> don't worry for that, as I retrace bugs I open firefox to search for the new crash signature
<hjmf> it is the in the same script I use to post the new retraces
<hjmf> it is tricky, but does the trick for me
<hjmf> OK! tonight when I'll be back at home I'll start with that mt-confirm script and meanwhile I'll think how to solve the 'has test case' stuff
<gnomefreak> asac: i think i did it :) patch is in debian/patches  it didnt put it in 00list  im assuming i need to do that right?
<asac> hjmf: thanks so much!
<hjmf> asac: yw
<asac> gnomefreak: did you exit the dpatch shell?
<asac> gnomefreak: is there content in the new patch-file?
<gnomefreak> yep it created it in patches
<asac> ok ... then add it to the end of the list :)
<gnomefreak> sweet. do you need me to post this patch before i add it in gutsys iceape. right now it is being added to mt build to test it
<asac> gnomefreak: we have two bzr branches right?
<gnomefreak> i think so
<asac> gnomefreak: one is your private one the other ~mozillateam?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> just push it to yours
<asac> i take a look and then you can merge it to ~mozillateam
<gnomefreak> just push the full patches dir?
<asac> are the branches in synch otherwise?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... you have to bzr add debian/patches/newpatchfilename.dpath
* gnomefreak not sure if they are synced or not
<asac> then commit debian/patches/00list and that file
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: just compare revisions
<asac> you can look in launchpad
<asac> if both have the same revno ... then probably they are in synch
<gnomefreak> ok finished all my changes. now i have to bzr adddebian/patches/newpatchfilename.dpath?
<gnomefreak> s/adddebian/add debian
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> .dpath should be .dpatch?
<asac> the you commit the new patch file and the modified list ... with a decent commet
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> comment
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> i think its doing it ill let you know when done
<asac> gnomefreak: cool
<gnomefreak> asac: btw the problem with trunk we were talking about was it failed to overwrite /path/to/libnssckbi.so
<gnomefreak> its not showing changes on LP yet
<gnomefreak> Launchpad could not mirror this branch 1 minutes ago.  The error was: Knit ...
<gnomefreak> is the error on the page
<gnomefreak> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> i will ping LP guys after i get back from smoke
<asac> the page shows changes
<asac> though there is an error message as well
<asac> #
<asac> By John Vivirito <email address hidden> on 2007-04-24
<asac> * debian/rules: don't try to sign libnss because its not build by iceape anymore
<asac> gnomefreak: you have not yet synched rev 77
<asac> from ~mozillateam branch
<asac> probably you have to do that
<asac> let me know if you have up to date ~gnomefreak branch ... i can do the synch to ~mozillateam
<asac> e.g. four eyes :)
<gnomefreak> how do i do that?
<gnomefreak> where did you see that?
<gnomefreak> bzr log doesnt show me that
<gnomefreak> bzr log nor bzr diff doesnt show that for me :(
<gnomefreak> should it be bzr status <mozillateam branch link>?
<asac> WHAT DO YOU AwNT TO SEE?
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you want to see?
<asac> gnomefreak: you see that on ~mozillateam branch
<asac> it has rev 77
<asac> yours has 76
<gnomefreak> the part that wasnt merged
<asac> you can do a diff to the ~mozillateam brancgh
<asac> or just look at the log
<asac> ... or just try to merge
<gnomefreak> mine is showing revno: 80
<gnomefreak> committer: John Vivirito <gnomefreak@Gutsy>
<gnomefreak> branch nick: ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> timestamp: Tue 2007-05-29 06:46:26 -0400
<gnomefreak> message: * Updated accordingly.
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah ... then lp was not update
<asac> try to merge from mozillateam
<gnomefreak> how?
<asac> like always
<gnomefreak> bzr merge
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok let me try
<asac> bzr merge urltootherbranch
<gnomefreak> than look to see what needs to be pushed?
<asac> no ... just after you merged ... and you committed your changes
<asac> just push up to your branch
<asac> i will merge it into mozillteam branch
<gnomefreak> nothing to do was what i got
<asac> fine
<asac> then you can push your changes up to your branch
<asac> i will merge to mozillateam
<gnomefreak> bzr merge http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x is permanently redirected to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x/
<gnomefreak> Nothing to do.
<asac> yes
<asac> looks good
<asac> what are the upstream urls you see in bzr info?
<gnomefreak> ok cool but you cant merge from mine while that error is there can you?
<asac> i can
<asac> its just the web-interface that is broken
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> that doesn't matter much
<gnomefreak> running bzr info waiting for it to do something
<gnomefreak> you want location URl or publish URl?
<gnomefreak> or related
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/feisty_builds/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x$ bzr info
<gnomefreak> Location:
<gnomefreak>   branch root: file:///home/gnomefreak/feisty_builds/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x/
<gnomefreak> Related branches:
<gnomefreak>       parent branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x/
<gnomefreak>   publish to branch: sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Egnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x/
<gnomefreak> thats what i got with other stuff under it but those are the only links i see
<asac> yes looks good
<asac> just push it
<asac> just bzr push
<asac> parent branch is where you merge from ... publish branch is where you push to
<gnomefreak> ok im pushing
<gnomefreak> No new revisions to push.
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you haven't committed your local changes?
<asac> what does the last 2 log entries read?
<asac> how do they read i mean :)
<gnomefreak> i did from waht bzr log shows
<gnomefreak> <flood>
<gnomefreak> revno: 80
<gnomefreak> committer: John Vivirito <gnomefreak@Gutsy>
<gnomefreak> branch nick: ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> timestamp: Tue 2007-05-29 06:46:26 -0400
<gnomefreak> message:
<gnomefreak>     * Updated accordingly.
<gnomefreak> ------------------------------------------------------------
<gnomefreak> revno: 79
<gnomefreak> committer: John Vivirito <gnomefreak@Gutsy>
<gnomefreak> branch nick: ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> timestamp: Tue 2007-05-29 06:43:45 -0400
<gnomefreak> message:
<gnomefreak>     * debian/patches/82_prefs_ubuntu.dpatch: debian/patches/82_prefs_ubuntu.dpa
<gnomefreak> tch: Make use of the go button in
<gnomefreak>       tool bar
<gnomefreak> ------------------------------------------------------------
<gnomefreak> revno: 78
<gnomefreak> committer: John Vivirito <gnomefreak@Gutsy>
<gnomefreak> branch nick: ubuntu-1.1.x
<asac> what did you commit in revno 80 ?
<gnomefreak> timestamp: Tue 2007-05-29 06:41:51 -0400
<gnomefreak> message:
<gnomefreak>     * Updated accordingly.
<gnomefreak> last ones i commited today
<asac> can you please name next time "what" you updated accordingly? changelog?
<gnomefreak> it was either changelog or 00list
<asac> yeah ... you should name it next time :)
<asac> so its already pushed
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> 80 was changelog
<asac> yeah
<asac> next time just name debian/changelog: updated accordingly
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> or just "updated changelog accordingly"
<asac> or even better "updated changelog for modifications: revno: 79,78 ... blablabla
<gnomefreak> 78 is the 00list
<gnomefreak> ah i see
<asac> yeah ... that is even more important :)
<asac> anyway ... ok now
<gnomefreak> so bzr is ok?
<asac> gnomefreak: its not yet pushed
<asac> i get nothing to to
<asac> please push again
<gnomefreak> thats a bzr/LP issue than no?
<asac> no idea
<asac> gnomefreak: can you ask?
<asac> you sure that you cannot push to your branch?
<gnomefreak> yeah ill see if i get answered
<asac> maybe specify your branch url specifically
<asac> in bzr push
<gnomefreak> i pushed it already
<asac> e.g. bzr push sftp://....
<gnomefreak> ill push again
<asac> if i branch from your branch i just get rev 74
<gnomefreak> ill go for smoke and let you know what it says when i return unless its done now
<asac> so some commits are missing
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/feisty_builds/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x$ bzr push sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> No new revisions to push.
<asac> and bzr info?
<asac> gives you revno 80 ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: please try to branch that to /tmp/ or something
<asac> to see if you get the latest through sftp
<gnomefreak> In the working tree:
<gnomefreak>        133 unchanged
<gnomefreak>          0 modified
<gnomefreak>          0 added
<gnomefreak>          0 removed
<asac> which i cannot use because i cannot access your dir then
<gnomefreak>          0 renamed
<gnomefreak>         65 unknown
<asac> gnomefreak: just what revision
<gnomefreak>          2 ignored
<asac> the rest is not important :)
<asac> or paste to pastebin :)
<gnomefreak> latest revision: Tue 2007-05-29 06:46:26 -0400
<asac> gnomefreak: please cd /tmp/
<asac> sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<asac> # bzr branch sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<asac> i mean
<gnomefreak> bzr clone?
<asac> gnomefreak: not the date ... the revision number
<asac> bzr clone === bzr branch === bzr checkout
<asac> choose whatever you like most
<gnomefreak> so you want me to create another one to see if changes are therE?
<asac> yes
<asac> just in /tmp/
<asac> nothing permanent
<asac> if i branch your branch i just get 74 revisions
<asac> lest see if you get 80 revisions
<asac> if you branch through sftp
<asac> e.g. do a fresh branch
<gnomefreak> im trying
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> it will be a bit
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> a fucking traceback :(
<asac> when branching?
<asac> try again
* gnomefreak joining #bzr
<asac> what did you run?
<asac> command above?
<asac> when you are in /tmp/ ?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/temp$ bzr clone sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.KnitCorrupt: Knit 7c/svn-v2%253a39742%40f4e3d8d1-d80b-0410-9133-bbc0d6b0e2e8-iceape%25252ftrunk-debian%25252fpatches%25252f38_kbsd.dpatch.knit corrupt: While reading {asac@jwsdot.com-20070424114836-6fr7vgqel4eh6qbl} got AssertionError(what does flush do?)
<asac> he?
<asac> are you in /tmp/ ?
<gnomefreak> yes look at first line i gave :)
<asac> is that dir clear?
<gnomefreak> i made a temp dir
<asac> or is there ubunt-1.1.x already in it?
<asac> be sure that its not already there
<gnomefreak> ubuntu- is there
<gnomefreak> now it is
<asac> remove it ... and try again :)
<asac> that error looks ... kind of wierd
<gnomefreak> it wasnt before since i had just made the dir
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe try again?
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> if it happens again ... then #bzr people might be the right way to go
<asac> i will never go to that channel again though :)
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<asac> works now?
<gnomefreak> not sure its not done
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> slow connection remember ;)
<asac> yeah :)
<gnomefreak> dealing with freenode issues now too
<asac> freenode? splitting away?
<gnomefreak> im not +u anymore and i need to be
<asac> +u ?
<asac> i have +ei
<gnomefreak> join more than 20 channels
<asac> which is just identified
<asac> no :)
<asac> i am in 15 or so
<asac> thats enough :)
<gnomefreak> +u allows you to do that
<asac> ah
<asac> hmm ... never had a problem
<asac> +i should as well
<gnomefreak> freenode restricts you to 20 channels
<asac> as you are identified
<asac> really?
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> i don't like freenode
<asac> actually debian-devel moved to oftc at some point
<gnomefreak> you have to apply/ask for a +u to get in more
<asac> because of the freenode wierdness
<gnomefreak> yep i blame them too ;)
<asac> why do they restrict to 20 channels? load issues?
<asac> or anti-troll measures?
<asac> makes no sense imo
<gnomefreak> not sure
<gnomefreak> still same traceback
<gnomefreak> once i get this figured out ill join #bzr but as it stands i cant join there
<gnomefreak> ok i asked im not really sure ill get an answer they tend to hate to help people in there
* gnomefreak goes for coffee and smoke while i wait, last time i try this i waited an hour or 2 and left finally cause they didnt answer
<gnomefreak> well they remember the error. he stated: there's at least a chance its some kind of bzr-svn  bug
<gnomefreak> a chance doesnt make me feel any better
<asac> tse
<asac> what a bad answer
<asac> as we did not synch bzr with svn
<asac> recently
<asac> and it worked
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> i think bug in gutsy caused this im gonna try something
<gnomefreak> well i found out why i got error during last push but not helpfull to anything atm
* gnomefreak not happy at all now
<gnomefreak> someone changed the UI on my pastebin :) it looks ummmm pretty?
<gnomefreak> in a weird sence
<gnomefreak> sense
<gnomefreak> asac: can you check if they are in commit and not pushed? if so can you try to push?
<asac> maybe gutsy bzr is broken
<asac> use feisty version then
<gnomefreak> im thinking about it
<asac> gnomefreak: i can't get them
<asac> actually i think you merged your local iceape from svn right?
<gnomefreak> ok didnt think so thought i would ask :)
<asac> e.g. updated from debian branch?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember
<asac> did you do that?
<gnomefreak> yes in the begining
<asac> do you see any changelog entries from mike hommey?
<asac> e.g. within the last 8 commits or something
<gnomefreak> that was odd
<asac> gnomefreak: did you ever merge from svn to your (ubunt-1.1.x) branch?
<gnomefreak> if you bzr log there are entries from someone i dont know so im checking changelog in package but no mike in bzr log
<asac> that is wrong
<asac> we have a debian-1.1.x branch for that
<asac> the we merge ubuntu-1.1.x from debian-1.1.x ... and not directly from svn
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont remember i know i used svn to grab debian stuff but cant remember (im gonna say i doubt it
<asac> gnomefreak: what name/email has the one you don't know?
<asac> gnomefreak: i bet you did
<asac> gnomefreak: probably you have to start over and apply your patches one by one
<gnomefreak> revno: 60
<gnomefreak> committer: glandium
<gnomefreak> timestamp: Sat 2007-04-21 12:17:00 +0000
<gnomefreak> message:
<gnomefreak>   * debian/control, debian/rules: Removed dummy packages for transition from
<gnomefreak>     mozilla.
<asac> yes thats mike
<gnomefreak>   * debian/*mozilla*: Removed.
<asac> you merged from svn
<asac> which is wrong
<gnomefreak> ah damn
<asac> you should have merged to debian-1.1.x
<asac> the merge from debian-1.1.x to ubuntu-1.1.x
<asac> :)
<asac> its not a big problem
<gnomefreak> i didnt see a debian one
<asac> you should be able to apply your patches one by one
<asac> isn't there?
<gnomefreak> i never saw one
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/iceape/
<gnomefreak> if there is its a secret
<asac> no
<asac> there never was a secret
<gnomefreak> there is i dont have that under codes in LP
<asac> gnomefreak: beacuse its a mozillateam branch?
<gnomefreak> no i have mt branches in mine
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i do that for you know
<gnomefreak> https://code.beta.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/
<asac> gnomefreak: you probably subscribed manually?
<gnomefreak> i can upload to it
<asac> or once you committed to them they pop up
<gnomefreak> no i havent yet
<gnomefreak> i was just about to do that
<asac> ok debian-1.1.x is up to date
<gnomefreak> why is this an issue now and not before
<asac> i now pull things over to mozillateam ubuntu-1.1.x branch
<asac> from where you should ideally branch your private branch
<asac> its not an issue ... *you* claim that its an issue
<gnomefreak> so when your done i merge?
<asac> e.g. that its a secret because the branch is not in your code list
<asac> gnomefreak: i doubt it
<gnomefreak> asac: the errors im getting are they related to this?
<asac> i think you have to branch again ... and then merge your checkins over it
<asac> gnomefreak: the error is related because you pulled in changes from svn
<asac> gnomefreak: which is not the right parent branch
<asac> gnomefreak: for you
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> when your done what am i gonna do? recreate a branch?
<asac> ok gnomefreak ... just branch the ~mozillateam ubuntu-1.1.x branch again (keep yuor current branch somewhere)
<gnomefreak> ok so clone the mozillateam one?
<asac> the you merge in your checkins from the old branch
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> gnomefreak: 1st clone mozilla team ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> ok ill start there
<asac> gnomefreak: 2nd merge revisions from your old branch
<asac> e.g. bzr merge -r77..78 /path/to/old/broken/branch
<asac> where 77 is the commit you want on your fresh checkout
<asac> look with bzr log in your broken branch which checkins you want
<asac> and which are obsolete
<asac> gnomefreak: ok?
<gnomefreak> so just merge 77 78 and 79?
<asac> i have no idea ... its your decision to decide what revisions you need
<asac> but use 77..78  if you want to merge just revision77
<asac> if you want to merge revision 78
<asac> use 78..79
<asac> you get it?
<gnomefreak> i think os
<gnomefreak> so
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you have luck and cen improve the checkin commments
<asac> by this chance :)
<asac> e.g. add info based on what you changed "accordingly" :)
<gnomefreak> ok so im merging from my branch to mozillateam branch the changes i made today
<gnomefreak> what do i do after i merge to mozillateam branch is there a way to merge mozillateam branch to fix mine?
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> you branch your private branch from mozillateam
<asac> apply your changes
<asac> then push to your private branch
<asac> you can use --override option or somthing to override your broken archive
<asac> look bzr help merge
<asac> aeh
<asac> bzr help push
<asac> to see the options
<gnomefreak> lol bzr merge --help doesnt show an --override option but i know there is one
<gnomefreak> bzr merge --overwrite  /path/to/broken/branch? or would i use sftp: link for broken branch?
<gnomefreak> oh bar push --overwrite sftp:link
<gnomefreak> bzr even
<gnomefreak> lets see if bzr push --overwrite sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x  works
<gnomefreak> yay it pushed 80 revisions
<gnomefreak> now i pull or remove than clone over again?
<gnomefreak> All changes applied successfully.
<gnomefreak> Now on revision 80
<gnomefreak> that mean pull took care of everything?
<gnomefreak> bzr log still shows mike :(
<gnomefreak> asac: something went wrong i still cant clone from my branch
<asac> gnomefreak: you messed up :)
<gnomefreak> what did i do wrong?
<asac> did you branch from mozillateam branch and applied your changes?
<asac> apparently not
<asac> or did you?
<asac> e.g. with merge -r 77..78 and so on?
<gnomefreak> i did that
<gnomefreak> mozillateam branch is good
<gnomefreak> they all applied and i wrote better discriptions
<asac> gnomefreak: fine
<asac> then push the mozillateam branch up to your private branch
<asac> did you do that?
<gnomefreak> i tried to
<asac> what happened?
<gnomefreak> bzr push --overwrite
<gnomefreak> sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> 08:57 <      gnomefreak > yay it pushed 80 revisions
<gnomefreak> wait a sec
<gnomefreak> trying again with bzr push --overwrite sftp:link
<gnomefreak> to my broken branch
<asac> you probably pushed to mozillateam
<gnomefreak> pushing again
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/temp/ubuntu-1.1.x$ bzr push --overwrite sftp://gnomefreak@bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
<gnomefreak> No new revisions to push.
<asac> your local branch has not 80 revisions?
<asac> has now
<gnomefreak> not that i see on LP
<asac> i asked for *local* not LP
<gnomefreak> but bzr log always showed 80 after i commited my changes
<asac> gnomefreak: your branch has problems ... launchpad fails to sync it
<gnomefreak> i dont have a local of mine all i have is the mozilla one and it has 80 afaik
<asac> yes the mozillateam branch is the *local*
<gnomefreak> yes the mozilla one has 80 locally
<asac> since you push it to gnomefreak it should be
<asac> ok
<asac> but it isn't
<gnomefreak> its not going there though
<asac> so how many revisions has temp/ubuntu-1.1.x ?
<asac> 80
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> that is mozillabranch
<asac> gnomefreak: you can sftp into that sftp directory with some client
<asac> maybe delete your ubuntu-1.1.x branch by hand
<asac> with an sftp client
<asac> dunno if nautilus works
<asac> but i think so
<gnomefreak> yes bzr wants me to assign it to +junk
<asac> assign  to junk?
<asac> what does it display?
<asac> when does bzr tell you that?
<gnomefreak> they just did
<gnomefreak> 09:40 <        mwhudson > but it's probably better for us if you reassign it
<gnomefreak>                           to the +junk project
<gnomefreak> 09:41 <        mwhudson > which you should be able to do from
<gnomefreak>           https://code.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x/+edit
<asac> gnomefreak: good ... then reassign it
<asac> and when thats done push your branch again
<asac> ok?
<asac> gnomefreak: how up to date is feisty tbird 2.0 on i386?
<asac> is it the same as the amd64 build?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> last week was last build
<gnomefreak> when you uploaded source i grabbed it and built it
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> theres is 10 pages of projects under search word junk :(
<asac> gnomefreak: thats no problem
<asac> its *trash*
<asac> just do it
<asac> gnomefreak: why are menu icons missing for tbird ... are they missing in gutsy as well?
<asac> tbird 2.0 in preview archive i mean
<gnomefreak> menu icons?
<asac> (feisty)
<asac> yes
<asac> tbird menu icon
<gnomefreak> i have it here in gutsy
<asac> appears to be missing if you install your i386 package
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt change anything on it and havent had time to test it
<asac> gnomefreak: so it i386 package is not the same version that is in gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: when did i build tbird 2.0 for feisty archive?
<gnomefreak> asac: i just used the sources you uploaded
<asac> j
<asac> if you ever boot into feisty, please test if they really miss
<asac> i will test now on amd64
<gnomefreak> you uploaded the sources last week what day, did you build it for 64 i dont have a clue
<asac> installing tbird 2.0 on my main system now to see it
<asac> on amd64 its there
<asac> please test it asap
<gnomefreak> as soon as i get this done
<asac> k ... don't need to just wonder why our builds diverged
<gnomefreak> booting laptop as we speak but its beeping at me
<gnomefreak> ok no more beeping
<gnomefreak> looks like branch is gone ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: thats the idea, right?
<asac> now you can push your 80 revision branch
<asac> and hopefully it works
<gnomefreak> i hope so im pushing the mozillabranch since i commited and pushed the changes
<gnomefreak> laptop is very slow but ill be working on it to test tbird
<gnomefreak> that was odd
<ubuntu_laptop> ok lets see if i can do this
<asac> :)
<ubuntu_laptop> !moztest
<ubotu> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
<ubuntu_laptop> what is latest version number for tbird asac ?
<asac> dunno
<asac> doesn't matter :)
<asac> compare what is in i386 to what is in amd64 repo
<asac> ubuntu_laptop: test with latest from preview feisty
<ubuntu_laptop> i need it since its a lower version than whats in there show and policy are not showing it ill look it up
<ubuntu_laptop> something is fucked up. i cant install it
<ubuntu_laptop> ok im installing a lower version but highest in archive than i will try to install the new package but i dont think it will happen
<gnomefreak> ok fixing tbird issue and i pushed wrong branch so redoing that
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe use latest from bzr
<asac> gnomefreak: or did the tbird issue resolve?
<gnomefreak> im working on it
<gnomefreak> its starting to piss me off bad
<asac> you already know what the issue is?
<ubuntu_laptop> thunderbird-locale-en-gb is giving me issues
<ubuntu_laptop> yes the problem is conflicts due to the versioning used on latest tbird
<ubuntu_laptop> i dont know if im gonna beable to fix it but im working on it
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you here?
<AlexLatchford> yep
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: what version of tbird are you using in feisty?
<AlexLatchford> 2.0
<AlexLatchford> from your rep
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: does it have menu icons?
<AlexLatchford> erm yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^^
<AlexLatchford> As in the drop menu or as in the big icons
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: can you apt-cache policy thunderbird please
<gnomefreak> the accessories i believe
<AlexLatchford> thunderbird:
<AlexLatchford>   Installed: 2.0.0.0-1ubuntu0.mt1
<AlexLatchford>   Candidate: 2.0.0.0-1ubuntu0.mt1
<AlexLatchford>   Version table:
<AlexLatchford>  *** 2.0.0.0-1ubuntu0.mt1 0
<AlexLatchford>         500 http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com feisty/main Packages
<AlexLatchford>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gnomefreak> ther eis a newer version of it in repos but you would have to downgrade it
<AlexLatchford> erm okay
<gnomefreak> asac: does version matter?
<AlexLatchford> version number?
<gnomefreak> thunderbird_2.0.0.0-0ubuntu3~.mt1  but you might not have to
<gnomefreak> lets wait and see what he says about the version
<AlexLatchford> cool cool
<AlexLatchford> give me a buzz.. am messing about with AJAX, a real pain in the ass
<gnomefreak> ok ty
* gnomefreak been working on bzr for most of the time now maybe 3-4 hours :(
<AlexLatchford> ouch
<gnomefreak> well it pushed lets see if clone works :)
<gnomefreak> asac: yes the newset version has icon in applications>internet menu
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you mean by "newest version" ?
<asac> did you forget to remove the old one?
<asac> (and it had higher version?)
<gnomefreak> thunderbird_2.0.0.0-0ubuntu3~.mt1
<gnomefreak> that is lower than other version we had. you said to use it anyway
<asac> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: you should have removed the old bins though
<asac> which yuo didn't
<asac> gnomefreak: please do so asap
<gnomefreak> still wont upgrade to it
<asac> of course not
<asac> you have to remove it first
<asac> if you ended up in the bad version
<gnomefreak> ill get there let me get what im doing done
<asac> k
<asac> let me know if you removed the .debs for bad vertsion
<asac> and regen Packages
<gnomefreak> this wont build now
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> iceape
<gnomefreak> oh wait i know
<asac> :)
<ubuntu_laptop> Host 'Feisty-Laptop', running Linux 2.6.20-16-generic - Cpu0: Mobile Pentium II 299 MHz; Up: 2 min; Users: 2; Load: 2.69; Free: [Mem: 23/313 Mio]  [Swap: 918/918 Mio]  [/: 32431/36653 Mio] ; Vpenis: 23.4 cm;
<ubuntu_laptop> yeah it worked
<asac> what?
<ubuntu_laptop> kernel upgrade
<asac> k
<asac> you can use uname -a as well :)
<gnomefreak> lots of issues with -16 i heard
<asac> no idea ... i never have issues :)
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> me neither
<asac> i am not a hardware addict ... so i only have basic stuff that just works
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> if patch fails to apply im going away for a while
<gnomefreak> 10_components was failing but i think i figured it out
<gnomefreak> asac: you havent uploaded anything today right?
<asac> y
<gnomefreak> to our repo?
<gnomefreak> so i know if i need to regen any of the other things other than release and 386 packages
<asac> no ... i didn't upload
<asac> if i do i tell you :)
<gnomefreak> repo is fixed than
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> iceape is building an now im happy i can go eat lunch
<asac> gnomefreak: good appetite
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks for the repo fix
<Admiral_Chicago> hey the JenFraggle
<Admiral_Chicago> afternoon everone.
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: so you are closing crashes that aren't duplicates...
<Admiral_Chicago> or rather reproduceable
<asac> if we haven't seen any dupes ... yes
<Admiral_Chicago> okay good,
<asac> for some time
<asac> we are automizing this now :)
<asac> we will set something like mt-reject-candidate
<asac> on bugs that have no testcase and no dupes
<asac> and are older than 2 month or so
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, i'll try to do a bughelper query of bugs by duplicae
<asac> what is the current state of bughelper info files?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jen is working on them, we have added a few which is why i asked you what you were doing
<Admiral_Chicago> a few clues*
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm planning our workflow to be adding clues based on how many duplicates
<asac> yes thats a good idea
<asac> can we sort by dupe count?
<asac> or do we XML post processing?
<asac> to setup task lists?
<gnomefreak> why not just close them why another tag?
<Admiral_Chicago> i asked in -bugs. I'd like to list by highest number of duplicates in wiki or something.
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm not sure if we can sort them post-seach in bughelper...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: if XML output channel includes dupe info we can post-process them using xslt
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: what is xslt?
<asac> a language to flexibily transform xml to xml, html or whatever you want
<asac> you can use xpath et al
<asac> just google
<asac> pretty decent xml processing technologie
<asac> THE standard to transform xml
<Admiral_Chicago> i think bughelper now uses xpath doesn't it?
<asac> yes to select something
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i may have to research that
<asac> xslt allows you to match and out xml
<asac> match and output that is
<asac> xpath just allows to match
<Admiral_Chicago> oh okay cool
<asac> xpath is an auxiliary tech developed as kind of sub-standard of xslt
<asac> its specified by w3c
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: http://www.w3.org/TR/xslt
<Admiral_Chicago> ah from W3C..i see
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab
<gnomefreak> @schedule
<gnomefreak> damnit
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 29 May 21:00: Community Council | 30 May 12:00: Edubuntu | 30 May 20:00: Xubuntu Developers | 31 May 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 31 May 21:00: Kubuntu Developers | 05 Jun 19:00: Technical Board
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 29 May 17:00: Community Council | 30 May 08:00: Edubuntu | 30 May 16:00: Xubuntu Developers | 31 May 12:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 31 May 17:00: Kubuntu Developers | 05 Jun 15:00: Technical Board
* gnomefreak gone for a bit so i can be back before meeting
<Admiral_Chicago> @schedule chicago
<ubotu> Schedule for America/Chicago: 29 May 16:00: Community Council | 30 May 07:00: Edubuntu | 30 May 15:00: Xubuntu Developers | 31 May 11:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 31 May 16:00: Kubuntu Developers | 05 Jun 14:00: Technical Board
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i might need to go to a CC meeting...i haven't been to one in a while
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 29 May 23:00: Community Council | 30 May 14:00: Edubuntu | 30 May 22:00: Xubuntu Developers | 31 May 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 31 May 23:00: Kubuntu Developers | 05 Jun 21:00: Technical Board
<asac> 1h left
<gnomefreak> its gonna be a fairly long meeting
<gnomefreak> willing to bet 3+ hours
<Admiral_Chicago> i only like 2 or 3 people for membership
<Admiral_Chicago> imho, its gotten far too lax...
<gnomefreak> tmt and bdmurry are about it IMHO but i havent studied the list
<Admiral_Chicago> there is also that woman...I can't remember her name so i have to use the title "woman"
<Admiral_Chicago> but she does a lot of work on the ubuntu-women project iirc
<gnomefreak> pleia
<gnomefreak> i didnt see her in the list
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: thats who i was referencin
<gnomefreak> repo should be back up i did a little more cleaning and uploaded new iceape
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-30
<kitsune> hello?
<kitsune> hello?
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there
<kitsune> yes. I'm having trouble viewing https pages in firefox
<kitsune> It was working great this morning and I didn't change a SINGLE THING and now I'm getting errors
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm... wait a second. i've done that befoe..
<Admiral_Chicago> win 17
<kitsune> I alreadly tried installing mozilla-psm and libnss3
<Admiral_Chicago> crap...sec
<gnomefreak> good morning
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> anything imporatant need to get done. i have about ~4 hours before i get to make phone calls and can do anything around here
<gnomefreak> unp looks pretty good very light on the docs part of it but looks nice
<gnomefreak> asac: you have edgy chroot handy?
<gnomefreak> asac: or an edgy system
<gnomefreak> shwhat happens when you load the pages?
<gnomefreak> spheard: ^^
<spheard> I click a link or enter into the address bar directly It loads, displays the <title> but does not refresh the actual page
<spheard> going crazy on refresh does nothing
<gnomefreak> spheard: you have a bit of time while i set up edgy chroot to test?
<gnomefreak> it worsk on feisty and gutsy
<gnomefreak>  let me try dapper
<spheard> gnomefreak: yeh, I want breakfast and shower. this probs been annoying me blind for bout 3 months, few hours is okay
<spheard> :-) thanks
<gnomefreak> spheard: thank you. i will let you know asap
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm that cant be good. ok setting it up now
<gnomefreak> spheard: does it work in safe mode?
<spheard> gnomefreak: it works in normal mode most of the time, its intermittent
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> gnomefreak: i have edgy 64bit
<spheard> gnomefreak: google allways works tho
<spheard> gnomefreak:I was thinking it was something dodgy with the hosting, or cos perhaps I was developing and firefox cache got all confused
<spheard> (www.moonet.co.uk)
<gnomefreak> asac: can you test a few pages for me real fast
<gnomefreak> asac: www.moonet.co.uk, www.akiratech.com  do they load everytime?
<gnomefreak> i remember seeing a bug like this on edgy but its been so long
<gnomefreak> wait a minute
<gnomefreak> spheard: what does apt-cache policy firefox  show. the line that say Installed:
* gnomefreak might know the issue
<asac> gnomefreak: moonet loads
<asac> akiratech as well
<gnomefreak> asac: what version is in edgy (im doubting its higher than gutsys
<asac> multple reloads don't expose a problem either
<asac> gnomefreak: standard edgy version - 2.0.0.3+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10
<gnomefreak> thought so
<gnomefreak> 06:03 <         spheard > gnomefreak: ubuntu 6.10, firefox 2.0.0.4.  www.moonet.co.uk, www.akiratech.com and various  other sites. Everything works fine in konqueror.
<gnomefreak> iirc that is still RC1 ish
<gnomefreak> spheard: how did you install 2.0.0.4?
* gnomefreak looked at it last week hoping it would be released soon so we could push it edgy feisty gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: hey ... please don't wake a sleeping dragon :)
<asac> gnomefreak: why are you so eager to update firefox in edgy feisty et al :)
<asac> gnomefreak: its not much fun to do updates :) ... I would be more happy if there was never a release :)
<asac> i would be more than happy if they release 2.0.0.4 in august :)
<spheard> gnomefreak: apt-get
<spheard> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<asac> spheard: 2.0.0.4 is not out yes
<asac> yet
<spheard> asac: ah...err
<spheard> 2.0.0.2 rather
<spheard> (sorry)
<gnomefreak> spheard: update
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.2 is old
<spheard> oh
<spheard> apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox?
<gnomefreak> we have had 3 or more releases uploaded to edgy since that one
<gnomefreak> spheard: sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get upgrade
<spheard> gnomefreak: thanks, Ill holler in here if I have any more problems
<spheard> is the ubuntu firefox going to go over to damplemming or whatever it is in debian now?
<gnomefreak> if im here ill answer if noone answers you please file a bug report
<spheard> gnomefreak:sure
<gnomefreak> spheard: firefox is staying firefox
<gnomefreak> debian uses the branding iceweasel
<spheard> gnomefreak: I think damplemming is better but thats probably just me
<gnomefreak> spheard: wtf is damplemming?
<asac> spheard: name suggestions are not accepted anymore
<asac> gnomefreak: he wants us to rename iceweasel to damplemming
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> we are staying firefox and you are only about 3+ months late
<spheard> I know, a boy can dream tho
<asac> spheard: you can rename by yourself :)
<asac> then it will become true :)
<spheard> asac: in my own private, sad little linux world I am th master
<asac> right
<asac> which is what GNU/Linux is about
<spheard> asac: I wish I was cool so I could have microsoft
<gnomefreak> brb
<spheard> sudo apt-get upgrade mozilla-firefox but Im still on v. Firefox/2.0.0.2 (Ubuntu-edgy)
<spheard> reboot?
<gnomefreak> spheard: did you restart firefox?
<gnomefreak> did it upgrade firefox (when you ran sudo apt-get upgrade?
<spheard> yes
<spheard> actually no, it seemed to upgrade everything other than firefox
<gnomefreak> spheard: what does apt-cache policy firefox say for installed and canidate?
<asac> spheard: use apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> spheard: be sure that you have security archives in your apt sources.list
<asac> first try dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/universe Packages
<gnomefreak> missed that part
<asac> deb http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/universe Packages
<asac> deb http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Packages
<asac> ?
<asac> gnomefreak: `
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> ?
<spheard> Installed: 2.0.0.3+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10
<spheard>   Candidate: 2.0.0.3+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get it
<gnomefreak> than its upgraded
<asac> spheard: you have 2.0.0.3 installed
<spheard> weird its opening 2.0.0.2
<asac> be sure that firefox is all stopped
<gnomefreak> spheard: restart firefox than go to help about and see what it says
<asac> then starting it will bring up 2.0.0.3
<spheard> nope, still 2.0.0.2
<spheard> I recon a reboot will fix that
<gnomefreak> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe   is the repo
<gnomefreak> reboot wont do anything unless you have firefox running in background
<gnomefreak> spheard: try killall firefox
<asac> kilall firefox-bin
<asac> that is
<asac> killall firefox-bin
<gnomefreak> or firefox-bin
<gnomefreak> i forgot the -bin sorry
<spheard> yay
* gnomefreak thinks ill walk tomorrow :(
<asac> gnomefreak: walk where?
<gnomefreak> my daily 4 mile walk
<gnomefreak> seems more of everyother day lately though
<asac> ah :)
<asac> gnomefreak: go now ... fresh air helps a lot to clear your mind
<spheard> gnomefreak: I agree
<spheard> Im going to go for a big run
<spheard> maybe tommorrow
<spheard> or persuade the missus to stay over tonight
<gnomefreak> if my foot wakes up i will go
<gnomefreak> before it gets too hot to go
<gnomefreak> right now its 66F high for today is 94F give or take
<gnomefreak> asac: good news
<gnomefreak> asac: looks like 2.0.0.4 is just about out the door
<gnomefreak> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<gnomefreak> but under 2.0.0.4 there is no source yet
<gnomefreak> dir was added today
<gnomefreak> ok im going for hte walk ill be back in a couple hours or so.
<asac> gnomefreak: its in preparation
<asac> might take a wekk
<asac> week
<asac> or so
<gnomefreak> k. when it releases the rules file and stuff we already have will work right?
<gnomefreak> iirc the rules file uses the version it finds for upstream source
<asac> gnomefreak: usually it will
<asac> problem is that all but gutsy have no patch system
<asac> which is a pita
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> the problem is not the debian/ dir, but the huge diff of the rest
<gnomefreak> we cant add that change in for feisty can we? once .0.4 is released?
<asac> what change?
<gnomefreak> adding a patch sys
<asac> the patch system ... no
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought
<asac> i will do it ... dapper ... edgy ... feisty
<asac> those are the ones that matter
<asac> if you want you can try to respin gutsy with new orig
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> can do that
<asac> should be fairly simple ... drop in tarball and see if patches break
<gnomefreak> i cant remember if i get release announcements but i heard there is a list for them. i will subscibe when i get home today so im kept up to date on releases
<gnomefreak> ill bbl its already > than 70F
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: the pre-announcements are a private list
<asac> gnomefreak: dunno if you can get in
<asac> official announcements are available through RSS
<gnomefreak> i will look i got a post from somewhere about it either on a Ml or on rss cant remmeber
<asac> gnomefreak: pkg-mozilla-maintainers list
<asac> gets announcements
<asac> you are on it afaik
<asac> that is list is on debian -> alioth
<gnomefreak> yes i am
<gnomefreak> maybe thats where i saw it
<asac> then you get announcemnts
<asac> yep
<asac> most likely
<gnomefreak> k cu
<spheard> gnomefreak: thanks, appears to be working perfectly. sorry for bothering you. I thought I had the most upto date version
<asac> just offered to mentor https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/firefox-distro-addon-support
<spheard> gnomefreak, asac Still have the problem of pages not appearing in firefox
<spheard> I think it might have something to do with firebug :-o
<gnomefreak> spheard: with the pages the list of extensions and themes not much can do
<gnomefreak> spheard: run it in safe mode and see if it still happens
<gnomefreak> asac: mentoring yourself?
<hjmf> hi all
<hjmf> ping asac
<asac> hjmf: pong
<hjmf> ... I haven't found a way to determine if a report has a test case or not yet.
<hjmf> however this morning I've wrote a draft script that atm does:
<gnomefreak> hi hjmf
<hjmf> hi
<hjmf> search and returns a list (can tag or directly reject bugs if you uncomment parts of code) of bugs with
<hjmf> tag 'mt-confirm', with any importance *except* whishlist,
<hjmf> with state 'Undecided' and 'Needs Info', and which age is older than two months,
<hjmf> oops, and w/o duplicates attached.
<hjmf> You can download and test it from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23250/
<hjmf> ... in order to properly run you have to enable $PYTHONPATH to your local copy of the last bzr merge of python-launchpad-bug
<asac> gnomefreak: why myself? ... i hope to find someone who wants to code a tiny mozilla extension
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> i saw you were implementing it so i wasnt sure
<asac> hjmf: do you have branch url of python-lp-bug at hand? (sftp or http)
<asac> gnomefreak: i might be assignee
<asac> but mentoring is still available :)
<asac> in the end i am responsible that it happens
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> wish i could code
<hjmf> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/python-launchpad-bugs/main python-launchpad-bugs/main
<hjmf> ... c&p with vnc is a hell :(
<hjmf> asac ^^^ :)
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> vnc is a hell ;)
<hjmf> agree
<asac> hjmf: maybe we can "find" the cookiefile?
<hjmf> didn't thought of that
<asac> hjmf: like first match of "$HOME/.mozilla/firefox/*/cookies.txt"
<hjmf> Added to TODO :)
<asac> cool
<asac> maybe try that as best approach if no explicit cookies file is given at command line :-)
<asac> hjmf: so you auto confirm now?
<asac> ah its commented :)
<hjmf> no, I just added that as an option
<hjmf> if it has a dup then it shouldn't be mt-confirm but confirmed
<asac> hjmf: hmmm yes, but only if its a master right?
<hjmf> yes, right :P
<asac> especially since we will probably get auto-dupe detection soon
<asac> that would move bugs that haven't even been looked at to confirmed :)
<asac> auto-dupe for crashes
<hjmf> interesting...
<hjmf> in apport? or  in bughelper?
<asac> in auto-retracers
<hjmf> ah yes
<asac> they will go ahead and dupe away :)
<hjmf> by comparing the first # stacks
<hjmf> I guess
<hjmf> when # < 12 or so
<hjmf> I suppose
<asac> we aggreed to implement special case for mozilla
<asac> and apps that have a special stacktrace
<asac> wait a second
<asac> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/apport-crash-duplicates
<hjmf> tk will look
<asac> hjmf: i think we will want the tagging reject candidate option for now
<asac> maybe for dupes we can add the dupe count to the summary :)
<asac> that would awesome :)
<asac> e.g. always in front
<asac> in this way you can easily see the weight of bugs in the bug list :)
<hjmf> for the masters?
<asac> but we could add that feature as a greasemonkey script as well
<asac> hjmf: no ... for those that are in mt-confirm and have dupes
<hjmf> ah
<asac> but are not masters :)
<asac> e.g. not confirmed
<asac> actually i would like that on all bugs
<asac> which is why i prefer a greasemonkey script
<asac> to display that info
<asac> might be a bit slow though :)
<hjmf> asac any idea of how to determine if a mt-confirm has a test case?
<asac> hjmf: we should be strict about setting mt-needtestcase when a crash arrives :)
<hjmf> that's what I think
<asac> at least that is the most obvious way i see now
<asac> actually i am a bit unsure, why crashes without dupe and testcase end up in mt-confirm
<hjmf> maybe I spam the 'mt-confirm' bugs with mt-needtestcase and review them later by hand if they have it or not
<asac> maybe thats a problem with our procedure?
<asac> i remember that mt-confirm was though as a state where bugs can wait for dupes
<hjmf> yes I remember you saying that a good retrace deserved a mt-confirm :P
<asac> hjmf: the spamming is a good idea :)
<asac> i think we can live with a bug without a good testcase
<asac> because bugs that have a good testcase shouldn't be long in mt-confirm :)
<asac> so most bugs that sit there should actually be mt-confirm + mt-needtestcase
<hjmf> OK I'll tag as 'mt-reject-candidate' bugs with mt-confirm + mt-needtestcase
<asac> yes
<hjmf> after I'll review all of them, of course
<hjmf> then I'll set up the crontask
<hjmf> with that script, to be run, once a day
<asac> cool
<asac> i can review mt-needtestcase as well for now
<hjmf> I'll do it in the next couple of days
<asac> ok let me know :)
<hjmf> of course the 'mt-needtestcase' spam will happen in a few minutes :)_
<asac> hjmf: does malone allow OR expressions to be searched by URL?
<asac> or just and
<asac> AND
<asac> hjmf: yeah ... go ahead :)
<asac> we like spam ;)
<hjmf> AFAIK only AND
<asac> yeah i guess its refinement only
<hjmf> but understood as state Needs Info AND Undecided means OR
<asac> yes right
<asac> you can broaden search by naming same field multiple times
<asac> thats a good point :)
<asac> dunno if that works with every field though :)
<asac> but maybe its just implemented generically ... and works :)
<hjmf> will try asap
<hjmf> ... field.searchtext doesnt admit multiple queries :(
<asac> crap :)
<asac> searchtext is indeed broad enough
<asac> maybe you can encode something in the field itself already
<asac> :)
<asac> who knows :)
<asac> hjmf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApportBetterRetracing
<asac> our problem is dealt with in 4.
<asac> i guess :)
<hjmf> looking ...
<hjmf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23260
<hjmf> asac ^^^ these are the functions I wrote to deal with that
<hjmf> and are used to post my retraces
<hjmf> if a retrace has <signal handler called> then the stack signature begins with the next stack
<hjmf> otherwise begins with stak 0
<asac> so we have auto-dupes already?
<asac> how well do they work?
<hjmf> they aren't auto yet, but you can compare a couple of stacks w/o the rubish
<asac> ah ... you are not using it yet, right? it doesn't look at summary (which is good)
<hjmf> I'm using it but by hand, not automated
<asac> do you have some kind of stack database?
<asac> have you tried to do that
<hjmf> not yet
<asac> should be fairly simple
<hjmf> Havent got the time, but it should be simple
<hjmf> just start with the masters
<asac> k
<hjmf> and then store the new retraces
<hjmf> no free time, but I'm writting code towards something like that
<asac> ok ... maybe talk to pitti because he is the lead of the dupe stuff
<asac> maybe he can use your code :)
<hjmf> before I have to use his code :P
<gnomefreak> we are not getting june 5th meeting so let me think about it but im looking towards 12th(ish) for meeting
<asac> what day is that?
<hjmf> in my TODO list is on top use last apport-retrace stuff :P
<asac> hjmf: oh :)
<gnomefreak> tuesday
<hjmf> bye all of you. Going out!
<asac> hjmf: bye
<gnomefreak> yay lots of breakage
<gnomefreak> bye hjmf have fune
<gnomefreak> fun
<gnomefreak> asac: thunderbird-quickfile needs to be rebuilt and change depends in control file (not build-deps)
<gnomefreak> for gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: who pushed it into ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> dont know
<asac> please figure out
<gnomefreak> i dont think it was
<asac> auto-synched?
<gnomefreak> !info thunderbird-quickfile feisty
<ubotu> thunderbird-quickfile: faster mail filing for the Thunderbird mail client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 100 kB
<gnomefreak> wasnt synced or merged at all
<gnomefreak> same version in feisty as in gutsy
<gnomefreak> adam conrad was last to touch it afaict
<gnomefreak> hes listed as maintainer atleast
<asac> gnomefreak: so its not in debian?
<gnomefreak> not sure what version is in debian
<gnomefreak> give me a few ill let you know
<gnomefreak> not in ndebian at all
<gnomefreak> debian**
<gnomefreak> thunderbird-quickfile: Depends: mozilla-thunderbird (< 1.5.0.99) but 2.0.0.0-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<gnomefreak> that tells me it was old but had to make sure
<gnomefreak> !info epiphany-extension-gwget gutsy
<ubotu> epiphany-extension-gwget: Gwget extension for Epiphany web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.2-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 116 kB
<gnomefreak> !info epiphany-extension-gwget feisty
<ubotu> Package epiphany-extension-gwget does not exist in feisty
<gnomefreak> thats bullshit
<gnomefreak> or not
<gnomefreak> i guess ill look at that one fix it maybe
<gnomefreak> epiphany-browser (>= 2.18), epiphany-browser (<< 2.19),
<gnomefreak> asac: whats the correct/safest way to change a depend on << 2.19 to use all point versions of 2.19?
<gnomefreak> dont see why i cant drop that depend to begin with as >= 2.18 covers 2.19 version
<asac> first it has to be checked if thunderbird-quickfile is compatible with tbird
<asac> for the point releases:
<asac> << 2.20~
<asac> will match everything below 2.20
<gnomefreak> asac: tbird-quick file used to be i used it a while ago edgy/feisty
<gnomefreak> well that sucks
<asac> what sucks
<asac> there should be nothing sucky
<gnomefreak> yeah well there is
<gnomefreak> checking which epiphany to use... 2.18 (autodetect)
<gnomefreak> checking for EPIPHANY_DEPENDENCY... configure: error: Package requirements (                  glib-2.0 >= 2.4.0                   gmodule-2.0                   gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0                   epiphany-2.18 >= 2.18                 ) were not met:
<gnomefreak> No package 'epiphany-2.18' found
<gnomefreak> there is no depend of epiphany-2.18 in control anywhere
<gnomefreak> its epiphany (>= 2.18)
<gnomefreak> DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS = --enable-epiphany-extension \ --with-epiphany-version=2.18
<gnomefreak> in rules file
<gnomefreak> is that what could be cuasing it?
<gnomefreak> causing*
<asac> epiphany-dev missing?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> version 2.18 is missing on my system
<asac> i don't know what you are doing :)
<gnomefreak> since its gutsy
<asac> what version do you have?
<asac> if you knopw that then the changes might be obvious
<gnomefreak> epiphany 2.19.2-0ubuntu2
<asac> yeah you will figure it out
<gnomefreak> it fails to install due to the .2 in the version
<asac> if you fixed configure.ac (or configure.in) then you have to run autoconf
<Admiral_Chicago> hey everone
<asac> hey
<gnomefreak> i found what i would have to change in configure.in just never done it before
<gnomefreak> EPHY_AUTODETECT="(autodetect)"
<gnomefreak> if pkg-config --exists epiphany-2.18; then EPHY_VER=2.18
<gnomefreak> elif pkg-config --exists epiphany-2.16; then EPHY_VER=2.16
<gnomefreak> can i chage first if to elif and add a if for version 2.19
<asac> add an elif for epiphany-2.19
<asac> but don't ask me to fix your typos :)
<asac> just take care
<asac> probably do exactly what is done in 2.18 block
<gnomefreak> ok should i use 2.19.2
<asac> but for 2.19
<asac> obviously not
<asac> just figure out
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> theres new upstream so i may be doing that
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: Bug 113590
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113590 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@??]  [@??] " [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113590
<asac> there is a testcase
<asac> you see that crash?
<gnomefreak> gutys?
<asac> dunno
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> thats 64 arch afaict
<gnomefreak> that is a shitty test case
<gnomefreak> installing noscript atm
<gnomefreak> oops i need to install flasha nd java first
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: you around?
<gnomefreak> asac: i think i found the issue with that bug. i dont think he ran update-alternatives to config java version used.
<gnomefreak> i am unable to reproduce it on gutsy as well as feisty
<asac> maybe thats the case
<gnomefreak> i asked for the info on that
* gnomefreak doesnt think its gonnna be as easy as i think it is to do this but i guess ill find out
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> if it doesnt state in debian/rules how to make .orig.tar where else would it be in make.in make.am?
<gnomefreak> makefile.*
<asac> what are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> merge gwget
<asac> in what context are you?
<asac> there is no standard how to build orig
<asac> you have to do it manually usually
<asac> normally it should be the exact upstream tarball
* gnomefreak needs to look at this patch if good than all i should have to do is figure out how to build orig. than see if it builds
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there JenFraggle
<gnomefreak> cdbs sucks
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: you have bughelper working?
<Admiral_Chicago> it likes to crash out on me..
<Admiral_Chicago> bughelper -T audactity Xfreefont "possible duplicate of 87434" -A -U -p audacity
<Admiral_Chicago> i think that will return what i'm looking for.
<Admiral_Chicago> crap...i can't search this query correctly
<Admiral_Chicago> even better, asac do you have a simple search I can do in bughelper based on summary
<asac> he?
<asac> you can match title afaik
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: from bzr?
<asac> i am not up to date
<asac> but can try in a few
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, I know that. it's coded into the clue. but i was wondering how to do it in a bughelper search
<Admiral_Chicago> like bughelper -T firefox master "a Master bug report" -A -U -p firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> whoudl that would...
<asac> hmm no idea about the command line :) ... just know the clues :)
<asac> would have to look in code ;)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: when you merged gwget to gutsy you didnt change the build deps nor the depends nor the patch to use gutsy's 2.19 or 2.20(will be final) now it fails to do anything until i find a way around that
<Admiral_Chicago_> did i miss anything
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> !info epiphany-extension-gwget feisty
<ubotu> Package epiphany-extension-gwget does not exist in feisty
<gnomefreak> !info epiphany-extension-gwget gutsy
<ubotu> epiphany-extension-gwget: Gwget extension for Epiphany web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.2-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 116 kB
<spheard> gutsy what?
<spheard> gibbon?
<spheard> he he it is!
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: I won't get to  finish my blog today, just keep an eye pelled on the planet.
<asac> lets see what security build does :)
<asac> unfortunately my smart merge was wrong ... ftbfs
<gnomefreak> if a build-dep is cdbs does that mean for the patch to work it has to be made using cdbs asac?
<asac> you can do the patch with cdbs ... or properly add it manually :)
<asac> what to do depends on the patch system used
<asac> which one is included in rules?
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> no nothing in rules about it
<asac> then it doesn't use a patch system
<asac> its not mandatory for cdbs
<gnomefreak> let me rephrase that
<asac> based packages
<gnomefreak> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<asac> then why do you say the obviously wrong? ("no nothing in rules about it")
<asac> :)
<asac> it uses simple patchsys
<gnomefreak> i missed it  i saw the gnome-pkg ones
<asac> guess dropping the patch in debian/patches is enough ... you have to name it so that its at the end
<gnomefreak> its the only one
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/523435
<gnomefreak> that is the patch
<gnomefreak> when i go to build it fails level 0-2
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> dunno ... patch looks ok (structurally)
<asac> probably its against a different version
<gnomefreak> i think i know what it is
<asac> there should be a reject info
<gnomefreak> i screwed up about 2 hours ago
<asac> gnomefreak: is autotools update enabled in rules?
<asac> otherwise you need to add a patch for the configure update as well
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> can't find file to patch at input line 3
<gnomefreak> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<gnomefreak> The text leading up to this was:
<gnomefreak> it has the file names
<gnomefreak> File to patch:
<gnomefreak> Skip this patch? [y] 
<gnomefreak> Skipping patch.
<gnomefreak> 1 out of 1 hunk ignored
<gnomefreak> that was from 2 hours ago with cdbs
<asac> can't tell
<gnomefreak> cdbs-edit-patch.  it confused me so i went to do it by hand
<asac> don't know how the underlying source is organized
<asac> gnomefreak ... do the patch with cdbs-edit-patch ... e.g. start over again
<gnomefreak> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] 
<gnomefreak> that is what i got confused on
<gnomefreak> should i go with n(default) to be on safe side?
<gnomefreak> ha i think i fixed it :)
<gnomefreak> it moved on to configure
<gnomefreak> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/lib/epiphany': No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<gnomefreak> make: *** [binary-install/epiphany-extension-gwget]  Error 1
<gnomefreak> son of a bitch i cant win with this peice of shit package
<asac> gnomefreak: can you summarize in three lines what you are doing, and what is the problem?
<asac> often this kind of reflection helps to tackle a problem :)
<gnomefreak> im merging gwget into gutsy. the reason is because it wont install (new release too) so before i can build the new version i have to fix the current version due to the build-dep and deps are << 2.19 and version in gutsy is 2.19.2. to do this i had to fix the patch that was there so i did
<gnomefreak> it builds cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/lib/epiphany': No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<gnomefreak> ignore that
<gnomefreak> it builds epiphany-extension-gwget with it. i looked for the tmp/usr/lib/epiphany there is no tmp/usr/lib
<asac> just try to see the root cause :)
<asac> yes ... probably the build fails?
<gnomefreak> yes
* gnomefreak cant fix missing files or dirs that i know of maybe try cleaning again and doing build over?
<gnomefreak> although i only need source
<gnomefreak> so i can take the source and run with it
<gnomefreak> gonna try something
<asac> gnomefreak: lots of packages are broken and you cannot properly clean them
<asac> so you have to start over for every modification
<asac> that is bad and needs to be filed as a bug for the package you are merging ... e.g. in debian bts
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> im so close though
<gnomefreak> well i failed and i cant fix the clean issue if he wants everything i have the new patch and new source all he has to do is fix the clean the the dh_install issue not finding files
<asac> your build probably failed
<asac> otherwise the file would exist
<gnomefreak> because it keep cleaning and eerytime it cleans it reverts control back
<asac> try to read the output of your make install
<asac> it reverts control back?
<asac> you have to fix control.in gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yes any change i make it reverts it
<asac> and post a bug at debian that regenerating control during build is EVIL (TM)
<asac> gnomefreak: change control.in
<asac> instead of control
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> and run clean once to update control for those changes
<gnomefreak> than try build again
<asac> at best fix both
<asac> and disable auto regneration of control
<asac> in rules
<asac> because its a serious issue
<asac> a packaging bug
<asac> that should not be ignored
<gnomefreak> its a pita
<asac> not exactly in your case
<asac> but in general yes
<asac> gnomefreak: disable control regen
<asac> change both: control.in and control
<gnomefreak> clean::
<gnomefreak> 	rm -f data/GNOME_Gwget.server.in data/GNOME_Gwget.server \
<gnomefreak> 		data/gwget.schemas
<asac> comment this carefully in changelog ... and say how you submitted this problem to debian maintainer
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> that would be what the svn is in control.in
<asac> ask on motu
<gnomefreak> thats all the clean ther eis
<asac> how to disable control auto regen in cdbs
<asac> i am out now
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> gnomefreak: its not in there
<asac> motu people definitly know
<gnomefreak> XS-Vcs-Svn: svn://svn.debian.org/svn/pkg-gnome/packages/unstable/gwget2
<gnomefreak> XS-Vcs-Browser: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-gnome/packages/unstable/gwget2/?op=log
<asac> that doesnt matter
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> k out ... read above and you will get a step in advance
<gnomefreak> ok ill ask them
<asac> cool
<asac> cu tomorrow
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> cu
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-05-31
<Admiral_Chicago> here is a wild question. how do we deal with stack traces of bugs like Bug #117827
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117827 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117827
<Admiral_Chicago> also, i think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures could use some major love
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: that crash looks a dup of bug 91519
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91519 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@~nsCOMPtr_base]  [@~nsInstallInfo]  [@nsSoftwareUpdate::InstallJarCallBack] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91519
<Admiral_Chicago> really? i'm not good with retraces yet, working on it
<hjmf> not sure, but the retrace is quite close
<hjmf> however, lets wait for reporters feedback
<hjmf> he/she hasn't described what happened
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: ah so it is..
<Admiral_Chicago> perhaps installing an extension..the "Install jar" leads me to think so
<hjmf> I think so too
<hjmf> If you look at the *master's* duplicate, the guy was installing a extension when it crashed
<hjmf> ... bug 107245
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107245 in firefox "[EDGY]  firefox crashed [@ ??]  [@ ~nsCOMPtr_base]  [@ ~~nsInstallInfo]  (dup-of: 91519)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107245
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91519 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@~nsCOMPtr_base]  [@~nsInstallInfo]  [@nsSoftwareUpdate::InstallJarCallBack] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91519
<Admiral_Chicago> ah yes. probably all related
<Admiral_Chicago> brb, runing bughelper for a second...
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, we may need to create a clue file for this case then, i'm looking for the -nd fix to be released
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<Admiral_Chicago> bughelper -T firefox "dapper" "possibly related to #89704" -A -U -p firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> crap...thats not what i wanted to say...
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: isn't bug 89704 fix release? i could have sworn there was a backport...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89704 in firefox "No backport of Firefox 2.o to Dapper" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89704
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: no we have no backport yet ... we started
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay. i thought it was released...
<asac> ffox is out
<asac> 2.0.0.4
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i saw, should be released in a few days in the repos then?
<Admiral_Chicago> bughelper is not playing nice on my computer, refuses to run any commands i pass it
<Admiral_Chicago> bughelper -T audacity "XFreeFont" "possible duplicate of 87434" -A -U -p audacity
<Admiral_Chicago> and it gives me a crash output
<asac> i dislike mozilla today ... they really released with 1.5 days prenotice
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i will look into your bughelper when i need a break from firefox upgrading
<asac> have you asked dholbach?
<asac> or mr. korn :)?
<Admiral_Chicago> i got someone to run it for me, i just get some off output
<Admiral_Chicago> IOError: [Errno socket error]  (-2, 'Name or service not known')
<Admiral_Chicago> which refers to bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Couldn't resolve host 'bazaar.launchpad.net' (-2, 'Name or service not known')
<Admiral_Chicago> now I have a problem with some of the dups being marked as dupes incorrectly...not my problem right now.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll look at them after i update my blog.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: so clue files work ... but command-line doesn't ... wierd
<Admiral_Chicago> i think i found an old bug report from a similar issues.
<asac> anyone heard of david btw?
<asac> when was his last mail about his father?
<asac> hmm last mail mar 20
<asac> source download creeping at 15k
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> dapper is spinning
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.4?
<asac> no 1.5.0.12
<asac> edgy and feisty get 2.x update
<asac> gutsy is not yet prepared ... but won't be much a problem i guess
<asac> only the mime patch has to be updated
<asac> at best take the one released with xulrunner 1.8.0.4
<asac> (in debian)
<gnomefreak> illl look at it sometime this morning
<asac> yeah its all hurrily
<asac> because mozilla again failed to give decent prenotice
<asac> always the same
<asac> probably we need to do daily builds to get security updates out in time
<asac> nothing you need to bother of course
<asac> solely my business to get this sorted out upstream
<asac> :(
<gnomefreak> failing to build?
<asac> no ... just not happy about moz release procedures
<asac> :)
<asac> i am still on track
<asac> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: if you try gutsy, replace the gnome-mime patch with:
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/25_gnome_helpers_with_params.dpatch
<gnomefreak> ok ill start on it in about hour or so
<asac> gnomefreak: bz273524-gnome-mime-registry-ubuntu.patch ... thats the patch to replace
<asac> at best just replace the contents of that patch
<asac> e.g. not remove and add new file
<asac> and if you do so ... leave behind all the dpatch headings ... e.g. just the patch part in 25_gnom...
<asac> ok ... edgy spinning
<asac> ok everything spinning again ... had to adapt that patch properly for edgy and feisty as well
<asac> should work out of the box for gutsy though
<gnomefreak> grabbing sources
<gnomefreak> version number should be 2.0.0.4+4-0ubuntu1?
<asac> he?
<asac> please rethink :)
<asac> use +1
<asac> 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> +1 oh becuse its a new version
<asac> wait a second
<gnomefreak> i added this upstream source to the +3
<asac> might be wrong
<asac> ok
<asac> egdy will get 2.0.0.4+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10
<asac> feisty will get 2.0.0.4+0-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> what about feisty?
<gnomefreak> so we can use +1-0ubuntu1
<asac> sorry ... feisty will get 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> so gutsy will get +1
<asac> +2
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> that wont work than
<asac> 2.0.0.4+2-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> so go with +2-0ubuntu1
<asac> :)
<asac> yep
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> unfortunately all orig.tar.gz balls differ ... so this is really the way we have to go :(
<gnomefreak> quick question after chaning debian/configure.in file is there something i need to run? example: aclocal or autoconf
<DrMax_> I have a technical question about the cache
<DrMax_> How are generated the "unique" filenames like F6E02EC4d01 ?
<DrMax_> what hash function is used and does the filename have a structure ? (i.e, they're all ending in d01)
<DrMax_> and, hi ;)
<asac> why?
<asac> why you wanna know?
<asac> its usually just random
<asac> maybe with a commom extension (e.g. d01)
<DrMax_> it's probably not random because it must associate some kind of signature to a media
<DrMax_> I want to know because I have a cache management system to code: I'm comparing options
<asac> ah ok ... i have to do lunch  now ... will be back at 1200 UTC ... if you stay we can discuss thne
* asac lunch
<DrMax_> sure
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, what?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: nevermind gwget was regenerating the control file. i am working on fixing that
<gnomefreak> i changed debina/configure.in just not sure if i need to run anything after changing that
<bluekuja> I changed the build deps
<bluekuja> and it was building
<bluekuja> dont know what you mean then
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: clean was regenerating control file so when i grabbed source it was still << 2.19
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: grab source and see what i mean
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, oh ok^^
<bluekuja> thanks for the info anyway
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: yw this package has beena frigging nightmare
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: I looked at it for the first time when I merged it
<bluekuja> so I didnt know problems related
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> i got them
<asac> hi porthose :)
<porthose> Hi
<porthose> I was still in the class room
<asac> nice to have you here ... if you want you can take a look at the spec ... which basically outlines what to do
<asac> porthose: yes lets talk later :)
<asac> i am there as well
<porthose> Works for me, the better half just got home and she want some attention
<porthose> what time is good for you
<asac> porthose: i am usually here during daylight in europr
<asac> europe
<asac> ... and at night often as well :)
<porthose> lololo k Im in usa going back to class-room
<asac> hjmf: have you read the mail from pitti to devel-discuss?
<hjmf> asac: no. reading it now  thanks :)
<asac> hjmf: if you have some time (no hurry) ... ping pitti on -devel
<hjmf> ok
<hjmf> asac: btw I've reviewed those mt-needtestcase I marked yesterday
<asac> already finished?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> fine ... do we have a tag in wiki for that?
<asac> so i can just press :)
<hjmf> we haven't mt-reject-candidate yet on the wiki
<hjmf> I guess
<asac> right
<asac> do we have candidates already?
<asac> guess we have to add it manually once
<asac> otherwise launchpad will confuse your script :)
<hjmf> already done ^_^
<asac> cool
<hjmf> I'll fire up the script to append  that tag, it will be run daily, OK?
<asac> sure
<hjmf> then run! :)
<hjmf> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox?field.tag=mt-reject-candidate
<asac> hjmf: are those already auto-tagged?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> cool
<hjmf> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what is best way to add contents of one patch to another already exsiting one?
<asac> all?
<asac> or just hunks?
<gnomefreak> did you want me to add hunks or all
<gnomefreak> the new patch you wrote
<asac> i am missing the context atm
<asac> sorry
<asac> ah ... the new patch ... just replace all that is in current file with all that is in dpatch file
<gnomefreak> you mean replace everything in the .patch file with everything from the .dpatch file (i hope or you spent the time to make patch for nothing)
<gnomefreak> and leave everything down to Index: mozilla/uriloader/exthandler/Makefile.in
<gnomefreak> nothing is really the same in the 2 patches  example Index: mozilla/uriloader/exthandler/Makefile.in 'VS'   === uriloader/exthandler/Makefile.in
<gnomefreak> and everything above that point in orig patch
<gnomefreak> asac: my questions summed up with parts of file.. http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/525749
<asac> gnomefreak: just replace all
<asac> its safer
<asac> there is lots of unchanged stuff
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> and some changes have been dropped
<asac> because have been dealt with by another bug-fix upstream
<asac> etc.
<gnomefreak> should i use old name or keep new name also
<asac> its too hard to figure out by just looking at patches
<asac> you would have to look at old code + new code + both bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: wait a sec
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> drop the old patch from series and bzr
<asac> and then call the new one
<asac> bz273524-gnome-mime-registry-AFTER-bz373955.patch
<asac> you have to add that to series (at the same position the old one was)
<gnomefreak> ok gone from series and ill drop it from patches dir. but what do you mean from bzr as in the dir .bzr in source dir?
<asac> bzr rm path/to/old/patch
<asac> e.g.
<asac> bzr add path/to/new/patch
<asac> bzr rm path/to/old/patch
<asac> edit path/to/series
<asac> bzr commit -m "YOUR MESSAGE" path/to/new/patch path/to/old/patch path/to/series
<asac> then push that branch to your private space in launchpad
<asac> so I can pull yur changes and spin/upload
<asac> of course please don't push unless you have sucessfully build from that
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> did you fail?
<gnomefreak> i guess that would mean i have to clone firefox branch first.
<asac> yeah ... build from bzr of course :)
* gnomefreak didnt start with branch i used apt-get source :(
<gnomefreak> not a problem
<asac> yeah :) ... its the new way .... so easy to *not* remember ;)
<asac> soon there is devel meeting
<asac> lets see what i can do before
<asac> @schedule berlin
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 31 May 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 31 May 23:00: Kubuntu Developers | 05 Jun 21:00: Technical Board | 06 Jun 22:00: Edubuntu | 07 Jun 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 12 Jun 17:00: Kernel Team
<gnomefreak> im gonna grab bzr and head to lunch/late breakfast
<asac> yep
<gnomefreak> bbiab
<gnomefreak> asac: real fast: im supposed to upack upstream source and mv mozilla/* . right? (i havent build ff in a while)
<asac> no
<asac> ffox
<asac> has unmodified
<asac> just drop the tarball in the main dir
<gnomefreak> thought so
<asac> and tar it up (e.g. just tar cvzf ...orig.tar.gz firefox-xxxx/firefox*.tar.bz2
<gnomefreak> what no update-orig?
<asac> no
<asac> its simple
<asac> we don't modify
<asac> or is there an update target?
<asac> oh yeah there
<asac> is
<asac> .... you can use update-orig as well then
<asac> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<asac> sorry for confusion
<asac> if there is update-orig ... you can use it of course
<gnomefreak> its all good
<gnomefreak> ther eis
<gnomefreak> there is
<gnomefreak> well this is always a good frigging error :( ok i need to go for a bit. btw update-orig fails with cd: 1: can't cd to build-tree/mozilla
<gnomefreak> make: *** No rule to make target `firefox-2.0.0.3-source.tar.bz2', needed by `/home/gnomefreak/gutsy_builds/firefox2.0.0.4/ubuntu-2.0.0.x/../firefox_2.0.0.3+3.orig.tar.gz'.  Stop.
<gnomefreak> and no i dont have source for 2.0.0.3
<asac> hehe
<asac> change version in changelog
<asac> actually a good thing of update-orig is that it catches such a common glitch :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^^
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i think gutsy's dpkg is borked (it works with a non up-to-date dpkg but fails with a fully up-to-date dpkg) im out for a while will let you know if it fails later
<gnomefreak> asac: i have to go for a while my carpel tunnel is acting up bad and i just took som muscle relaxers and pain killers. problem with build == bz366844-mozilla-configure-in-patch-to-workaround-gcc-visibility-bug.patch fails to apply. i will have to look at it tonight or tomorrow (as it stands atm)
<gnomefreak> error == Hunk #1 FAILED at 2513.
<gnomefreak> Hunk #2 FAILED at 2548.
<gnomefreak> 2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- rejects in file configure.in
<gnomefreak> cu later
<asac> gnomefreak: that patch as to be dropped
<asac> same for bz358930-gradient-spread-method-pad-fix
<asac> bz312998-GetVisibility-patch
<asac> dunno if they are named exactly like that
<asac> but i think so
<gnomefreak> ok ill try again later
<asac> k i am out ... will come by later maybe
<Admiral_Chicago> back...
* gnomefreak not so much
<gnomefreak> asac: im not gonna beable to do this. more patches are failingPatch ubuntu-look-and-feel-patch.patch does not apply
<gnomefreak> patching file browser/locales/en-US/chrome/browser-region/region.properties
<gnomefreak> Hunk #1 FAILED at 8.
<gnomefreak> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file browser/locales/en-US/chrome/browser-region/region.properties
<gnomefreak> this is gonna need a full work up. you may want to build it (it would be faster and from what im seeing it is gonna be a long one.)
<gnomefreak> bunch of Hunk #1 succeeded at 1525 (offset 2 lines).  with different patches different #'s and diff. lines
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-01
<asac> gnomefreak: ok no problem ... i will have to upload tomorrow morning ... so nevermind ... sorry for the noise :)
<asac> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> morning
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 71702 bug 68265 bug 71712
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68265 in nagios2 "Issues accessing /var/lib/nagios2/rw with www-data" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68265
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71712 in firefox "firefox crash [@NSSRWLock_UnlockRead]  [@__PK11_CreateContextByRawKey] " [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71712
<Admiral_Chicago> opps...
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 86265
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86265 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@totemScriptablePlugin::~totemScriptablePlugin] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86265
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm 71712 is in the clue files..thats okay, i'll sort that out later..
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Bughelper/ClueFile
<Admiral_Chicago> that was just updated by me...in need of it as well
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: any info needed from me?
<Admiral_Chicago> not at the moment...
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: http://admiralchicago.wordpress.com/2007/06/01/bughelper-clue-files/
<Admiral_Chicago> i finished my blog that took entire way too long...
<Admiral_Chicago> time for bed..
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: night
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: nice blogger you are :)
<gnomefreak> what is it with our patches and upstream releases :(
<gnomefreak> why do they take parts of patches not the whole damn thing
<gnomefreak> asac: same thing with iceape patches i know the one i added they changed part of the file so i have to regen it. but other patches look like they only accepted parts of it
* gnomefreak looking to see if debian built it yet maybe steal a patch or two from them :(
<gnomefreak> nope they havent touched it yet
<asac> gnomefreak: isn't iceape updated in svn?
<asac> mike probably already did that
<asac> mike aka glandium
<gnomefreak> i didnt look in svn i look at ftp.debian.org
<asac> there is no new version yet?
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> not there
<asac> so what patches do fail?
<asac> i fixed them here i guess
<asac> i can send you
<asac> which do you need updated?
<gnomefreak> well the one failing last night seems to be working atm ill let you know. so far only my patch this morning
<gnomefreak> im gonna build orig.tar than do my patch over and see what happens (or should i do patch first?
<gnomefreak> ill do a build before adding patch i think to see if anyother issues are there
<gnomefreak> asac: just to make sure its ok with you iceape version going to be 1.1.2+1-0ubuntu1 is ok? its higher than feisty repo will ever be even if i update it in feisty repo i was thinking of going to 1.1.2-0.mt# or something of the sort
<gnomefreak> or stick with 1.1.2+u1-0ubuntu1?
<asac> what is in feisty?
<asac> what is in gutsy atm?
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1-3.mt9 = feisty
<asac> both official + preview archive
<asac> that is preview
<asac> ok
<asac> gutsy?
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1+u1-0ubuntu1
<asac> is it in?
<gnomefreak> gutsy
<gnomefreak> none are in official repos
<asac> is it available at all?
<gnomefreak> gutsy still hasnt been pushed
<asac> where is it stuck?
<gnomefreak> new still
<asac> probably hangs in binary new now
<asac> are the packages build?
<asac> please look in launchpad
<gnomefreak> how do i find out?
<asac> look at source page of firefox
<asac> there you can find the builds
<asac> two links you have to follow afaik :)
<gnomefreak> iceape source page has no builds
<gnomefreak> firefox source page only has ff
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/firefox
<asac> hmm right
<asac> i will try to take care
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox  is wherer i am
<gnomefreak> oops guess gutsy would have helped
<asac> its not there anyway
<gnomefreak> nope. i think its just they dont want to push it from what i have seen
<asac> takes time
<gnomefreak> it does i agree but the 2 people you talked about htis with were agianst having it in repos to begin with.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm dpatch seems very very slow here
<gnomefreak> ill be back i have to get ready for pysical theropy
<asac> lunch
<gnomefreak> ill be gone as well have a good lunch
<asac> gnomefreak: back ... cu
<asac> bluekuja: pushing
<bluekuja> asac: great :)
<bluekuja> asac: I move to kdiff
<bluekuja> asac: it should use the same build system
<bluekuja> asac: I'll take a look
<asac> uploading firefox to gutsy
<asac> if there are any regressions ... i am away this weekend :-P
<bluekuja> asac: I'm away too
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> ok im back
<asac> gnomefreak: firefox updated in gutsy and bzr
<gnomefreak> k ty
<gnomefreak> iceape uses dpatch (i can swear it does) :(
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch 82_prefs_ubuntu  doesnt seem to want to play nicely
<gnomefreak> it tells me it cant open <30+dirs/file> because they are missing or are not there
<asac> he?
<asac> are you soure your iceape source tree is fine?
<gnomefreak> its not there so it will create one
<asac> in proper tree dpatch edit patch should work
<gnomefreak> than during copying* it hangs than finally says cant find
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/gutsy_builds/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x$ dpatch-edit-patch 82_prefs_ubuntu
<asac> if it breaks then it means that there is need to merge/drop/modify patch
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: * /home/gnomefreak/gutsy_builds/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x/debian/patches/82_prefs_ubuntu.dpatch does not exist, it will be created as a new dpatch.
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: * Copying /home/gnomefreak/gutsy_builds/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x to reference directory.
<asac> how long does that step take?
<asac> i mean "copying"
<asac> should take a fair amount of time
<gnomefreak> 1-2 minutes before it ends in failure
<gnomefreak> maybe more
<asac> what patch does fail to apply
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> dont know trying to make one
<asac> to make what?
<gnomefreak> patch
<asac> there are patches, aren't there?
<asac> first you have to find which patch fails to apply
<asac> then you have to find a countermeasure for that
<gnomefreak> yes. the patch i added to 1.1.1 wont apply in 1.1.2 so im doing it over
<gnomefreak> its still at stage above
<asac> gnomefreak: if its the patch i gave you
<gnomefreak> dpatch command
<asac> ... you can take the exact same file i gave you
<asac> just drop it in debian patches
<gnomefreak> asac: no its the one i made
<asac> for what?
<gnomefreak> for the go button on the toolbar
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> then go ahead
<gnomefreak> works in 1.1.1
<asac> just make iceape build cleanly ... then dpatch-edit-patch should work
<gnomefreak> did you figure out version for gutsy?
<asac> no :)
<gnomefreak> so i can build orig.tar (that may be why its failing
<gnomefreak> i havent built orig.tar
<asac> its probably the same version we have in feisty ... just +1 and reset to -0ubuntu1
<asac> aeh same we have in gutsy i mean
<asac> ah
<asac> and use -0ubuntu0.mt1 if its for the mt archive
<gnomefreak> 1.1.1+u1-0ubuntu1 is in NEW in gutsy
<asac> actually i think you just have to use 1.1.2-0ubuntu0.mt1
<asac> why do we have u1?
<asac> ah
<asac> right :)
<asac> now i remember ;)
<gnomefreak> i was hoping to drop the 1u
<asac> no way :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> unless you use debian orig.tarball
<gnomefreak> 1.1.2+u1-0ubuntu1?
<asac> you could do that ... but then you would have to patch what is currently done during orig tarball setup
<asac> ... in a dpatch that would be
<gnomefreak> dpatch looks like its gonna drop me in /tmp/ so i should beable to get patch in and roll orig.tar after that
<asac> it drops you in /tmp/ for patch edit
<gnomefreak> to use that version i will have to patch something?
<asac> once you exit that shell
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> it generates patch in original directory
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> you can also exit 12121 (some value i don't remember) ... to abort
<gnomefreak> edit file == 2 minutes if that
<asac> yes
<asac> thats why i hate dpatch for mozillas
<asac> ... and why i ended up using quilt for our packages
<asac> as you don't have to use cdbs-edit-patch (which basically does the same as dpatch-edit-patch)
<gnomefreak> right
<gnomefreak> can i exit 0?
<asac> dunno
<asac> ctrl-d i press to exit and update patch
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> brb goes for smoke. im gonna assume fakeroot ./debian/rules source uses changelog to give orig.tar the version. and im thinking 1.1.2+u1-0ubuntu1 for version unless you would rather change it to something else.
<gnomefreak> i think it was corrupt, i think i cloned new before i left this morning and didnt do anything to it and it seems to work now. (i also had to clean up alot of stuff due to lose of disk space.)
<asac> oh
<asac> might be
<gnomefreak> it worked :) i have new patch created
<asac> great
<gnomefreak> merged from upstream? since we didnt use debians build?
<asac> what?
<asac> in changelog?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i guess NEw upstream release since we already sent one release up
<gnomefreak> the more i think of it
<gnomefreak> ok lets see if orig builds
<gnomefreak> ut oh
<gnomefreak> i hate this frigging way to build orig
<gnomefreak> my fault i forgot to add something to changelog
<asac> yeah
<asac> its hard
<asac> if you move diff from debian orig vs our orig to a patch then you can just use debian's one
<gnomefreak> applying patch 20_visibility to ./ ... failed.
<gnomefreak> bunch of these too
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: warning: executable mode 0755 of 'debian/patches/38_mips64_build.dpatch' will not be represented in diff
<gnomefreak> 1 for every patch it looks like
<gnomefreak> attempting to revert failed patch 20_visibility from ./: md5sums match, proceeding ... done (neither success nor failure guaranteed)
<gnomefreak> i cant even frigging clean
<gnomefreak> 2nd time clean worked
<gnomefreak> wtf am i missing
<gnomefreak> and i did move everything out of /mozilla/
<gnomefreak> i did leave empty mozilla dir there though
<asac> i am out now
<asac> anything serious
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> its failing to build
<gnomefreak> due to the above
<asac> you messed up your source tree state
<asac>  20_visibility from ./: md5sums match, proceeding ...
<asac> means that its already applied
<asac> you should have run clean before doing anything
<gnomefreak> 2nd clean fixed that
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> yeah ... but now your underlying source is in wrong state
<asac> better start over
<gnomefreak> trying again to see if it fails again
<asac> btw visibility has to be  dropped
<asac> its applied upstream
<asac> see the list i send you
<asac> about what to drop
<asac> those are definitly in there
<gnomefreak> what list?
<asac> i told you further above what patches need to be dropped
<asac> 7 hours ago or so
<gnomefreak> for ffox? or IA?
<asac> ia
<asac> ffox is all done
<gnomefreak> k ill scroll
<asac> the names might not be the same
<asac> but visibility is one of them
<asac> gnomefreak: 20_visibility.dpatch
<gnomefreak> i dont see any. you said you would send but you didnt
<asac>  25_gnome_helpers_with_params.dpatch
<asac> has to be replaced
<asac> by the one i gave you
<asac> looks like those are the ones you need
<gnomefreak> k ill try them
<gnomefreak> i think i still have the patch
<asac> you have to autoconf update the autoconf patch ... but that should automatically happen on clean
<asac> cu ... have to do something
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i need to find debians build so i can steal a patch from them :(
* gnomefreak wonders if they applied 15_gecko_1.8.1.3 patch upstream 
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a bit. asac if you come back can you check if that patch needs to be dropped. i havent found deians build for 1.1.2 so i cant see if mike dropped it or not, seeing  as its a gecko patch im leaning towards it has been applied upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: you can find out
<asac> look at bonsai.mozilla.org
<asac> search on MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH
<asac> for the file that has been modified
<asac> search for changes since beginning of time
<asac> and you will see all recent checkins
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: did you see the planet
<Admiral_Chicago> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-accessibility/2007-June/002210.html
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know how that ^^ will affect us / Fx3 / accessiblity in general
<gnomefreak> asac: looks like 1 or 2 of the files have been fixed (its hard to tell but im still looking)
<gnomefreak> ok looks like i can drop it.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: can you summarize in one line?
<asac> fine
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> if you are sure ... drop it
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: ibm is dropping official (i think paid devs) for accessibility on GNOME
<gnomefreak> 99% sure to drop it so i did. now i have to see if the other patch still fails and i doubt that site is gonne help but i will try if it fails
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: what did they achieve so far?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: sorry for my ignorance :) i rarely use accessibility tools seriously
<Admiral_Chicago> neither do i but there is some things about Fx accesiblity on linux
<gnomefreak> asac: 99_configure.dpatch looks like its only a local patch (it failied to apply but im trying again.
<gnomefreak> oh wait no thats right its ubuntu1.1.x/configure
<asac> you have to keep it
<asac> its regenerated on clean i guess
<asac> so you just have to run fakeroot ./debian/rules clean
<asac> if its not updated look in rules file to find the target that does that
<asac> (its easy to track)
<gnomefreak> so my patch/change that i made will show up in that patch?
<asac> if it modified configure.in, then yes
<gnomefreak> no my patch didnt modify anything in there (not so say the other patches didnt
<asac> gnomefreak: you dropped the visibility patch, which previously patched configure.in
<asac> thats why you definitly need to sync it
<gnomefreak> yep figured as much but for some reason i have to run clean more than once for things to take like that ive noticed
<gnomefreak> the gwget build that i gave up on, it was missing the patch that prevents the autoregen.
<gnomefreak> dpkg-source: warning: executable mode 0755 of 'debian/patches/35_zip_cache.dpatch' will not be represented in diff
<asac> yeah might be
<gnomefreak> i cant frigging win
<asac> if you keep your eyes open you should have seen that 99_configure has been regenerated
<asac> did you see that?
* gnomefreak waits for the patch to fail again
<asac> dpkg-source: warning: executable mode 0755 of 'debian/patches/35_zip_cache.dpatch' will not be represented  in diff
<asac> ^^^ thats not a problem at all
<asac> just ignore that
<gnomefreak> ok good
<gnomefreak> all patches leave that
<gnomefreak> it fails to apply again damnit
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: where do i look for it to regen
<asac> in rules
<asac> there is a target
<asac> something like
<asac> TARGET: ...
<asac> and then there should be 99_configure..something
<asac> in proximity
<asac> i guess its clean
<gnomefreak> wanna laugh?
<gnomefreak> install -m 644 $(CURDIR)/dist/bin/.autoreg $(CURDIR)/debian/iceape.cfg $(TMP_DIR)/usr/lib/iceape
<gnomefreak> ^^ closest so far
<gnomefreak> cant find a target let alone a patch number
<gnomefreak> asac: its not in here at all from what i can see. heres full rules incase you dont have source: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/529051
<asac> gnomefreak: does everything else apply?
<asac> if so ... just do it manually:
<asac> dpatch-edit-patch 99_....
<asac> then autoconf2.13
<asac> and done
<gnomefreak> oh thats it? ill try it
<asac> yes its always that simple
<asac> if you cannot enter 99_confi... edit mode
<asac> then remove all content from that patch file ..., then enter edit shell, run autoconf2.13 and done :)
<gnomefreak> waiting for /tmp/
<gnomefreak> i run autoconf2.13 when it drops me into edit mode?
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: * /home/gnomefreak/gutsy_builds/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x/debian/patches/99_configure.dpatch exists, this patch will be updated.  << ignore that it says it will be updated and still run autoconf2.13 to be safe
<gnomefreak> installing autoconf2.13 as we speak :)
<gnomefreak> asac: firefox 0.4 hit and is upgrading :) thankyou
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: * Applying current 99_configure.dpatch for editing.
<gnomefreak> applying patch 99_configure to ./ ... failed.
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: Warning: Could not apply the patch we want to edit -- not aborting, as you may want to work with the .rejs.
<gnomefreak> that is bad IMHO asac
<gnomefreak> i ran it anyway so we will see
<asac> oh dapper ffox is out :/
<asac> sit tight
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> is out is good no?
<asac> gnomefreak: its ok
<asac> you just remove .rej files
<asac> and run autoconf2.13
<asac> then you are done
<gnomefreak> where do i find .rej files?
<asac> search for them
<asac> your excersize to find them :)
<gnomefreak> ill try
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> what are .rej files?
<gnomefreak> reject?
<asac> files showing what hunks have not been applied due to conflicts
<asac> yes
<asac> if a patch cannot apply some parts then it creates a .rej file next to the file that could not be patched
<gnomefreak> yes in patched
<asac> you can then look at it
<gnomefreak> dir
<asac> and manually do it
<asac> of course ... for configure looking at rej and doing manually doesn't make sene :)
<asac> gnomefreak: no not in patche
<asac> gnomefreak: no not in patched
<asac> in normal source
<asac> there should be reject
<asac> files
<asac> anyway
<asac> you have to remove them and run autoconf2.13
<asac> then done
* asac out for another hour
<gnomefreak> ok autoconfig in source dir?
<gnomefreak> it seemed to work after using dpatch-edit-patch after ctrl+d it updated it so i ran clean now build and they all applied :)
<asac> gnomefreak: congrats
<asac> document everything properly and commit to your private branch ... i can then review
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> use distinct checkins per issue you tackle
<asac> so i don't have to review one huge diff
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ask me monday if you dont see it
<asac> y
<gnomefreak> do i have to commit each patch seperate or just debian/patches
<gnomefreak> you wont have it monday
<gnomefreak> i promise unless i get really lucky. it failed
<gnomefreak> /usr/bin/ld: libxpcom_compat.so: hidden symbol `nsHashtable::Get(nsHashKey*)' isn't defined
<gnomefreak> i have seen that before
* gnomefreak doesnt remember what you did to fix that last time 
<gnomefreak> im grabbing branch again i want to look through the patches that are gone to make sure nothing like that was in them
<gnomefreak> come to think of it i still have them incase of issues
<gnomefreak> im leaning toward the gecko patch since its full of .cpp hunks
<gnomefreak> i dont see anything like the errors i got in any of the xpcom nor the patches we dropped/replaced
<asac> gnomefreak: you don't have the latest
<asac> source
<asac> e.g. visibility.dpath is missing
<asac> which you dropped
<asac> at least parts apparently
<gnomefreak> so i have to re patch it with new patch?
<asac> no idea
<asac> you don't have latest sources
<asac> maybe they are not yet out
<asac> what are you doing?
<asac> i mean which tarball are you using?
<asac> to start with
<gnomefreak> 1.1.2
<gnomefreak> from ftp.mozilla.org
<asac> hmm
<asac> interseting
<asac> just wait for mike ... he is often quick doing things anyway
<asac> maybe he already updated svn?
<gnomefreak> i havent seen an svn at all. when i go to it it lists 30 packages none of them are ice anything
<gnomefreak> i spent afternoon searching for debian svn
<asac> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-mozilla/iceape/?rev=0&sc=0
<asac> where is the problem :)
<asac> start at svn.debian.org :)
<gnomefreak> yeah went there and no iceape
* gnomefreak saves this link
<asac> iceape is not fit for release
<asac> sunbird isn't as well
<asac> though i got a tiny window starting :)
<asac> not bad ;)
<gnomefreak> last change to iceape was 5 weeks ago from what i see
<gnomefreak> and he didnt drop patches from what i see but still looking around
<asac> yeah
<asac> he didn't update yet
<gnomefreak> oh well i tried to get it out.
<gnomefreak> !info firefox edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.3+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 9008 kB, installed size 28608 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: seems the source is messd up in edgy
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 104290
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104290 in firefox "cant build from source - FC_ANY_METRICS" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104290
<asac> hey
<asac> current firefox just builds
<asac> i have rejected it now
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> lets see what happens
<gnomefreak> ok im out for a while. i wont be here much this weekend but i may pop in from time to time if im home
<asac> k nice weekend gnomefreak
<asac> i will be out as well
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-02
<gnomefreak> yay my first package was accepted :)
<hjmf> gnomefreak: congratulations! :)
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<AlexLatchford> asac: have you released a DOM Inspector for 2.0.0.4 yet?
<AlexLatchford> says mine is incompatible and it is already at the newest revision, so I am presuming no
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: firefox no longer builds that iirc but i will check to make sure
<AlexLatchford> you sure? would be strange to drop it in between .3 and .4
<gnomefreak> maybe it was tbird that doesnt build it
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: dom inspector is built with ffox so its there
<AlexLatchford> yeah, in Ubuntu it is an add-on package
<AlexLatchford> dont think it has been released for .4 yet
<gnomefreak> yep it was tbird it was dropped from
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: they should release at same time sice all is uploaded is source. the archive builds the binaries
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<gnomefreak> firefox-dom-inspector: Installed: (none) Candidate: 2.0.0.4+2-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> its there atleas tin gutsy
<gnomefreak> are you feisty?
<AlexLatchford> yes
<gnomefreak> it didnt release for feisty
<gnomefreak> hold that thought i am checking something
<gnomefreak> it released for feisty as well
<AlexLatchford> and its 4+1
<AlexLatchford> so its not working then..
<gnomefreak> Candidate: 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1
<AlexLatchford> its not then..
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: define not working
<AlexLatchford> 1 sec
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: http://82.44.193.109/Screenshot.png
<gnomefreak> hmmmm ok let me look at something that might cause that
<AlexLatchford> that it with 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1
<AlexLatchford> cool cool
<AlexLatchford> it worked fine with the -mt6 build
<gnomefreak> give me a few im gonna grab source to see what he changed.
<AlexLatchford> cool cool
<AlexLatchford> do we have a meeting on Tuesday?
<gnomefreak> no maybe on the 12th
<gnomefreak> someone else took the spot we wanted
<AlexLatchford> ah okay
<gnomefreak> maybe monday ill ask everyone in here if its cool.
<AlexLatchford> hmm.. Monday I have to be somewhere at 7GMT
<AlexLatchford> think thats 6 UTC
<gnomefreak> pm or am?
<AlexLatchford> pm
<gnomefreak> so 1800 is out
<AlexLatchford> well have the meeting without me
<AlexLatchford> have you heard from David recently?
<gnomefreak> nope
<AlexLatchford> I sent him an email the other day and he never replied
<AlexLatchford> about 2 weeks ago now actually
<gnomefreak> i sent him one months ago and i havent heard back. however at one of the meetings someone was talking to him (maybe on phone)
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<AlexLatchford> he pretty much stopped on March 26th
<AlexLatchford> and hasn't said much since..
<gnomefreak> do you use the forums much?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: looking at source i dont see any reason that would cause that. maybe when archive created binaries it got messed up. i would talk to asac on monday (he said he wouldnt be here this weekend
<AlexLatchford> cool cool
<AlexLatchford> and no I dont use the forums at all
<gnomefreak> ok
<AlexLatchford> why?
<gnomefreak> i thinking about adding a post about our team and archives and other info but im not sure how to word it yet
<AlexLatchford> want me to draft one and mailing to the list?
<AlexLatchford> mail it *
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: if you can
<AlexLatchford> will do
<gnomefreak> ty sir
* gnomefreak bbl time for walk
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 91519
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91519 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@~nsCOMPtr_base]  [@~nsInstallInfo]  [@nsSoftwareUpdate::InstallJarCallBack] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91519
<Admiral_Chicago> http://pastebin.ca/531472 should be the revision...Jen isn't around..
<Admiral_Chicago_> JenFraggle: i made a revision to your clue file but it looks good for the most part
<Admiral_Chicago_> did someone have teh pastebin link i put in here earlier
<xjdriver69> JenFraggle: does kopete have a clue file written?
<xjdriver69> btw. this is Admiral_
<xjdriver69> nvm...
<JenFraggle> ok
<JenFraggle> no it doesn't
<xjdriver69> JenFraggle: i'm not registed on this account..
<JenFraggle> xjdriver69: does that mean you can only message in the channel and not pm?
<xjdriver69> JenFraggle: identified now..
<JenFraggle> i'm confused
<asac> ok will be here tomorrow
<asac> ... as usual ... in sunday mode
<asac> hjmf: i would like to reject bug 94021 for firefox ... and confirm for flashplayer-nonfree
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94021 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [with munmap ()]  -- libflashplayer.so " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94021
<asac> will your "script" still detect that bug to match dupes?
<asac> or will this hide the bug for you?
<asac> hjmf: oh ... i confirmed MASTER bug 73857 ... now i see you want to review
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73857 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed [@ XPC_WN_Helper_NewResolve]  [@ js_LookupPropertyWithFlags] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73857
<asac> hjmf: will you now miss it?
<asac> yohhoo ... just closed the IM_get_context master bugs
<asac> 98 duplicates :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-06-03
<hjmf> <asac> will your "script" still detect that bug to match dupes?
<hjmf> yes it will, you can safely reject it. :)
<asac> hjmf: you have any idea how many out of the 611 bugs are non-crash bugs?
<asac> i somehow have the feeling that we are kind of blinded for "normal" bugs atm
<asac> new might be served properly atm, but olds are most likely never reviewed
<asac> i mean we could'nt even add a "crash" tag
<asac> as we cannot use "not contains" tag in search query
<hjmf> asac: true
<hjmf> we should take the effort to review old reports
<hjmf> most should be closed
<asac> yeah ... main problem is I like to go over bugs multiple times
<asac> go about "real" bugs
<asac> but i can't ... but maybe most aren't really bug
<asac> s
<hjmf> probably
<hjmf> reviewing old reports is boring :)
<hjmf> so I have no idea :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe we should add a job post :) ... review old bugs ;)
<hjmf> e.g. today I tried to retrace all mozilla-thunderbird mt-needretrace
<asac> hjmf: only shit came out of it, right?
<hjmf> and the oldest couldnt be retraced rightly
<hjmf> yes
<asac> hjmf: yes ... actually can we abort retracing if there is a warning for any of the core libs
<asac> i found lots of traces for firefox that made no sense
<asac> e.g. they had a stack that didn't match anything closely related
<asac> e.g. there are no such method transitions at all
<hjmf> that's why I like to retrace myself
<hjmf> I can see the apport warnings
<asac> so what do you check?
<asac> do you ever abort?
<hjmf> the apport stderr for warnings about packages not found
<asac> i mean if the stacktrace has valid symbols :)
<hjmf> no, I automatically reinstall the right dbg version
<asac> "valid looking" actually
<hjmf> I match the reporter's firefox version
<hjmf> thing that I cannot do with thunderbird
<hjmf> as I only have one -dbg
<hjmf> I have a good cache pool of old -dbg packages for firefox retraces
<hjmf> since we started to retrace
<hjmf> so  I can retrace old reports in firefox
<hjmf> so those packages that pitty's repo misses by obsolete I still have them
<asac> thats fine
<asac> hjmf: can you pick two recent ones and look at the code lines
<asac> and tell me if they make sense
<asac> ... maybe those i rejected where not by you or early ones where maybe some important warnings might have gone unseen
<asac> or maybe johns backtrace ... i don't remember
<asac> hjmf: the point is that i saw few traces that really made sense
<asac> hjmf: and i have the feeling that we probably need to remove some optimization option during build to get good squezes
<hjmf> hmm, those confirmed ones that matched upstream bugs looked right
<hjmf> I mean, our retraces matched upstream ones
<hjmf> asac:  but that is for those I could find the upstream match
<asac> hjmf: yes some are valid
<asac> i think those that end up in gtk something should be fine
<asac> ... at least for the gtk part
<asac> how many "mozilla" only traces did you match with upstream?
<hjmf> e.g. bug 118287 retraced today
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118287 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@free]  [@js_FinalizeStringRT]  (dup-of: 71702)" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118287
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71702 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@js_FinalizeStringRT] [@js_atom_uninterner] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71702
<asac> hjmf: ok thats js engine
<hjmf> is upstream 267063
<asac> js engine might be special case
<asac> hjmf: you matched a "layout" crash ?
<asac> hjmf: e.g. reflow something
<asac> or alike
<hjmf> asac: too late to remember those things :)
<hjmf> looking
<asac> cool
<hjmf> hmm, iirc the only upstream bugs I matched are part of those MASTER in state 'in progress'
<asac> hmm will look at a few new ones
<asac> and look if line numbers make sense
<asac> or at least function names make sense :)
<hjmf> asac: is true that I look daily for upstream's when I retrace and many of our retraces can be found at talkback reports
<hjmf> but almost none have an upstream bug open
<asac> hjmf: yeah ... i think that lots of traces make sense
<asac> but too many don't make sense
<asac> some might not make sense because if things really go bad, the stack is trashed as well
<asac> but that should not happen that often imo
<asac> though, it might be
<hjmf> those are the reports w/o a dup
<asac> we talked abit about that on uds
<asac> one likely optimization option that might improve the traces would be
<asac> -fno-omit-frame-pointer
<asac> nobody could really imagine what happends to the backtrace ... and in what specific situation this might cause troubles
<asac> hjmf: so what is the bugs w dupe vs bugs wo dupe ration in your opinion?
<asac> are they even?
<asac> i mean we have heavy weight crashers
<asac> like the one i closed (98)
<asac> and the ones you know .)
<hjmf> I found more dups than non dups
<asac> hjmf: thats good at least :)
<asac> i think i should do a master bug day soon
<hjmf> ?
<asac> review all master bugs
<asac> and see if they really make sense
<hjmf> you mean to close masters?
<asac> by looking at code
<hjmf> ah!
<asac> if they make sense ensure that they are really carried upstream
<asac> e.g. if there are talkbacks at least
<asac> because unless we see talkbacks for that its likely an ubuntu only issue
<asac> and needs to be evaluated further
<asac> e.g. maybe its ubuntu only, because we use some other version of libX
<asac> or something
<asac> or worse: its due to a patch we have :/
<hjmf> I did that a couple of weeks ago for those mt-upstream (I was bored)
<hjmf> and some I couldn't find references upstream
<hjmf> but I don't remmember which ones
<hjmf> as I was just only playing a bit
<hjmf> :(
<asac> hjmf: you said you see that there are talkbacks
<asac> if there are tb
<asac> can you note the id together with the trace?
<asac> then we need to hurry because tb-ids are only valid for some period (e.g. 90 days?)
<asac> and post upstream asap
<asac> so they can't deny thats their crash :)
<hjmf> next time I'll be bored I'll do it :)
<asac> ah ... though you automagically search for talkbacks :)
<asac> don't need to do that if you do manual
<asac> I will post a couple of bug tags ... offer mentoring and then post on forum
<asac> the sooner the better
<hjmf> cool
<asac> one will be upstream triage :), which could exactly be that
<asac> or a dedicated MASTER bug Maintainer :)
<asac> but i think i dream too much :)
<hjmf> :)
<hjmf> it's the right hour
<asac> right.... :) night!
<hjmf> night!
<Admiral_Chicago> whats IM_get_context ?
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there JenFraggle
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: i've written a road map of the next few weeks with clue files, we are halting work for right now, i just need to grab some information from the bugsquad people before we can do more work
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: i'll be emailing you shortly however...bed time noe
<Admiral_Chicago> now*
<JenFraggle> i thought you were up late, it;s 8:20am here
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, it's 2.20 am here
<Admiral_Chicago> JenFraggle: where do you live (I ask so i can put a flag on Kworldclock)
<JenFraggle> uk
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay.
<Admiral_Chicago> ah the UK is all one time zone...
<Admiral_Chicago> learned something new just now...
* Admiral_Chicago goes to sleep
<asac> ok i am here ... in case i am needed
<asac> i posted a job :)
<asac> bug 118482
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118482 in firefox "[JOB]  mozillateam assistant - MASTER bug maintainer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118482
<asac> ok i am off doing something else i pushed back for a while
<hjmf> anyone can confirm bug #90410 by reproducing the test case reported by the OP in his last post
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90410 in thunderbird "[EDGY]  mozilla-thunderbird crashed [@nsSaveMsgListener::OnStopRequest]  [@bridge_create_stream]  [@nsMsgProtocol::OnStopRequest] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90410
<hjmf> ty in advance :)
<hjmf> asac: cool job request  :)
<asac> hjmf: that is dupe
<asac> of fat32 issue
<asac> i am not sure why it crashes for him
<asac> This error cannot be reproduced: Restarting and saving the same email again worked perfectly.
<hjmf> asac: the guy says he is able to reproduce it always
<asac> crazy
<asac> hmm
<asac> where do i have a fat32 partition
<asac> hmmm
<asac> i guess my usb stick has fat16 :(
<asac> lets see
<asac> hmm its vfat
<asac> in mount
<asac> hjmf: you know if its the same?
<asac> or is vfat really fat 16 :)
<asac> ok i will try :)
<asac> hjmf: i guess i will rename title [JOB]  [HELP] 
<asac> e.g. job sounds too much not-fun :)
<asac> hjmf: so any mail?
<asac> hmm just saved a mail without crash
<asac> maybe vfat is not fat32?
<asac> i mean it doesn't even fail
<asac> e.g. when using .eml extension nor .txt
<hjmf> found so far another related report (with same root cause): bug 92670
<asac> hmm ... itersting thing is that .eml really fails ... but without a dialog :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92670 in mozilla-thunderbird "Save email from IMAP folder fails silently if filename contains invalid characters" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92670
<hjmf> *fails silently* :)
<asac> hmm
<asac> no it only fails silently when long subject
<asac> but lets see i try again with the mail that just failed silently
<asac> hmm its not there
<asac> but filename starts with [
<asac> which might be a problem
<asac> though no error message at all
<asac> looks like fat really has loads of problems
<hjmf> ... 92670 is not a crash as was 90410
<hjmf> .. not sure at all if 90410 retrace is good
<hjmf> cannot find any related stuff upstream
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe "fails silently" is known upstream?
<asac> it probably has been posted :)
<asac> this does not sound like a bug that is ubuntu specific
<hjmf> no, but I started to look for a stack match :)
<asac> if its ubuntu only, then its likely the mount options we use for fat by default
<asac> dunno if they differ from what other distributions do
<hjmf> will look for 'colon', fat32... etc issues
<asac> ok i just set the silently bug to mt-upstream
<asac> oops did i post my question to the wrong bug?
<asac> ah ... missed a reload in another window
<asac> ok
<hjmf> actually I'm not able to find such upstream bug. I'll resume the search later (noted) :)
<asac> bugzilla 374789
<asac> bugzilla bug 374789
<asac> mozilla bug 374789
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 374789 in Download Manager "unable to download to vfat volume" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374789
<asac> mozilla 374789
<asac> ok so both
<asac> mozilla bug 357493
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 357493 in Lightning Only "Lightning unable to install if profile is stored on a fat32/vfat partition on Linux" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357493
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm firefox is not letting me download a file
<Admiral_Chicago> this is odd
<asac> yeah ... the daily odds
<asac> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see it, i was downloading a massive file into the wrong directory...
<asac> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: can you help me at looking at a retrace for bug 113284
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113284 in gimp "[apport]  jpeg crashed with SIGSEGV in _XSetLastRequestRead()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113284
<Admiral_Chicago> its a gimpe bug but i'm not sure where the crash was
<asac> yes
<asac> what is it?
<asac> its completely useless
<asac> so hoping for more informative valgrind is better
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see
<gnomefreak> trunk is borked again
<asac> he?
<asac> is alpha5 out yet?
<asac> hmm not yet
<asac> last aggressive landings?
<asac> what broke gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> patch it looks like
<asac> haha
<asac> be more specific please
<gnomefreak> im watching it this time
<asac> i can assume that a patch broke :)
<gnomefreak> Applying patch nspr_macro_backport_for_gfx_thebes
<gnomefreak> patching file xpcom/ds/nsExpirationTracker.h
<gnomefreak> Hunk #1 FAILED at 35.
<gnomefreak> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file xpcom/ds/nsExpirationTracker.h
<gnomefreak> Patch nspr_macro_backport_for_gfx_thebes does not apply (enforce with -f)
<gnomefreak> make: *** [debian/stamp-patched]  Error 1
<asac> interesting
<asac> did they add it as well?
<asac> can you look what is in that file at line 35 (and aroun +-20 lines) and paste it?
<gnomefreak> the file not the patch right?
<asac> yes
<asac> the file
<asac> just give me the first 200 lines :)
<gnomefreak> give me a few
<asac> should be not too expensive ;)
<asac> sure
<asac> coffee refill anyways
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/534153
<gnomefreak> asac: ignore that one please somethign got messed up
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/534162
<gnomefreak> #ifndef???
<asac> hmm
<asac> can you fix it?
<asac> look at the diff
<asac> the #defines added there need to be in that file as well
<asac> gnomefreak ... go to build-tree/mozilla
<asac> call quilt push -f
<asac> then edit xpcom/ds/nsExpirationTracker.h
<asac> so there is no conflict anymore
<asac> you will figure out
* gnomefreak would need to know what to edit
<gnomefreak> cant it failed to apply
<asac> look at the patch
<asac> you can
<asac> you can do instructions above
<gnomefreak> quilt push -f fails
<asac> yes
<asac> but now you have the conflict marked in file
<asac> xpcom/ds/nsExpirationTracker.h
<asac> go in there
<asac> fix the conflict
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> the quilt refresh --diffstat -U8
<asac> then you are done
<asac> maybe show me the new diff afterwards :)
<asac> it can be found in debian/patches/ after "refresh"
<gnomefreak> what will make conflict stand out?
<asac> nothing you saw it
<asac> ah
<asac> its <<<<<<
<asac> ====
<asac> >>>>
<asac> usually
<asac> you should see those markers
<gnomefreak> i wish
<gnomefreak> asac: they are not there http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/534183
<gnomefreak> the #include "prerror.h" is only in .rej file not in .h file
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: actually we don't need to request retraces for i386 as hilario will do them anyways :)
<gnomefreak> #include "prlog.h" in .h file
<asac> yes
<asac> you have to add what is in .rej
<asac> to .h
<asac> its basically an #include
<asac> and maybe #define?
<gnomefreak> do i take prlog out?
<asac> or are defines meerged
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> it not in .rej only in reg file
<asac> don't drop
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> as i said
<asac> only add
<asac> what is in patch
<asac> to the reg file
<gnomefreak> is #ifndef a typo?
<asac> why?
<asac> its valid
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> means ... if not defined
<asac> in contrast to
<asac> #ifdef  -> if defined
<gnomefreak> the patch has #ifndef NSEXPIRATIONTRACKER_H_ #define NSEXPIRATIONTRACKER_H_
<gnomefreak> #include "prerror.h"
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> only what is marked with +
<asac> everything else is just unmodified context
<asac> so you can better read it
<asac> you see the + lines in patch?
<asac> that is what is added by patch
<asac> if there ar - lines in patch then its removed by patch
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> ... so much for patch basics :)
<gnomefreak> looking in wrong place needed to be lower :(
<gnomefreak> ok let me see here
<gnomefreak> the .rej and patch look the same
<asac> the same like what?
<gnomefreak> like identical
<asac> identical compared to what?
<gnomefreak> eachother looking at file now
<asac> hmmm
<asac> you will figure out
<gnomefreak> #include "prlog.h" is the only thing not in rej or patch
<asac> yes
<asac> which is why it failed to apply
<asac> because patch command didn't know what to do
<asac> so you just have to add what is in patch to the "new" file
<gnomefreak> so i have to add that to patch
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> you apply the patch manually
<asac> then run quilte refresh ... to refresh the patch
<asac> editing patches by hand is the last step in becoming a patch expert :) ... first understand what patches are doing ,)
<gnomefreak> asac: thats backwards
<asac> manually
<asac> means by editing file
<asac> not by patch command
<gnomefreak> asac: the file has the include the patch does not
<asac> gnomefreak: ignore what the patch has except the + lines
<asac> everything else doesn't matter much
<gnomefreak> that looks like all comments though
<asac> it just serves you to find the place the + lines have to be added
<asac> #if... is not a comment
<gnomefreak> +/* asac: backported from trunk nspr
<asac> nor is #....
<asac> those are instructions
<gnomefreak> and continues
<asac> yes add those comments as well
<gnomefreak> +*/
<gnomefreak> +#define PR_STATIC_ASSERT
<asac> yes
<asac> its allright
<asac> you have to add *all*
<asac> those + lines
<gnomefreak> none of the includes have a +
<asac> (of course without + in front
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... so don't add any include to the file
<asac> only + lines matter
<asac> read above
<asac> its all in there :)
* gnomefreak goes to smoke, something is odd here 
<asac> ;)
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> first step is to understand what the .patch file and the .rej file actually means
<asac> maybe take a close look
<asac> you should be able to guess what they mean
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> what i mean is the patch has things that the file doesnt but there are no + for them
<gnomefreak>  #ifndef NSEXPIRATIONTRACKER_H_
<gnomefreak>  #define NSEXPIRATIONTRACKER_H_
<gnomefreak> 
<gnomefreak>  #include "prerror.h"
<gnomefreak> +
<gnomefreak> the #include line is not in the file itself but the patch
<gnomefreak> the + is on its own line than starts the comment area
<gnomefreak> same with .rej no + next to #include "prerror.h"
<gnomefreak> so i would assume it doesnt get added to file but than why is it in patch
<gnomefreak> ok i added all but the #include "prerror.h"
<asac> gnomefreak: don't add it
<asac> they dropped it intentionally
<gnomefreak> one other question besaides the one do i add the #include line, is if im adding the changes to the file do i really than need the patch?
<asac> and our patch doesn't need that header afaik
<asac> you JUST add changes
<gnomefreak> done
<asac> OK?
<asac> good ... run quilt refresh --diffstat -U8
<asac> and paste the new patch for me to review :)
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/534256
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... let me look at the original one
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> it updated the orig patch
<asac> gnomefreak: i added those defined above the other includes
<asac> but looks worth a try
<asac> just try to build with it
<asac> i looked locally for the old
<gnomefreak> no more quilt commands just clean and build?
<asac> you can even just try
<asac> dpkg-buidpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<asac> otherwise yes
<asac> if you have run quilt refresh then its done
<asac> and patch is updated fine
<asac> maybe you see why quilt is more handy as dpatch for modifying patches :)
* gnomefreak crosses fingers
* gnomefreak thinks dpatch-edit-patch is handy
<asac> yeah but takes ages :)
<gnomefreak> i have gotten used to it sort of for iceape (still have alot to learn with patches
<gnomefreak> i agree it is longer
<asac> gnomefreak: you should take every chance to look thorougly at patches
<asac> and try to match what they do in the file
<asac> then apply, look if it does what you expected
<asac> unapply again
<asac> if you this a few times you will get used to patches pretty fast
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> true i have started looking through them but some patches are 10+ files in one patch it gets a bit confusing
<asac> yes
<asac> start with simple cases
<asac> and work up the food chain
<gnomefreak> that would be easier
<asac> yes ... but the patch you just did is a *really* simple one
<asac> not most simplistic, but really tinay
<asac> tiny
<asac> gnomefreak: actuallyl what you did was a *merge*
<asac> next time try to match the line where you add the new lines more carefully
<asac> you should have put the lines above the includees
<asac> e.g. in our case it might not matter ... but general it can be fatal to move relative position in code of some snippets
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> oh cause from the looks of the file it went under because in the patch after that part is the next set of comments that started with data
<gnomefreak> #** data
<gnomefreak> or something like that
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> if you look at http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/534183
<asac> next time look harder :)
<gnomefreak> than look at patch
* gnomefreak looking right at it
<asac> whats that
<gnomefreak> the file itself
<asac> so your new patch didnt apply or what?
<gnomefreak> after #include .... you have the comment starting with data
<gnomefreak> i think it did
<asac> ah ok
<asac> yes ... but in patch there is #include lines between it
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> if you look at the original patch
<asac> you see?
<asac> it doesn't matter for us i guess, (unless it fails to build now of course) ... but usually this would have been hard to chew :)
<asac> ok ... i feel tough
<asac> want to install ati official drivers
<asac> do you think it works?
<gnomefreak> they suck
<asac> the default feisty driver sucks
<asac> it freezes system when playing 3d games
<asac> like ut2004 quake4
<gnomefreak> both suck if you ask me but people said it was easier to install from ati than our drivers
<asac> want to try if ati one gives me healing
<asac> easier then our?
<asac> our is just a package?
* gnomefreak sticks with nvidia
<asac> lets see what happens
<gnomefreak> easier than our package
<asac> i have the feeling i will kill my system :)
<asac> 51mb download
<gnomefreak> backup :)
<asac> no ... that would be coward like
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> ... and i cannot backup anyway
<asac> its far too much things on this system :)
<gnomefreak> i see your point
<asac> i guess the backup solution would suck $10k
<asac> ok ati fun commences
<gnomefreak> good luck
<asac> i would really like to know what its doing now
<asac> does it oeverwrite my /usr hierarchy files?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: sounds good.
* gnomefreak keeps forgetting to reboot
<gnomefreak> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 05 Jun 19:00: Technical Board | 06 Jun 20:00: Edubuntu | 07 Jun 20:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 12 Jun 15:00: Kernel Team | 13 Jun 12:00: Edubuntu | 14 Jun 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 05 Jun 15:00: Technical Board | 06 Jun 16:00: Edubuntu | 07 Jun 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 12 Jun 11:00: Kernel Team | 13 Jun 08:00: Edubuntu | 14 Jun 12:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<gnomefreak> asac: hjmf Admiral_Chicago how does june 12th 1800UTC sound for meeting?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: works for me
<gnomefreak> maybe 1900 (not sure how long to give -devel for htiers
<gnomefreak> thiers
<Admiral_Chicago> two hours should be enough no
<Admiral_Chicago> three would work as well
<hjmf> gnomefreak: fine for me too
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: if you think jen is ok to go for membership to mozillateam please have him/her add info to meetings wiki (theres now a place for new memberships
<gnomefreak> )
* gnomefreak happy if thats all he/she does since its better to have 2 people on it than 1
<gnomefreak> happy either way not restricting to just cluefiles
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i saw that, i'll have to talk to her at our next discussion
<asac> it doesn't work
<asac> now all direct rendering is gone
<asac> :(
<asac> how did jen contribute? bughelper?
<asac> can we go 1700 UTC or is that too erly?
<gnomefreak> been working with Admiral_Chicago everyday from what ive seen
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: yes, she has been working on clue files.
<gnomefreak> asac: devel meeting than
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak asac actually we do a lot of work in PMs
<asac> y
<Admiral_Chicago> so i brought her up to speed on the project and she has been doing good work
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i think she prefers to do it that way.
<asac> yes ... but she doesn't need to be shy ;)
<asac> showing ignorance is not a problem :)
<gnomefreak> this is bad
<gnomefreak> very very bad
<Admiral_Chicago> well either way, I have quite a few logs of her and I discussing clue files.
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i believe you :-D
<asac> don't need to see any logs
<asac> if you say she has proven constance in contributing then she can go in
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: :) after we finish the firefox one, we are going to add thunderbird, gnash, all of the other ones
<asac> all of the other ones?
<asac> so for 9000 packages?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes.
<asac> i think we need innovation here ;)
* gnomefreak wonders if they sell the camera cords seperate
<Admiral_Chicago> no for all the other Mozilla related packages.
<asac> k
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: actually on the long run most crashers don't need to be detected by clue files
<asac> we have to find a way to track other duplicates
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you have any idea how to do that?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i think they would.
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: to find other duplicates of what?
<gnomefreak> i hope so
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't think i understand, bughelper and clue files seem like a good way to find duplicates of crashes...
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: what kind of cord?
<gnomefreak> the one from caera to USB port
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: yep, I have seen them on sale.
<gnomefreak> goodie
<Admiral_Chicago> like miniUSB to computer USB
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: there will be crash auto dupe detection at some point
<gnomefreak> sort of its more like mini printer port on one end
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, I have seen them at the store. circuit city or radioshack or best buy should carry them
<gnomefreak> ill call target see if they have one cheap little later
* gnomefreak tries to stay away from bestbuy CC and radioshack (they are overpriced and crowded always)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: thats good, but i still don't think i understand. crash will be auto tagged. are you asking about other duplicates (non crashes?)
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am wondering if we can find some scheme on how to find "likely" dupes
<asac> dupes
<asac> e.g. some heuristic
<asac> maybe through some categorization of bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> thats something i'd have to think about
<asac> imo it won't work to find 100% duplicates
<asac> just reduce the set of bugs you actually have to look at in order to judge whether there is a dupe or not
<asac> maybe we should try to take a list of "non" crash bugs and look ;)
<asac> but i guess one has to chew on this
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: what do you think about bug 117260
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117260 in firefox ""Save to Disk" confuses some users" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117260
<asac> yeah
<asac> i can't tell
<asac> do you want to take care for that bug upstream?
<asac> i mean thats something upstream has to decide
<asac> you can look if there is already such a bug
<asac> and if not, tell me
<Admiral_Chicago> if there was a way to handle crashes much more automatically, it will free us up a lot more work with other
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, that was my flow of thinking
<asac> aeh open a new bug and tell me so i can confirm that bug in bugzilla
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yes right
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: QG brought it to my attention
<asac> i already read about that bug
<asac> but couldn't deal with it so far
<asac> is it mt-upstream?
<Admiral_Chicago> it seems like its a UI issue which could be worked out by Fx 3
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<asac> ok set to mt-upstream
<asac> feel free to take it
<Admiral_Chicago> will do
<asac> just look if upstream has a bug, otherwise post it as an enhancement bug and tell me
<asac> then lets see what upstream says
<Admiral_Chicago> QG: this is really a bug that we need to discuss with the Mozilla Foundation, it is there call really.
<asac> i think they will deny it, but maybe they will come up with something
<asac> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> QG: I will look for a bug in their bug tracker, if there is one we will track it, if not i will file it.
<asac> if QG wants to do upstream communication then i am fine as well :)
<asac> just tell me the bug so i can confirm
<asac> which will raise likelyhood that someone will actually look at it
<asac> ... someone who matters
<Admiral_Chicago> yea looking now...
<QG> does '...upstream communication...' mean the same as filing a bug in Mozila's bugtracker?
<asac> yes ... first figuring out for sure that there is no duplicate
<asac> if that is done filing upstream
<asac> and arguing ... trying to find a solution
<asac> in case there is discussion happening
<asac> giving good suggestions can help ... but don't guarantee success
<asac> UI changes usually take ages at firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> QG: upstream really means looking for it at the higher source of the package. be it debian, the actual maintainer of the bug report...
<asac> DG upstream communication also means pinging the bug every few month
<asac> so people might not forget :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: this is seen a bit upstream so you are in luck QG i think
<QG> If a similar bug exists, or we file a new one upstream, then do we close the Ubuntu one in Launchpad?
<asac> no we set it to in progress
<asac> after setting upstream target
<asac> but not before the bug is confirmed
<asac> upsream
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301972 this one?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 301972 in Download Manager ""Save to Disk" option needs to be more clear" [Trivial,New] 
<asac> yeah ... the title looks like it :)
<asac> yeah ... looks like
<asac> mark it ... lets move on
<asac> its confirmed and upstream is chewing on it i guess :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll mark it up..
<QG> yes, I read it and it's the same one. What good luck!
<QG> How do I 'ping' the bug in practice. Is that like posting a new comment every once in a while so that the bug contacts get reminded?
<Admiral_Chicago> QG: exactly
<QG> OK. So I can go ahead and change the status in Launchpad to 'in progress'?
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Admiral_Chicago> well it would be in progress if it is in progress upstream
<Admiral_Chicago> it would be confirmed
<QG> Ahhh, only once it's in progress upstream. I see
<QG> what does the red horizontal line mean in Xchat?
<Admiral_Chicago> no idea...i use irssi
<QG> question: what's the benefit of having 2 open bugs about the same thing; one in Launchpad and another in Mozilla bugtracker. Can't we close the Launchpad one and refer everyone to the Mozilla one. That would make one less redundant bug in Launchpad wouldn't it?
<Admiral_Chicago> QG: not really. there are instances were it is fixed upstream but not in the release which is was filed in.
<QG> hmmm...
<Admiral_Chicago> for example if inkscape releases a version (1.6.5.2) which fixed a bug but I am using Dapper and use 1.6.3.0, i would like to know the bug is fixed upsream
<Admiral_Chicago> upstream*
<Admiral_Chicago> so i would know that i could compile from source and get the bug fixed
<gnomefreak> once fixed upstream we either have to take new upstream package and build or apply patch (normally apply patch unless there are multiple fixes upstream)
<QG> I understand better now. thank you for the clarification
<QG> so to test my understanding, once It is fixed upstream, and I am sure that someone is updating the particular release version to move the fix downstream then I would change the status to 'in progress'?
<QG> in future, how do i add the upstream link to the Launchpad entry so that it shows up like it does for this bug? Do I need to have special rights to do so?
<Admiral_Chicago> QG: look at the side, it'll say affects upstream in launchpad
<QG> got it. thanks
<asac> QG: once the bug is upstream and you are sure that upstream somehow cares fr it  it would be "in progress"
<asac> for us :)
<asac> that is probably mozillateam specific
<asac>  bug 117260
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117260 in firefox ""Save to Disk" confuses some users" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117260
* gnomefreak hates build failures something awful atm. asac if your around ill run it by you but ill be back in ~20-30 minutes
<asac> i am here
<asac> but not for much longer
<asac> almost gone
<QG> this was my BugSquad learning nugget for today. Thanks Admiral_Chicago, asac, gnomefreak et. al. Goodnight and hasta luego
<gnomefreak> nsNSSComponent.cpp: In function void setOCSPOptions(nsIPrefBranch*):
<gnomefreak> nsNSSComponent.cpp:998: error: ocspMode_FailureIsVerificationFailure was not declared in this scope
<gnomefreak> nsNSSComponent.cpp:998: error: CERT_SetOCSPFailureMode was not declared in this scope
<asac> gnomefreak: stop
<gnomefreak> nsNSSComponent.cpp:1001: error: ocspMode_FailureIsNotAVerificationFailure was not declared in this scope
<gnomefreak> nsNSSComponent.cpp:1001: error: CERT_SetOCSPFailureMode was not declared in this scope
<asac> paste with lots of context somewhere
<gnomefreak> asac: for the most part that is the errors
<gnomefreak> how far back?
<asac> when the error starts
* gnomefreak only has a couple of hundred lines
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> its definitly further above then what you posted
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/534617 asac
<asac> hatre
<gnomefreak> looks like has something to do with nss
<asac> yeah
<asac> our system nss is now too old
<gnomefreak> omg
<asac> thje patch you fixed try to workaround this once
<asac> but now it looks it doesn't help, but we need libnss-trunk
<asac> or something
<gnomefreak> we will also need nspr too?
<asac> unfortunatle
<asac> probably
<asac> maybe not now
<asac> but if they change something in nspr, then probably because there is immediate need on firefox-trunk
<gnomefreak> that is gonna mean everything has to be rebuilt around new nss
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> oh good
<asac> that new package would be just for firefox-trunk
<asac> we could try for fun to build epiphany with trunk gecko engine
<asac> :)
<asac> unfortunately they landed this right before alpha5
<asac> i planned to release firefox-preview package based on alpha5
<asac> so we need to fix this first now :)
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> or don't use system nspr
<asac> i will think about it
<gnomefreak> in gutsy we have to no?
<asac> maybe we will go with embedded libnspr/nss first
<asac> and move to system libs when we want another app from trunk
<asac> i think we should just build without system nss and nspr
<asac> gnomefreak: can you try if it builds if you do that in rules?
<asac> would be good to know that there is no other problem :)
<gnomefreak> yep, can try
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> looking for it atm
<gnomefreak> without or pull them out
<gnomefreak> --without-system  i think ill try
<asac> is it enable-system-nss  or with-system-nss?
<gnomefreak> with
<asac> yeah then without is right
<gnomefreak> i used without on both nspr and nss
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> no need to regen tar right?
<asac> why?
<asac> obviously no need :)
<gnomefreak> just making sure
<asac> not needed
<gnomefreak> im not sure what files after editing matter
<asac> in general you never have to regen
<asac> unless you change something at regen code :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> or want new upstream version of course .)
* gnomefreak holds breathe
<asac> yeah for 2 hours :)
<gnomefreak> ill let you know in morning what happens. im goin gto eat dinner
<asac> sure
<asac> bon appetite
<gnomefreak> ty
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-26
<shirish> does anybody know how can I install gnash on icecat?
<asac> hi
<MechtiIde> asac, ping
<asac> MechtiIde: hi
<MechtiIde> hello Alexander
<MechtiIde> do you speak German? asac
<asac> MechtiIde: yeah, but not in this channel :) and these things are good for publ
<asac> ic
<asac> iirc it is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~saivann/ who prepared the last update of sunbird locales
<asac> he regularly pops in this channel
<MechtiIde> My question is how can we integrate the locales in the iceowl-extension in Debian
<asac> yes, i know :-D
<MechtiIde> I saw that in ubuntu there is version 0.7 and in dEbian/sid 0.8
<asac> i think the sunbird-locales package does that
<fta> hi
<asac> did someone upload a broken package to debian
<asac> ?
<fta> asac, http://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird:Road_Map_To_XULRunner
<asac> hi fta
<MechtiIde> My Intension is: many user of OpenOffice.org want something like Outlook
<MechtiIde> And we prefer to use Thunderbird/Lightning
<asac> MechtiIde: prefer over what?
<MechtiIde> asac, the sunbird-locales depends on sunbird (For Debian: iceowl-locales depends on iceowl and doesn't except iceowl-extension
<asac> hmm
<MechtiIde> I think this must be possible also when someone use Debian
<MechtiIde> I don't want that the Debian user must install the upstream to use the whole functionality
<asac> MechtiIde: i agree
<MechtiIde> I try to describe it in english. I know it is very difficult for me to describe such a complex theme
<asac> actually i thought that that was done already
<MechtiIde> if I look on packages.debian.org for iceowl
<MechtiIde> I find the l10n-packages (lenny/sid) for iceowl and not for the iceowl-extension
<asac> MechtiIde: try to ln -s /usr/lib/sunbird/extensions/langpack-de@sunbird.mozilla.org /usr/lib/thunderbird/extensions/
<asac> and add thunderbird with the proper versioning as  a target app to /usr/lib/sunbird/extensions/langpack-de@sunbird.mozilla.org
<MechtiIde> then I must also install iceowl beside iceowl-extension?
<asac>  /install.rdf
<asac> no
<asac> first see if you can use them for iceowl-extension
<asac> if that works we have to fix the packaging
<asac> aka link it properly
<asac> add proper target application
<asac> fix Depends so it doesnt require you to install iceowl
<MechtiIde> If I want to install  iceowl-l10n-de I must also install iceowl
<asac> yeah for now
<asac> try what i said above
<MechtiIde> I'm not a developer, only a user
<asac> then you cannot help ;)
<asac> file a bug
<MechtiIde> I don't understand why you have a "@" in a path
<asac> against iceowl-locales
<asac> and sunbird-locales
<asac> e.g. "please support iceowl-extension"
<asac> saivaan will probably take care
<MechtiIde> ok I will do it
<asac> thanks
<MechtiIde> I saw there is already a Bugreport
<MechtiIde> #436297
<MechtiIde> The other extension I described was enigmail. There it is possible to use the locales from the upstream extension
<MechtiIde> asac
<MechtiIde> I miss my comment from yesterday to this issue
<MechtiIde> The mail you have aswer with the hint to this channel
<asac> MechtiIde: enigmail was discussed with others as well
<asac> most likely we will drop locale packages completely
<asac> and just ship translations in-package
<asac> fta: why did you test the .head patch in hardy? hardy is not affected
<asac> e.g. hunspell is 1.1
<asac> anyway thanks
<MechtiIde> How must I address the comment that it is published under the Number #436297
<MechtiIde> or do you have the mail adress of saivaan then I can send him a copy
<MechtiIde> asac, so what can I do to push it a bit
<asac> MechtiIde: as a user there is not much you can do
<asac> filing bug and prodding the folks regularly is pretty much what you can do
<asac> which you are already doing
<MechtiIde> My comment from yesterday I can't see in the Bug description
<MechtiIde> so what is wrong
<asac> the mail has to go to BUGID@bugs.debian.org
<asac> thats all
<MechtiIde> and what must I do?
<asac> send a mail
<MechtiIde> to??
<asac> include proper subject (e.g. bug title)
<asac> the email address above
<asac>  BUGID@bugs.debian.org
<MechtiIde> that's what I did
<fta_> asac, well, if we can use the .head branch for both a little longer, why not.
<asac> MechtiIde: then maybe you got spam filtered ... no idea
<asac> fta_: no idea. dont feel good about it. most likely it will be applied for 3.0.1 anyway. so its not really diverged
<fta_> here, it doesn't hurt, there's no code change
<asac> ill think about it
<asac> i already uploaded .hardy 122 to hardy-proposed ... so if we resync then for final
<asac> fta_: can you merge .head to .dev?
<asac> please rebump time so we get a clear RELEASE commit on dev
<asac> or release on .dev and merge that commit to .head
<asac> let me know so i can upload xul 1.9 to intrepid :)
<asac> i think everything is blocked on that there atm
<asac> fta_: ah ... and please cherry pick the Breaks: commit from .hardy branch to .head
<asac> fta_: that should be 121
<asac> if you find any other app that needs a respin let me know. miro worked here without respinning
<asac> liferea works too
<asac> darn ... xul 1.9 hardy branch doesnt update on code.launchpad.net
<asac> should be 122 not 120
<asac> fta_: if you need it, cherry pick 121 through bzr+ssh
<asac> i definitly pushed it
<armin76> where's rc1!1!1! :D
<asac> uploaded :)
<fta2> <asac>  uploaded :) <= what ? where ?
<asac> to proposed
<asac> intrepid was technically already uploaded ;)
<asac> fta_: wanna cherry pick the Breaks commit and merge that as RELEASE to .dev ?
<fta2> yep
<asac> let me know
<asac> fta_: you can rename the last changelog as it was never build
<asac> otherwise i have to remember to include the previous one in .changes
<asac> :)
<asac> fta_: according to launchpad folks the commit is also on http ... the website sync is just broken
<asac> cherry pick 122 from .hardy
<asac> jimmy_: cwong1: wake up ;)
<fta2> i know, code.lp was already broken yesterday. but bazaar.lp is ok, even on ssh
<asac> i need to release midbrowser :-P
<asac> yep
<asac> well ... ssh is naturally ok because that accesses the non-mirrored place
<asac> fta_: btw, did you ever come back to the party?
<asac> or did you go home right after dinner?
<fta2> i've been there for a while. we went to dinner and after that we've visited the TV tower with the babies
<asac> fta_: he? you went to dinner right when we arrived, didn't you?
<asac> at least reed did iirc
<fta2> i shoud have said little while, i'm not fond of that kind of places anymore
<fta2> but i understand people like that :)
<fta2> saturday, the weather was great, at last
<asac> fta_: well... the band was cool
<asac> bug #231410
<ubottu> asac: Bug 231410 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/231410 is private
<fta2> asac, xul.head already has Breaks: epiphany-gecko (<< 2.22.1.1-0ubuntu1.8.04.1)
<asac> fta2: yes, but 122 adds more
<asac> just try merge -c 122
<asac> bug 215728
<ubottu> asac: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<fta2> hm, it's already merged.
<fta2> xul.head #263 => 263: Alexander Sack 2008-05-22 * pull 'RELEASE 1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/intrepid' from
<asac> fta2: its merged yes.
<asac> fta2: the idea is that you add a new release
<asac> ubuntu2
<fta2> but i already have thatr
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14769/
<fta2> should I just close ubuntu2 and merge into .dev ?
<fta2> unless you have something to add
<asac> fta2: you dont have the Breaks: ?
<asac> from .hardy
<asac> thats what i asked for
<asac> thats 122 on .hardy branch
<asac> lunch now
<fta2> oh, from *.hardy ! I checked from *.dev
<fta2> bug 233922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233922 in xulrunner-1.9 "[new-upstream] Firefox 3.0 RC1 is available" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233922
<fta2> asac, done. xul dev and head
<fta2> feel free to push xul.dev (124) to intrepid
<asac> yup
<asac> fta2: you dropped the breaks changelog changes?
<asac> wanna readd them in rc1?
<asac>   * 1.9b5 to 1.9rc1 upgrade Breaks: epiphany-gecko (<< 2.22.1.1-0ubuntu1.8.04.1)
<asac>     - update debian/control
<asac> thats the line i added it too on .hardy
<fta2> did i ? i don't think so. epiphany-gecko is in rc1 ubuntu1, yelp and the rest in ubuntu2
<asac> ok
<asac> keep the credits :-P
<asac> jk
<fta2> oh, sorry, i mentioned cherry pick
<fta2> for once i used dch
<asac> yeah ... one can still give credits in cherry pick changelog entries ;)
<asac> i dont mind though
<asac> building
<asac> ok uploaded
<asac> fta2: is bug 209607 reproducible for you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209607 in firefox-3.0 "Open file with external application broken" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209607
<asac> Bug 223357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223357 in firefox-3.0 ""print selection Only" does not work in firefox3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223357
<asac> bug 220504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220504 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox doesn't know what apps to use to open any type of downloaded files (dup-of: 209607)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209607 in firefox-3.0 "Open file with external application broken" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209607
<asac> fta2: do we have the right cairo hardy-proposed?
<armin76> bumb cairo!
<asac> armin76: you obviously have too much time ... wait
<asac> you are using gentoo :-P
<fta2> i've merged cairo 2 weeks ago for intrepid, without the band-aid
<fta2> but i need to work a bit more to fix ftbfs for some arches
<asac> ok
<fta2> why do you want cairo hardy-proposed? 1.6.0 is not good enough ?
<asac> i talked about hardy though
<asac> fta2: we should use the version mozilla ships for final
<asac> otherwise we will see rendering bugs that upstream doesnt see
<asac> at least we should look what bugs were fixed since 1.6.0
<fta2> changes are minimal
<asac> yeah. we should review them to be sure
<asac> bug #215016
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215016 in liferea "Liferea (Hardy) crashes on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215016
<armin76> fails on hppa :P
<fta2> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14717619/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-hppa.xulrunner-1.9_1.9~rc1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta2> armin76, do you have a fix ?
 * armin76 blames asac 
<armin76> nope
<asac> fta2: look at mikes package
<asac> he might have a patch
<asac> though not in a patch system
<armin76> its the same error as always, warnings being treated as errors :)
<asac> but most you can probably diff the appropriate hppa xpcom files
<asac> armin76: yeah right
<asac> but why is that only on hppa? is that 64 bit?
<armin76> because hppa is picky like sparc
<armin76> sparc will fail on the same way
<asac> good
<asac> well if its an alignment issue its good to fail i'd say
<armin76> gimme a patch and i'll test, i have no clue how to fix that :P
<asac>   // The internal storage
<asac>   char mAutoBuf[sizeof(Impl) + (kAutoBufSize - 1) * sizeof(void*)];
<asac> i dont understand why this is calced that way
<armin76> hrm...
<armin76> it could be related that you're using -Os?
<armin76> because i wasn't able to reproduce it, but i'll try again
<fta2> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-rc1-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<armin76> woot, sparc compiled :D
<asac> fta2: does he patch our package?
<asac> fta2: If so we have to ask him to remove his packages immediately. He is certainly not allowed to distribute that with official marks
<fta2> no, he just explains how to add my ppa to sources.list
<asac> thats not good either
<asac> he tells them to add the ~adnarim thing
<fta2> hm, i guess adnarim has nothing to do with that, it seems to me it's there for other purposes (unrelated to the post)
<fta2> yep: https://edge.launchpad.net/~adnarim/+archive
<asac> still he appears to trick the users to use that archive
<fta2> done
<asac> huh?
<asac> whats done?
<armin76> bumbed!
<fta2> i've asked that guy to either hide/blur adnarim or to redo the screenshots
<asac> fta2: he should use ~mozillateam for this release
<asac> otherwise people will ride the lighning
<asac> i posted that in comments too ... but awaits moderation
<armin76> why ppl don't upgrade to gutsy
<armin76> ?
<fta2> oh, ok, i don't mind
<asac> armin76: no idea ... feisty is like fawn
<fta2> armin76, upgrade to gutsy ? you mean downgrade ? or what?
<fta2> asac, are you sure your yelp << 2.22.1-0ubuntu2.8.04.1 is correct ??? intrepid has 2.22.1-0ubuntu2.. you should have used 2.22.1-0ubuntu2~8.04.1
<fta2> hardy-* should always be lower than intrepid
<asac> fta2: no intrepid has ubuntu3 now
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/yelp/2.22.1-0ubuntu3
<asac> last hardy upload was ubuntu2
<asac> 2.8.04.1 is the correct SRU version
<fta2> hm
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/
<fta2> ok
<armin76> fta2: guess i meant upgrade to hardy :P
<sebner> fta: I now also have a testcase :)
<fta> sebner, ok
<sebner> fta: http://-kol.deviantart.com/
<fta> hm, apparently, the dns seems to accept that, while according to RFC 2396, it does not seems to be valid
<sebner> fta: a user found this issue and asked me to ask one of you (seems to occur with every browser on linux but he said it's fixable in the /etc/hosts)
<sebner> fta: but he told me it's working on windows and mac with the broswers
<fta> even with firefox (win and mac) ?
<sebner> fta: he told me, yes. So it seems its not a bug in firefox but an issue with linux
<fta> i can see firefox doing the dns lookup, it's just fine
<sebner> fta: I will ask him what he has done in the /etc/hosts to fix this
<sebner> fta: RC1 is pretty fast. nice job =)
<fta> well, it's mostly upstream work :)
<sebner> fta: sure but the packaging is apparently not that easy ;)
<fta> indeed
<sebner> asac: also congratz to you :)
<fta> i can't find a related bug in bugzilla for this http://-foo
<sebner> fta: as I said. may be a linux issue
<fta> even so, upstream doesn't seem to be aware of it
<fta> sebner, do we have a bug on lp for that ? if not, could you please file one ?
<sebner> fta: I could but I'm not really sure if this is a real bug, maybe it's a security feature on linux. dunno
<fta> i don't think so. try: host -a -- -kol.deviantart.com
<fta> in a shell
<sebner> fta: hmm. then it's the question if this URL is valid
<Jazzva> fta: Remember that assembler assignment I had for school? I had been doing it for the most part of the last week and it's done. Now I did some beautification of code, although it's not so pretty yet. But it's working well :)...
<Jazzva> (now i finished last code checking and preparing the report on it for tomorrow)
<fta> sebner, URI are defined in RFC 2396
<fta> Jazzva, i read your blog :)
<sebner> fta: so?
<Jazzva> fta: You do? Didn't know that :)...
<fta> Jazzva, yes, read your post about that, excellent
<fta> sebner, quick read yesterday, i was convinced it's invalid
<sebner> but?
<Jazzva> fta: Thanks :)... I suppose I'll get maximum points on it. I don't think I missed something. Ok, back to report :)
<fta> sebner, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14888/
<fta> sebner, i've pointed 2 lines
<fta> 34 and 35
<sebner> so it's allowed
<fta> no, it has to start with alpha or alphanum
<fta> and end to
<fta> the "-" is not allowed in 1st or last positions
<sebner> ok
<sebner> then it's not a bug
<fta> I'd say DNS permits it, URI doesn't
<fta> but that's just my interpretation
<sebner> fta: so linux(/etc/hosts) is so strict and windows/mac not?
<Volans> Hi all :)
<fta>  /etc/hosts is used by the resolver, hence it's DNS rules. browser are parsing URIs, then they do a DNS lookup. here, it seems ff is doing the "-foo" lookup and it receives the correct answer, then it displays an error. Have to look at the code
<sebner> fta: but I was told that it occurs on every browser on linux and fixable through /etc/hosts
<fta> i'd be curious to know how. if it's just -foo => foo then http://foo, it only works without virtual hosts
<sebner> fta: I'll tell you tomorrow but this solution seems to be the only one
<fta> ok
<fta> i just don't understand why someone would want a hostname like that but well, why not.
<sebner> fta: dunno ^^ but it's working on windows so maybe people expect it to work also on linux but now is the question if we want that
<fta> hm, annex B doesn't match annex A
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ perl -e '$_ = "http://-kol.deviantart.com/"; m,^(([^:/?#]+):)?(//([^/?#]*))?([^?#]*)(\?([^#]*))?(#(.*))?,; print $4."\n";'
<fta> -kol.deviantart.com
<fta> that RFC is bogus ;)
<sebner> fta: Sry I'm a total n00b in these things. what does this mean?
<fta> the BNF (grammar) wants the hostname part of the URI to both start and end with an alphanum, while the regexp in annex B allows it to contain anything anywhere except '/', '?' and '#'
<fta> most likely the regexp is wrong (ie too simple)
<fta> i'm referring to http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2396.html
<sebner> fta: ah, k. so no bug =)
<fta> asac, what do you think of this ? ^^
<sebner> fta: we should inform microsoft and apple :P
<fta> mozilla bug 355181
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 355181 in Networking "net_IsValidHostName() comment says one thing, code does another" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355181
<sebner> fta: ahhh!! so what does this mean? ^^
<fta> donno yet, reading code
<sebner> fta: I mean the bug report. It's about this issue
<fta> yes, the code is doing something like the regexp above, ie just looking at allowed chars, no particular order
<sebner> fta: how similar is the firefox linux code compared to the firefox windows code?
<fta> that part should be almost identical, if not entirely
<sebner> I still don't understand why it's working on windows then
<fta> seems we end up there: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/docshell/base/nsWebShell.cpp#1179
<sebner> fta: DisplayError. ok. but why not on win?
<fta> i don't know, yet
<fta> it's late, i'll investigate later
<sebner> fta: thanks for your interest =)
<Volans> night :)
<sebner> gn8 folks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-27
<gnomefreak> epiphany needs to be rebuilt on new xulrunner in intrepid
<asac> hi
<asac> fta_: what was the problem sebner referred to yesterday?
<[reed]> asac / fta_: ping
<fta_> asac, try http://-kol.deviantart.com/
<[reed]> so, do you or do you not disable the EULA on Ubuntu?
<fta_> it seems it works for everything but linux browsers
<[reed]> I thought I saw a patch that added the override pref
<fta_> [reed], we did
<[reed]> where's the patch?
<[reed]> I can't find it
<fta_> not a patch, it's in firefox.js
<fta_> debian/firefox.js
<fta_> installed as /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/firefox.js
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> k
<armin76> fta: is it legal to disable the EULA?
<fta> ask asac, we discussed it here
 * armin76 blames asac
<fta> asac, xul rc1 is not installable in hardy because of missing yelp (the break)
<[reed]> armin76: it's not
<asac> fta: did someone let xul into hardy?
<asac> armin76: its legal
<asac> (i am not a lawyer)
<fta> no, proposed or ppa are not installable
<asac> fta: yes, did someone let it into proposed
<asac> ?
<asac> i uploaded yelp to proposed too
<fta> i can't see it
<fta> fta@cube:~ $ apt-cache madison yelp
<fta>       yelp | 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<fta>       yelp | 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<asac> ok so its just ppa
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats why i ask if someone let xul into proposed
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache madison yelp
<fta>       yelp | 2.22.1-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<fta>       yelp | 2.22.1-0ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Sources
<asac> it required approval
<asac> if that happened the guy forgot to approve yelp
<asac> the idea was to let all in today
<fta> ok then.
<asac> ok, nothing is in proposed yet
<asac> fine
<asac> let me check the lang pack
<asac> s
<asac> hopefully they are fine so we can finall whip them trough
<armin76> oh well, the hppa failure said it all: ../../../dist/include/xpcom/nsVoidArray.h: In member function 'void nsAutoVoidArray::ResetToAutoBuffer()':
<armin76> ../../../dist/include/xpcom/nsVoidArray.h:193: error: cast from 'char*' to 'nsVoidArray::Impl*' increases required alignment of target type
<armin76> alignment stuff
<asac> fta: uploaded devhelp and yelp to ppa
<asac> fta: for langpack updates -> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-langpack/ubuntu hardy main
<gnomefreak> yelp xul and ff3 all went through intrepid over weekend i got them yesterday. epiphany is the only broken one atm that i can see
 * gnomefreak waiting on jdongs ack for flash-10 for hardy and gutsy
<gnomefreak> btw ff3 xul RC1 the font shrunk from b5
<gnomefreak> much harder to see now
<asac> gnomefreak: ephy should be updated too
<gnomefreak> asac: it was removed so i will try to install and see
<gnomefreak> asac: nope not yet
<gnomefreak> although this kind of bothers me
<gnomefreak> epiphany-gecko: Depends: xulrunner-1.9 (>= 1.9~b4) but it is not going to be installed
<asac> looking
<asac> ok failed to build
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gcc
<asac> gnomefreak: look at mozillateam ppa
<asac> for hardy
<asac> there the bits should be avail
<asac> ok i think it was a broken build-depend thing
<asac> i retried the build now
<gnomefreak> xul is only thing that failed that is related
<gnomefreak> from what i can see
<gnomefreak> i only see hardy epiphany uploaded to mt ppa
<asac> yes
<asac> intrepid doesnt have it
<gnomefreak> still not building intrepid yet?
<asac> i retried the build now
<gnomefreak> damn
<asac> lets see
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/epiphany-browser/2.22.1.1-0ubuntu2
 * gnomefreak gonna assume its gonna need to be retried in intrepid as well
<asac> i retried in intrepid
<asac> in hardy its all fine in ppa
<gnomefreak> ah i see same issue
<gnomefreak> well atleast hppa is waiting on geps
<gnomefreak> deps
<asac> anyone can confirm that RC1 doesnt have a yellow location bar when visiting https sites
<gnomefreak> it doesnt on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/235135
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<gnomefreak> kiss off bug
<gnomefreak> bot
<asac> hmm
<asac> is that a regression or a ubuntu problem?
<asac> hmm ... ok i think its now the blue border surrounding the favicon
<gnomefreak> yes here it is
<gnomefreak> blue background on favicon (background as in the whole square is blue
<asac> yes
<asac> i think that means "secure"
<asac> bugzilla.freedesktop.org
<gnomefreak> ah ok cool
<gnomefreak> asac: how did you add releases to bug 160895 like you did?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160895 in firefox "upgrade to firefox 2.0.0.9" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160895
<gnomefreak> asac: i can figure it out to save my life
<gnomefreak> ok asac since i found out can you please target bug 235135 for hardy gutsy feisty and dapper please, you have to be on a devel team to do it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree to version 10 beta" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235135
<asac> gnomefreak: nominate for release
<asac> you need to be ubuntu-core-dev or ubuntu-dev to accept/decline that
<asac> so most likeyl you can just nominate, but not approve
<asac> if you need approval on something let me know
<gnomefreak> asac: i need approval for this from backporters i got built for gutay and hardy backports so far and waiting for jdong to let me know if feisty and dapper are ok to backport it to
<asac> approved for hardy-, gutsy-bacports
<asac> not sure about feisty/dapper
<asac> whats the current version in those?
<gnomefreak> 9.0.48 asac
<gnomefreak> for both
<gnomefreak> 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.3 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu11~dapper3
<gnomefreak> nominated both
<gnomefreak> i can always reject them when jdong says shouldnt
<asac> n o
<asac> gnomefreak: if dapper is lower version than hardy
<asac> then we cannot upgrade dapper
<gnomefreak> dapper is going to be lower always until we push it there.
<gnomefreak> hardy has 9.0.124 IIRC
<asac> gnomefreak: i think it was intentionally not updated
<asac> as konqueror doesnt support xembed
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> and flash switched to it in recent releases
<asac> if feisty has 0.48 than -backports is probably not worth it
<gnomefreak> asac: ok decline them and ill work with hardy and gutsy :)
<gnomefreak> than im done i need to find out what backporters need from me and everything is set
<asac> gnomefreak: could you ask jdong if he plans a backport for xul ffox 3?
<gnomefreak> i will when i see him
<fta2> just tried gnash from hardy, it doesn't work at all for anything
<asac> it doesn't?
<gnomefreak> i left a few messages for him.
<asac> fta2: from ~gnash ppa?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnash/+archive
<asac> ?
<fta2> i remember Rob saying it was able to render youtube correctly, i get a black square
<asac> fta2: which package?
<fta2> hardy
<asac> try the one from the PPA
<asac> for me hardy works on a bunch of files
<asac> at least last time i tried
<asac> with the PPA version even full screen works ;)
<sebner> hihi ff team
<fta2> hi
<sebner> fta2: 69.28.181.43    -kol.deviantart.com
<fta2> hm
<sebner> fta2: did you find something out?
<fta2> i'm at work right now, so nope
<sebner> ah kk
<asac> sebner: whats up?
<sebner> asac: a strange issue occurs with linux browsers and with win/mac browsers not ;)
<asac> that is?
<sebner> asac: -kol.deviantart.com is working on windows/mac but not on linux
<sebner> fta2: the "-" is necessary since without it a *other* site is called
<gnomefreak> Firefox can't find the server at -kol.deviantart.com.
<sebner> gnomefreak: yes, but it's working on windows
<sebner> though fta discovered that this isn't valid
<gnomefreak> sebner: with firefox 3?
<sebner> gnomefreak: I suppose with all versions
<asac> sebner: i think i read a bug about that
<gnomefreak> what did you tesst with?
<asac> sebner: iirc its not legal
<gnomefreak> asac: not legal than why would windows work?
<asac> and the linux parser is more precise on what urls are allowed
<asac> because of a bug in windows parser
<gnomefreak> ah that could be why
<asac> but thats all theory as i just remember that argument remotely
<asac> sebner: you have a bug id?
 * gnomefreak figured something should be in front of the ~
<sebner> asac: no, just a friend told me about that and I thought it's a bug
<asac> we definitly have a bug in launchpad
<gnomefreak> does it work if you change the identifier for FF?
<fta2> gnomefreak, it's a - not a ~
<gnomefreak> fta2: ah
<sebner> asac: interestingly the site ist "-kol" and just "kol" is a *other* site ..
<gnomefreak> i c+p'ed it looked like a ~
<fta2> sebner, that's expected.
<sebner> fta2: but why does deviantart allows a site what's not valid
<fta2> good question, i have no idea
<gnomefreak> if you go to site without the - you will see ~kol on top
<sebner> asac: does every broswer parses the URI at his own?
<asac> sebner: bug 121467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121467 in firefox "unable to acces to a specific url with any navigator." [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121467
<asac> not sure if thats the bug ;)
<asac> looks invalid
<asac> hehe
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/121467/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121467 in firefox "unable to acces to a specific url with any navigator." [Low,Invalid]
<asac> thats the comment
<sebner> my friend gave me the argument that though it's invalid it'a a feature and many windows user expect it to work also on linux
<asac> yes its a bug
<sebner> asac: a bug on windows? ^^
<asac> no, a bug in the www :)
<sebner> why?
<asac> people use invalid hostnames?
<asac> anyway, we should see if there is an upstream bug in bugzilla.mozilla.org
<sebner> fta2: posted me one yester let me search
<sebner> asac: maybe https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=355181
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 355181 in Networking "net_IsValidHostName() comment says one thing, code does another" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<gnomefreak> says its fixed
<gnomefreak> if fixed it should be in b5 and/or RC
<asac> sebner: looks right
<asac> connected bug
<sebner> asac: but I still don't understand why it's working on windows. isn't every browser checking the URI on his own?
<asac> sebner: platform specific code
<asac> $ find netwerk/base/ | grep nsURL
<asac> netwerk/base/src/nsURLHelper.h
<asac> netwerk/base/src/nsURLParsers.h
<asac> netwerk/base/src/nsURLHelperWin.cpp
<asac> netwerk/base/src/nsURLParsers.cpp
<asac> netwerk/base/src/nsURLHelper.cpp
<asac> netwerk/base/src/nsURLHelperOS2.cpp
<asac> netwerk/base/src/nsURLHelperOSX.cpp
<asac> netwerk/base/src/nsURLHelperUnix.cpp
<asac> so nsURLHelper is probably an abstract implementation
<asac> and Win overwrites that
<asac> while Unix doesnt
<asac> :)
<sebner> asac: k, and we have no interest in implement that?
<asac> well, upstream will apply that
<asac> err is already fixed
<sebner> asac: that means?
<gnomefreak> as i said if they fixed it it would be seen in b5 rc1 but isnt. bug should be reopened IMHO
<gnomefreak> since they planned a fix
<sebner> I understand
<sebner> but IIRC it wasn't working for me also with b5
<asac> nope
<asac> apparently its in, but still not fixed
<sebner> asac: hm?
<sebner> ah ok
<gnomefreak> sebner: the fix never landed in our builds but should have per bug report
<asac> do you have a URL that has a dash at the end of hostnames?
<asac> e.g. kol-.xyz.net
<asac> ?
<sebner> asac: and every browser on linux have to hack into the code to allow that now?
<gnomefreak> asac: fails as well
<gnomefreak> asac: look at the LP bug it has a couple on there
<gnomefreak> let me find the bug
<gnomefreak> bug 122848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 122848 in firefox "doesnt recognize dash "-" in URL (dup-of: 121467)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121467 in firefox "unable to access URLs (doesnt recognize dash "-" in URL)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121467
<gnomefreak> the summary has 2
<gnomefreak> http://-js-.blogspot.com
<gnomefreak> http://-js-.smugmug.com
<gnomefreak> even if FF did add fix that doesnt fix all the browsers
<sebner> gnomefreak: I see
<gnomefreak> so could there be a bigger underlining issue
<sebner> but we shouldn support unvalid things :\
<gnomefreak> the way "linux" handles them?
<gnomefreak> that could be one reason why we dont see a fix
<gnomefreak> cant be too invalid since upstream did patch FF
<asac> ok lunch
<sebner> asac: hf
<sebner> gnomefreak: but it's nevertheless not valid.  http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2396.html
 * gnomefreak gone for a bit too i have to shut this POS down. people on hardy/gutsy please test flash 10 in my PPA please so i have something to give backporters if needed
<gnomefreak> sebner: that is true
<sebner> gnomefreak: sry. i have intrepid :P
<gnomefreak> i already know it works in intrepid :)
<gnomefreak> maybe ill test harder on hardy later
<gnomefreak> i have things to get done for now
<armin76> asac: fta: i've tried building debian's xulrunner, they don't use Werror, you guys do
<armin76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15094/
<armin76> although i don't know where the Werror comes from, since i've used the same configure parameters for both
<asac> armin76: i know
<asac> that debian dropped the flag
<armin76> asac: fix then :P i'll test
<fta2> i prefer to keep it, especially for alignments.. otherwise, we could create a situation like openssl
<asac> i dont see why we want to ignore alignment issues, true.
<asac> lets fix it for real or come up why its not a problem in this case
<asac> we could then special case that particular file
<asac> or something
<fta> hm, after a reboot under hardy, my ~/.Xauthority is owned by root, and unreadable
<fta> waa, and after i fixed it, xauth is still not able to lock it
<fta> -proposed is broken :P
<asac> fta: tell bryce if there was a xorg update
<sebner> fta: *lol*. hmm I shouldn't reboot my intrepid xD
<armin76> fail *g*
<fta> hm, so we'll have ff3 RC2..
<sebner> fta: hmm?
<fta> mozilla decided to create a RC2
<sebner> fta: when?
<fta> I guess once those are ready: http://tinyurl.com/57uue2
<sebner> fta: k, thanks =)
<fta> The proposed, estimated RC2 schedule is as follows:
<fta>    Code Freeze: Wed, May 28, noon PDT
<fta>    Start Builds: Thu, May 29, early am PDT
<fta>    Start QA: Thu, May 29, noon PDT (as builds become available)
<fta>    QA Complete: Thu, June 5
<fta> mozilla bug 405669
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 405669 in www.mozilla.com "Linux system requirements need updating" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405669
<sebner> fta: I see :)
<sebner> dholbert: are you the half-cousin of dholbach? ^^
<fta> lol
<dholbert> sebner: Haha, no
<dholbert> sebner: Though, Jono Bacon asked me a similar question when I met him at LugRadioLive USA
<sebner> ha!
<sebner> ^^
<asac> debian bug 480796
<ubottu> Debian bug 480796 in kazehakase "Don't build depend on libxul-dev" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/480796
<asac> patch attached
<fta> hm, seamonkey 2 wants 1.9.1.x,
<fta> they'll have to move to hg too
<fta> i wonder what it means for mozilla-central
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-28
<fta> http://lwb.lawnet.com.sg/legal/lgl/rss/legalnews/57100.html
<asac> hi
<asac> jimmy_: cwong1: what is the merge path: mergerc1 -> master -> [hardy, gaston] or ... master -> hardy -> gaston
<gnomefreak> asac: are you able to push to backports? and do you have a bug for backporting FF3RC1?
<asac> gnomefreak: did jdong say anything about his plans to backport those?
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent heard from him but ill do xul and ff if someone can push
<asac> afaik he has the sufficient privileges to do that
<asac> gnomefreak: its not a simple task
<asac> at best synch up with jdong ask most tweaks we needed on last backports should be valid too
<gnomefreak> well if i cant find him ill ping crimsun afaik he can still push to backports
<asac> gnomefreak: i can push, but you have to do it properly :)
<asac> for that its easiest to talk to jdong
<asac> crimsun doesnt know about these specificfs
<gnomefreak> asac: properly as in? example i have flash 10 done for hardy and gutsy in my PPA already
<gnomefreak> he should hes been pushing to backports for a while
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. for flash 10 you should talk to crimsun maybe we want to push the fixes that came with it in intrepid to backports too
<asac> but for ffox and xul go jdong ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i meant ffox+xul specifics; not backports specifics
<gnomefreak> asac: ok ill ping him again as soon as im done with email and see how he wants to handle ff and xul
<asac> good ;)
<gnomefreak> we really shouldnt need to backport them since they are security updates for most part.
<asac> well, backports is better
<asac> security doesnt really have a testing stage
<gnomefreak> no? i thuoght proposed was testing stage?
<asac> ah well
<asac> sorry, my confusion
<asac> gutsy was not really supported and -backports worked quite well
<asac> we could however consider to sync through -proposed when ffox 3 is final
<asac> lets keep that on the radar
<gnomefreak> backports is fine but security has a better testing period AFAIK
<asac> gnomefreak: s/security/-proposed -updates/
<asac> security has no testing period at all
<asac> its just rolled out
<gnomefreak> oh thats right
<gnomefreak> proposed does go to updates
<gnomefreak> thought it was other way around
<gnomefreak> but that sounds right now
<[reed]> by the time asac gets rc1 out to users, rc2 will be out
<[reed]> :P
<gnomefreak> asac: im reading something and wondering if we shouldnt wait for RC2 for gutsy backports, by the looks of it its looking like builds start on tomorrow
<asac> [reed]: bah!
<gnomefreak> and QA tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: doing the RC1 work wont hurt the RC2 work
<gnomefreak> asac: by the tim RC1 gets into backports rc2 will be ready to spin
<gnomefreak> from what i can tell by this email
<gnomefreak> he proposed, estimated RC2 schedule is as follows: Code Freeze: Wed, May 28, noon PDT Start Builds: Thu, May 29, early am PDT Start QA: Thu, May 29, noon PDT (as builds become available) QA Complete: Thu, June 5
<gnomefreak> final push for RC2 is next week
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah, jdong can also work on RC2 directly. no need to wait for the release
<asac> should be tagged by tomorrow - when builds start
<gnomefreak> asac: ok but hes been a pain to get intouch with the past week or so
<asac> gnomefreak: let me know when you see him active
<asac> i can prod him directly
<gnomefreak> crimsun: anything you need for my Flash10 push for hardy and gutsy backports? i have them built on my PPA waiting approval im going through email atm so im not sure if anyone commented on the bug yet but if you can let me know what you need me to do, i know target needs to be changed from hardy to hardy-backports and a bug # added to changelog everything is there i just need to fill in bug # to close it.
<gnomefreak> asac: i will
<gnomefreak> :( they are not changing the logo for FF3 anymore
<asac> why would they?
<gnomefreak> there were plans to
<gnomefreak> On 27-May-08, at 4:37 PM, Omega X wrote:
<gnomefreak> > >
<gnomefreak> > > Some time ago Alex Faaborg reported that HicksDesign was working on an
<gnomefreak> > > updated Firefox logo for the 3.0 release. However, other than a small
<gnomefreak> > > teaser some time ago, there is zero information on what happened to
<gnomefreak> > > it.
<gnomefreak> > >
<gnomefreak> > > Was this project abandoned?
<gnomefreak> For this release, yes.
<gnomefreak> cheers,
<gnomefreak> mike
<[reed]> yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: how far are you on Hardys RC1?
<gnomefreak> [reed]: why was it abandoned?
<asac> gnomefreak: all uploaded
<[reed]> not abandoned
<asac> waiting for langpacks to arrive
<[reed]> just postponed
<gnomefreak> asac: ok cool
<[reed]> until some future release
<gnomefreak> [reed]: ah ok thanks
<[reed]> the rough drafts look pretty awesome
<[reed]> :)
<asac> i hope that they will enter proposed today
<[reed]> asac: can you read up on mozilla bug 424626 and see if you can help any?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 424626 in OS Integration "(linux) Firefox is put into offline mode on startup when user is using PPP and has networkmanager installed" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424626
<gnomefreak> not that again :(
<asac> [reed]: commented ... still have to wade through the complete report ;)
<[reed]> thanks
<gnomefreak> why are we rejecting confirmed and in progress bugs?
<asac> gnomefreak: depends on what the bug is
<gnomefreak> its hes only waiting ~30 days before rejecting bugs
<gnomefreak> i thought that is why incomplete has a 60 day time
<gnomefreak> they are old bugs but would be nice to find out the result. one we sent bug/patch upstream and never heard back freedy never gave link to bug maybe just an email
<gnomefreak> and this one you marked mt-eval in 02/2007 disable pango better preformance
<gnomefreak> bug 64844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 64844 in firefox "Firefox starts very slowly" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/64844
<gnomefreak> bug 64844
<gnomefreak> asac: also any chance of geting network manager to not use verbose when shutting down?
<gnomefreak> that is strage :(
<gnomefreak> if you type /win you get info that ive never seen before
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gnomefreak> asac: im thinking sometime this week im gonna work on states and tags page. tags: get rid of unused tags  states: example confirm if you think the bug needs to be confirmed please tag bug as mt-confirm than one of the mozilla team members will move it to confirmed or ask for more info before we move to confirm. that will get rid of confusion on how bugs prgress to confirm since people are confused by the wiki and instead of taggi
<gnomefreak> but today im gonna be a bit on the busy side with drs. and shit
<asac> gnomefreak: lets talk about that page first
<asac> i want to improve the procedure for forwarding bugs upstream in particular
<gnomefreak> asac: ok thats fine but sooner the better since both pages are outdated and pointing people there isnt helping much. i was looking at sending an email out for a meeting on a few things one being those pages, but pretty much a status meeting
<gnomefreak> maybe ill send out email by friday asking for dates and times that people are free other than june 11 24 and 25
<gnomefreak> but i have to see when im out of meetings so a round about date can be given so we have starting point
<asac> gnomefreak: better just ask the most important folks here in channel, then send out a meeting date without asking for input
<asac> seems more reasonable to do it that way
<asac> we are unlikely to get everything right
<gnomefreak> asac: true
<gnomefreak> when i get home from drs. today ill ask and start there. bug since i may be back a bit on later side maybe wait till tomorrow.
<gnomefreak> asac: would like to concider moving from mt-eval > mt-upstream asap and than we can look upstream for bug or report as needed. but we can get into more detail in meeting on how to handle all that.
<asac> there was some UDS discussion on this. ill come up with a separate document just for how to better organize upstream bug coordination
<asac> we want the QA team to get involved in the long run, so we have to tailor our workflows in that direction
<gnomefreak> ok sounds good
<gnomefreak> asac: people are asking about triaging bug 163481 in #ubuntu-bugs, since your the main n-m dev i relaied to you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163481 in network-manager "Gutsy: USB devices stop working" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163481
<gnomefreak> ok time to get ready to leave. ill see you later
<asac> cu
<armin76> bye asac *g*
<armin76> i'll check if rc1 still gives sigbus on sparc
<asac> i am here
<armin76> lies!
<armin76> i'll file a bug for the hppa thing as well
<asac> armin76: do you get a sigbus on sparc on hardy?
<armin76> i don't remember
<armin76> i'll try
<armin76> Setting up firefox-3.0 (3.0~b3~cvs20080101t1000+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) ... <- thats what hardy has
<armin76> asac: yeah, it does
<armin76> it doesn't even start
<armin76> i'll try with intrepid
<asac> re
<armin76> bah
<armin76> i hit bug 234345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234345 in findutils "xargs: xargs.c:443: main: Assertion `bc_ctl.arg_max <= (131072-2048)' failed." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234345
<armin76> asac: fixor
<asac> armin76: you need to update your system
<armin76> thats what i am doing :P
<armin76> lets see if i'm able to do the chroot from intrepid
<asac> jt1: there is a bunch of imports waiting for review in https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/midbrowser/+imports
<asac> for now i need to use the product as it will take a while before we can enable midbrowser translations in langpack-o-matic
<jtv> asac: OK, going to look...
<asac> jtv: interestingly the other all imported and got auto approved
<jtv> asac: since this is an original product, that's fine.
<asac> maybe because we approved them once
<asac> good
<jtv> asac: turns out that auto-approval doesn't kick in if (1) you upload for a specific template, and (2) the auto-approver doesn't recognize the filename as a language code.
<asac> hmm
<asac> i uploaded all you see there throgh the same form
<asac> so (1) isnt the case here
<jtv> asac: with names like zh-CN (note dash instead of underscore!) it's conservative and assumes it may not be a language code.
<asac> not sure why (2) would be a problem ... most likely because of region code
<asac> yes.
<jtv> asac: it's the combination that matters.
<asac> ok the pattern matches here
<jtv> asac: the region code isn't the problem—the dash is!
<asac> hmm ... but importing works ;)
<asac> ah
<jtv> asac: I'm planning to fix this.  It's a very small tweak to the auto-approval code.
<asac> ok so i can rename it on next upload?
<asac> can you approve for now or is that a problem?
<jtv> asac: you can always do that, and then approval should be automatic.  I'll approve these right now though.
<asac> great
<asac> as long as the import at least figures the proper locale it should be fine
<jtv> asac: the fix should even deal with the "es-ES" case (which is really an incorrect language code from our point of view)
<asac> kk
<jtv> asac: approvals are all done.
<asac> great. thanks
<armin76> asac: same on intrepid
<armin76> oh...
<armin76> asac: fta: remember the hppa failure? sparc had the same issue, mozilla bug 417345
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 417345 in XPCOM "build broken on sparc" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417345
<asac_> 17:37 < asac> jtv: is there a chance that the ui  https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/midbrowser/trunk/+pots/midbrowser isnt  up-to-date?
<asac_> 17:38 < asac> though imported there are a bunch of strings that should be there in theory
<asac_> 17:38 < asac> oh wait ... those make actually sense
<asac_> 17:39 < asac> nevermind
<armin76> [reed]: ^ should i open a new bug or reopen that one?
<asac_> armin76: does a similar fix work?
<armin76> let me try
<armin76> but it should
<armin76> unfortunately the only thing mozilla is going to do is ignore those reports, not fix the alignment thing :/
<asac> armin76: why?
<asac> armin76: if you have a fix, open a new bug, reference the sparc bug as a blocker for that
<asac> and let me know.
<asac> maybe open an ubuntu bug so we can properly track it here too ;)
<armin76> because thats what mozilla did for sparc and ia64 :)
<armin76> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=309157
<asac> armin76: so sparc is broken now?
<asac> or do you just disagree that removing those warnings was a good thing?
<armin76> asac: no, sparc was broken because it was spewing those warnings about alignment stuff
<armin76> so it didn't build, like hppa doesn't now
<armin76> and considering that sparc and hppa segfault with bad alignments...
<armin76> but again, mozilla doesn't care, as per comments on bug 411292
<armin76> mozilla bug 411292
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 411292 in Networking: Cookies "Build failure in cookies on ia64" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411292
<[reed]> armin76: file a bug
<armin76> [reed]: i did already, mozilla bug 436133 :)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 436133 in Networking: Cookies "Cookies build failure on hppa" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436133
<[reed]> k
<[reed]> looks good
<[reed]> ted will get to it
<armin76> :)
 * asac off doing NM stuff
<gnomefreak> mozilla 402240
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 402240 in General "[RTL] Need a better way to control the statusbar direction" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402240
<gnomefreak> hes not here?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: you here?
<Jazzva> present...
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: the firegpg is in bzr if you want to peek and find out why its not installing. When you have time
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i left you a note on the bug report that was reported on it not working with mac-intel
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ok, I'll take a look in 10-20 minutes. BTW, I closed that bug report, because it seemed like it's not related to the package, since it's still not in the archives.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: thats fine
<gnomefreak> i also left a note i remember reading that it didnt support mac but not sure if they meant intel or pre intel
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.0 hardy
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1001 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: before i forget here is bzr link https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu  it has upstream and ubuntu mixed in i have a separate upstream as well
<Jazzva> I found it ;)... branching
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> holy shit thats alot of deps
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Seems that upstream version is 0.4.9, in debian/changelog you're using 0.1 for base version. I think we should go with the current upstream, and just add -0ubuntu1. Also, you're missing a right bracket in LP: #bugnumber, and there's one typo.
<gnomefreak> did i?
<Jazzva> yep
<gnomefreak> i didnt mean to :(
 * gnomefreak not sure wher ei got .1 form
<gnomefreak> from
<gnomefreak> but that wont make it fail to install :)
<Jazzva> It's no problem...
<Jazzva> right, I'm looking at the rest now
<gnomefreak> its easy enough for me to fix for the build. I dont remember seeing a perminstall postinstall dirs inside debian
<Jazzva> For debian/control, I think we're trying to keep the lines at 80 char max. It's not an error, though...
<Jazzva> and the same for debian/changelog...
<gnomefreak> if its over 80 i didnt add anything so the template needs to be fixed (for control)
<Jazzva> It's in the description...
<Jazzva> Just break the lines :)...
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i have to be stupid as shit tonight. WTH is the "bottom boarder"?
<Jazzva> Maybe "bottom border"?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: bug 205076
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205076 in firefox-3.0 "Widges in search bar in Firefox 3 are not properly painted" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205076
<gnomefreak> that bottom boarder. if you see what they mean please explain
<gnomefreak> when the hell did gmail start using imap :(
<gnomefreak> be back in a bit i need to eat dinner.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-29
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok im heading to bed let me know what you find out if anything, i was building on intrepid so maybe that is why?
<gnomefreak> i think i was
<gnomefreak> good night
<Jazzva> hmm, i'm trying on intrepid too. it reports 1 new addon is installed, but it doesn't show up. I'll look into it more
<Jazzva> Good night, gnomefreak
<asac> hi.
<armin76> asac: mozilla bug 436133 :)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 436133 in Networking: Cookies "Cookies build failure on hppa" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436133
<asac> armin76: so its ok to not complain about base aligned casts?
<asac> s/base/bad/
<armin76> asac: i have no clue
<armin76> asac: with the patch i did? yeah, it compiles
<asac> armin76: and starts?
<armin76> asac: yeah
<jeroen-> asac: I see that only xulrunner RC1 packages are in hardy-proposed, but not firefox RC1 packages. Will that not give problems; mixing b5 and rc1? For me it doiesnt matter because I have the rc1 packages from launchpad installed.
<asac> jeroen-: upgrading should not be possible before both arrived
<asac> if you can upgrade using update-manager or apt-get upgrade let me know
<asac> dist-upgrade might remove your firefox packages though :/
<jeroen-> asac: ah ok, thats why it was updating for me, because I have the rc1-packages from launchpad.
<asac> jeroen-: the packages were just uploaded. will take another two hours or so until all is build
<jeroen-> ok :-)
<asac> jeroen-: yes, that should work
<jeroen-> great
<armin76> feature!
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ => please subscribe to help out | firefox 3 rc1 in intrepid and hardy-proposed | firefox 3 blockers left: http://tinyurl.com/5cdqvp
<jetsaredim> asac: what's the story with the firefox packages?
<asac> jetsaredim: which packages?
<asac> RC1?
<jetsaredim> got a list of upgrades this morning for hardy and its set to remove firefox
<asac> jetsaredim: where do you see that?
<asac> jetsaredim: what are you running?
<asac> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jetsaredim> just using the tray tool
<jetsaredim> for kubuntu
<jetsaredim> but yea - that's probably what its running
<asac> update-manager shouldnt propose removal of packages, instead hide them as partial upgrades
<asac> if kubuntu behaves differently then thats a problem
<jetsaredim> i think its related to xulrunner update
<asac> jetsaredim: well ... the _all package is not yet there as amd64 has finished to build i guess
<asac> thus the firefox meta package is not yet available and a dist-upgrade might try to resolve this by removing firefox package
<jetsaredim> fun
<jetsaredim> ok
<asac> but that shouldnt happen using the GUI tools nor the apt-get upgrade
<asac> please dont remove, but wait another hour or so
<asac> keep me updated if that goes away
 * asac short break
<jeroen-> is there a way I can find out what the difference are between the build  oof Fx3rc2 in ppa.launchpad and the one in the hardy-proposed repo?
<jeroen-> just out of curiousity
<jeroen-> Fx3rc2=Fx3rc1
<asac> jeroen-: you need to inspect the upstream changes
<jeroen-> asac: ok, and where do I do that?
<asac> jeroen-: packaging changes should be rare, but documented in debian/changelog
<asac> jeroen-: bonsai.mozilla.org?
<jeroen-> ok
<asac> there you can see what was checked in
<jeroen-> great
<asac> or diff the two orig.tar.gz balls
<asac> maybe you can find RC1 changes upstream somewhere
<asac> to get a prepared list of changes
<asac> not sure though if that was drafted yet
<asac> err, RC2 i mean
<jeroen-> rc@?
<jeroen-> rc2?
<jeroen-> well there be a rc?
<jeroen-> another rc
<asac> yes
<asac> rc2
<jeroen-> ok
<asac> next week
<armin76> fta: apply my patch!
<fta> ...
<armin76> fta: noes?
<fta> lack of context
<armin76> mozilla bug 436133
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 436133 in Networking: Cookies "Cookies build failure on hppa" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436133
<jimmy_> asac: ping
<asac> jimmy_: hi
<asac> currently chatting in #ubuntu-mobile
<asac> jimmy_: what about?
<asac> jimmy_: ill drop out for a few hours (i think 2-3) ... lets chat then. If my ssh keys are in already let me know, so i can update the packaging branches
<jimmy_> asac: i'll ping the admin again
<asac> thanks
<asac> sorry, for the hurry, but i want the midbrowser bits go up to proposed asap. all other bits are already pushed there and wait for final ack before the whole ball gets rolled to -updates (aka the world masses)
<asac> all this will hopefully become unnecessary once xulrunner 1.9 is final :/
<asac> no more breakage during merges (well in theory), speak: paradise :)
<jimmy_> asac: ok, i'll ping you later on the XDC directory stuff when you are back, I can't get it working :(
<asac> jimmy_: yes. feel free to write the problem in the meantime ... ill read the backlog
 * asac now out
<jimmy_> asac:           var dirSvc = Components.classes["@mozilla.org/file/directory_service;1"]
<jimmy_>                                  .getService(Components.interfaces.nsIProperties);
<jimmy_>           var profileDir = null;
<jimmy_>           try {
<jimmy_>             profileDir = dirSvc.get("ProfD", Components.interfaces.nsIFile);
<jimmy_>           } catch (e) { }
<jimmy_> asac: i used the above code and I can get the profile directory without problems
<jimmy_> but I couldn't get any of the XDC directories, what string literals should I put in?
<asac> jimmy_: but didnt the same code work in the javascript case?
<asac> jimmy_: what is needed to claim "xulrunner-1.9 support" ?
<asac> available in hardy, hardy-updates, hardy-security or mobile PPA?
<asac> jimmy_: point is xulrunner-1.9 RC1 is in hardy-proposed which your builds might not catch
<asac> jimmy_: but without midbrowser in hardy-proposed it will not rolled to -updates
<asac> so its a chicken egg thing
<asac> jimmy_: once my keys are in I can merge to master, hardy then bake release and upload to -proposed
<asac> i see no other way of doing this.
<asac> jimmy_: we might face similar situations in future, so either you have to accept a few days breakage of hardy/master branch or we have to figure out how we can bring the -proposed packages to your build
<asac> cwong1: ^^^ maybe intersting for you to read as well
<asac> jimmy_: run xdg-user-dir VIDEOS on the system and see what it prints
<asac> does it give you the right directory?
<asac> ok nickserv fixed :-D
<asac> rebooting my irssi server
<asac> lets press thumbs that this old thing comes up again :)
<gnomefreak> only reason it wouldnt is if your running intrepid and didnt respin it with new perl
 * gnomefreak not really here working on an unbrella diagram
<armin76> asac is having fun :D
<asac_> james_w: is there a spec draft for distributed development in wiki yet?
<asac_> james_w: maybe i can add the notes i have from our discussion to a scratchboard section so you can consider those thoughts while drafting?
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/ImporterSpecification
<james_w> yes, please do.
<asac_> james_w: to what extend does this cover the topics we talked about like "coupling of ubuntu releases with upstream revisions/branches"?
<asac_> james_w: what is a "revision spec" ?
<asac_> tag?
<asac_> bzr diff -r package:0.3.2-1..package:0.3.2-1
<asac_> ?
<james_w> that's more advanced than this spec, but if you stick your thoughts in there I will make sure they are taken account of, and will move them to appropriate specs when they come along.
<asac_> ok
<james_w> a revisionspec is anything you can pass to the -r option, e.g. tag: revid: date: etc.
<james_w> "bzr help revisionspec" lists them all
<asac_> and in our case its just a tag with syntax?
<asac_> or is that something more generic that wades through commits and picks the topmost commit with that changelog version
<james_w> yeah, it will resolve to a revision via a tag.
<james_w> no, that would be a lot slower, so if we can use tags we should, a tag is just a dictionary lookup.
<asac_> james_w: ok but the tag could be set automatically during ubzr commit ;)
<asac_> or maybe ubzr release
<asac_> :)
<james_w> yep, that's the idea
<asac_> james_w: ok, from what i see there is not much specified about importing upstream branches
<asac_> well not really upstream, but rather orig.tar.gz
<asac_> branches if you want to track debian for instance
<james_w> nope, Debian is the next stage, with upstreams some time after that.
<asac_> james_w: but arent orig.tar.gz relevant independent from debian/upstream/ubuntu ?
<asac_> or are we going native by default for now?
<james_w> but for the extension stuff, which I imagine won't be in Debian for the most part, we could have something that does the upstream imports using these branches.
<james_w> oh yeah, I see what you mean, I've ignored that, I should add it in, thanks.
<asac_> james_w: yes, i think managing the orig.tar.gz + package branch is the most interesting part of that spec.
<james_w> there are branches for the .orig.tar.gz imports (though they may not be accessible directly, but you can easily extract them from the packaging branch)
<asac_> james_w: extract them from the packaging branch?
<asac_> how?
<james_w> there will be a command to extract the branch, add the new version, and then merge it in
<james_w> you can extract them with "bzr branch", you just need to know the revision to grab
<asac_> err, how can i get the pristine upstream branch out of a ubuntu branch?
<james_w> there will probably be some sort of "upstream:" revisionspec so you could do "bzr branch -r upstream:1.2" to get it.
<asac> james_w: you say i can extract the upstream source merged into the https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firebug.ubuntu at revision 19 without looking at .upstream ?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jetsaredim/firefox-extensions/firebug.upstream
<asac> i think thats the upstream branch
<asac> how can i get it from the .ubuntu branch?
<asac> james_w: wow. thats pleasent
<asac> it really worked like bzr branch -r 1.1.2 firebug.ubuntu test.1234
<james_w> yup
<james_w> we just have to be careful to make it clear that the .upstream branches should not be committed to except for upstream releases/snapshots.
<asac> james_w: ok, but in case the auto merge fails we wont have a chance to merge manually if we dont have the upstream branch on the net.
<asac> james_w: yes, thats for sure
<james_w> I don't want to make them too visible, and I want to handle them automatically, but I can certainly see the value in being able to access them
<asac> james_w: but we should be able to read the "auto-imported" branches
<asac> james_w: why hide them?
<asac> if they are in a read-only area that should be fine imo
<james_w> ah yeah, for auto merge you will need to make them public, that's true.
<asac> james_w: s/auto/manual/ => i agree
<asac> ok sounds promissing
<james_w> they can't be read-only as you need to write to them for new upstream releases, but things like fixing bugs directly in the upstream branch is wrong.
<asac> if we can do upstream branch maintenance outside the auto thing that would be even better ... e.g. we could do our own ~extension-upstream team that receives only auto updated .xpi's
<james_w> oh yes, sorry, for manual merges if the auto merge fails.
<asac> james_w: right. i thought that we get auto import of new origs right from the beginning
<james_w> oh no, that requires too much of launchpad currently.
<james_w> we could perhaps scripts something on the side using watch files
<asac> james_w: ok, but can we provide hooks that the distro team can maintain on their own to pull in from different sources, using different code?
<james_w> and I'd like to get it working for your .xpis which will be a good prototype.
<asac> yes, something like watches ... but maybe more flexible
<james_w> I'm not sure what you mean by hooks.
<asac> awesome
<asac> james_w: i think its what you propose: the ability to deploy new scripts
<asac> easily
<asac> at best inside the package (like watch files)
<asac> so we dont need to request launchpad changes for each and every new upstream source
<asac> no idea if thats possible by policy though
<james_w> ah, what I meant by launchpad changes is that they want to have links to every upstream project, and a way to watch for new releases of that project.
<james_w> in the long term we would hook in to that for notification.
<asac> james_w: so is there anything we can start to do without having the auto-build in launchpad feature?
<james_w> we can certainly do our own thing in the mean time.
<james_w> I can see that the auto-build would be great for your large scale maintenance, in the mean time we can set up all the infrastructure and write some commands that act like it would be autobuilt, but instead dput to the archive.
<asac> james_w: yes, thats what i mean
<james_w> that's basically what's going to happen across the distro until the auto-build is available.
<james_w> we will want to have a command that does it all, so when it's all available we just switch the dput part off.
<asac> ack
<asac> well ... maybe soyuz wants to run dput locally even ;)
<asac> who knows
<james_w> heh, yeah, but that's their problem.
<james_w> one thing that we haven't solved yet (well, not that I've heard) is the trust thing
<james_w> if a build is triggered by a push then it is just relying on ssh keys, rather than gpg keys.
<asac> james_w: in our largescale thing design we require some kind of authoritive seed that enables extension auto import
<asac> james_w: i guess we probably need somethign similar for the distro wide thing too
<asac> e.g. some config branch where only archive-admins can commit to
<james_w> you mean the list of extensions you want to package?
<asac> james_w: yes, the extensions that were approved to get auto orig syncs and merge attempts ;)
<asac> and in the meantime an authoritive list about what can be uploaded from where
<james_w> ah, ok, we can probably just use a text file stored in bzr on launchpad that it pulls before working.
<asac> james_w: i think we have two stages of approval here: 1st. upstream source import -> review license and general quality
<asac> 2nd. packaging review before letting the initial package in
<asac> 3rd. binary review, but that is properly served by the current binary NEW review process imo
<james_w> yup, I think we can make that work.
<asac> so three stages, out of which the first two ones need a new bzr driven model
<asac> james_w: one step back. if i tag a release on a .upstream branch ... merge that into the .ubuntu branch, can i then get the upstream branch from .ubuntu branch by using that tag?
<james_w> yep
<james_w> "bzr branch -r tag:whatever . ../upstream"
<asac> james_w: decent
<jimmy_> asac: back from lunch
<asac> jimmy_: ok
<asac> go ahead
<jimmy_> asac: i sent the admin another email already, but seem like he might be out on vacation or something
<asac> jimmy_: unfortunate
<asac> jimmy_: so whats the problem with XDG :) ?
<jimmy_> asac: Carl doesn't want me to check anything major in the master branch while he's gone, :(  so I think it would be better for him to come back to do the upgrade to rc1, i think it would be fine to do the hardy branch tho
<asac> jimmy_: when will he come back?
<jimmy_> monday
<jimmy_> he said he'll check his email tho and can respond if neccessary
<jimmy_> because he's not really out of town
<jimmy_> but he haven't responded yet
<asac> ok lets hope he responds
<jimmy_> asac: so with the XDG stuff, I thought that you said the XDG logic is already integrated in firefox, so that i can look up the XDG directories, i tried xdg-user-dir VIDEO, and it just prints my home directory, so how do you really enable XDG in firefox?
<asac> jimmy_: try xdg-user-dir MUSIC
<asac> if that works, it should work in general
<jimmy_> asac: ok, MUSIC works
<asac> jimmy_: could you show me the code you actually used?
<asac> you only posted the ProfD code
<jimmy_> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15638/
<jimmy_> am i not using the right string literals? something other than XDG_MUSIC_DIR?
<asac> jimmy_: the macros are wrong
<fta> asac, [reed], https://cube.sofaraway.org/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=26
<asac> jimmy_: to get the proper ones do a grep XDG_ xpcom/io/nsDirectoryServiceDefs.h
<asac> fta: yeah ... are all pics from you?
<fta> asac, yes, except the 2 group pics
<asac> yeah
<asac> cool
<asac> jimmy_: ok, think thats going to work
<asac> great
<asac> :)
<jimmy_> asac: ok, let me try those
<asac> jimmy_: i think you need to #ifdef XP_UNIX your code additions to make them feasible for upstream
<asac> ah you did ;)
<asac> good
<asac> jimmy_: why is the code to test "bymimetype" not in the same hunk as the other changes?
<asac> jimmy_: ok. some nifty clean ups:
<asac> maybe browser.download.autoXdgDir
<jimmy_> asac: i can clean it up a bit after i get it working, because i just re-used the old code i did earlier
<asac> ok fine
<asac> its mostly that the variables should match the code style
<asac> like bymimetype -> byMimeType
<asac> and maybe useXdgTarget or somethign instead :)
<asac> but thats micro thing ... upstream certainly will have their own ideas ;)
<asac> james_w: ok i am scripting some skeletons; should we use debian/rules expose the API required to hook in upstream updates?
<asac> james_w: like: ./debian/rules orig-stable-upgrade-available :)
<james_w> how much do these vary across the extensions?
<asac> james_w: well ... most come from addons.mozilla.org
<asac> we have a script that parses that
<asac> and we can certainly get the info about current packaged version, latest addons.mozilla.org release versino out of that
<asac> the other case is that there are extensions packaged from svn. but for now i am fine to ignore them
<james_w> the problem with putting it in debian/rules is if script was required to change for a new upstream release.
<james_w> so, would you be able to write a script that got the any new .xpi given just the extension name?
<james_w> or would it be too extension specific for that?
<asac> james_w: yes.
<fta> mozilla bug 435959
<asac> james_w:  we could maintain "plugins" for certain upstream methods (e.g. debian, manual, AMO). the AMO script could then implement that.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 435959 in Security: PSM "Firefox 3 RC 2 should take NSS 3.12 RC 4" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=435959
<asac> james_w: and packages could specify Xs-Upstream-Method: AMO
<asac> in control
<james_w> asac: if it's not one method per extension then I think keeping it out of the package would be good
<james_w> ah, that could work well.
<asac> james_w: yes. i like the idea to maintain a set of methods outside the package that can be used
<asac> by packages
<james_w> though if we have a file that lists the extensions that are approved, then it may make sense to put the information in there.
<asac> james_w: hmm
<james_w> so that we don't have to have a package already for the initial import
<james_w> or is the initial import going to be done completely by hand?
<asac> james_w: good point. however, i'd like to keep the "master list" as stupid as possible
<asac> if you want to do things locally having that info in the control file would be helpful i guess
<james_w> what are the chances of a plugin changing method?
<james_w> would you for instance switch to svn if you wanted a snapshot?
<asac> james_w: depends. if the upstream area is not writable for human beings we need to bootstrap through that master/seed file. otherwise doing by hand would be possible
<asac> james_w: yes, a switch is unlikely, but we should consider this imo
<asac> james_w: maybe put that information in the .upstream branch?
<asac> so when we switch method we can just commit that change manually to .upstream branch?
<james_w> I'm not sure where we could put it in .upstream, but it does make sense
<asac> but cluttering upstream branch tree is not a good idea
<asac> james_w: bzr should really be able to maintain meta info outside the file tree ;)
<james_w> a text file would work, but yeah, it clutters it, and means you don't have exactly upstream.
<asac> just like files, just not in the checkout tree ;)
<james_w> asac: I agree. There is .bzr/branch/branch.conf, but it doesn't propagate all the values
<asac> james_w: is that versioned?
<james_w> nope
<asac> question is if we the model we want can rely on bzr specifics
<asac> or should it be implementable on top of other modern vcs soltuions?
<james_w> for initial work on this I would just put it in the master file, for the simple reason that it's less code.
<asac> james_w: right. makes sense imo
<asac> james_w: i think archive admins that will probably maintain that list should see any change of upstream method and approve it manually
<asac> so that would work
<asac> but still the info isnt there in the branch. but well. we will figure something i guess
<james_w> yeah, it's not great for doing it locally, so we may want to transition away when we have a good plan.
<asac> james_w: ok, so i guess we will come up with a plugin script: 'amo-upstream' that allows you to do "./amo-upstream has-new $current_version" and "./amo-upstream fetch-new $target_dir"
<james_w> that would be good
<asac> 'amo-upstream' that allows you to do "./amo-upstream $package has-new $current_version" and "./amo-upstream $package fetch-new $target_dir"
<asac> i guess the comment should be at $1 though
<asac> command
<asac> sorry
<asac> jimmy_: where are we for the xdg patch :) ?
<jimmy_> asac: ok, it is working :)
<asac> jimmy_: awesome
<jimmy_> asac: i just need to clean up a code a little bit
<asac> jimmy_: yeah
<fta> http://www.kaply.com/weblog/2008/05/28/the-browser-with-no-name/
<asac> [reed]: mozilla bug 421977 lacks review? maybe ask someone != gavin?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 421977 in OS Integration "nsGNOMEShellService::GetDesktopBackgroundColor should support GConf's actual format" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421977
<fta> http://hackademix.net/2008/05/28/unpatched-flash-vulnerability-widely-exploited-in-the-wild/
<asac> thx
<jimmy_> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15671/
<jimmy_> asac: check if this patch is ok
<asac> jimmy_: ok. i think to get this into upstream we have to come up with some research on whether those mime-type string matches make sense
<asac> do we have a list of all "registered" mime-types so we can filter out if we catch most cases of audio/video?
<asac> and images
<asac> jimmy_: i dont like the idea to default to documents
<asac> shouldnt the default be just "DOWNLOADS" dir?
<jimmy_> asac: Dowloads or desktop would be fine
<asac> and if you want those to go to documents in Moblin you can setup xdg-user.dirs to point to the proper directoy
<asac> jimmy_: please use DOWNLOADS as default. if we can find a smart match for standard document types we might add those
<asac> to DOCUMENTS
<jimmy_> asac: ok
<jimmy_> asac: i dun really know of a way to smartly diferentiate audio, video and image mimetypes besides those keywords, unless you actually do a string match of all available types
<jimmy_> asac: there are always special cases like application/vnd.rn-realmedia-vbr, which is a realmedia video
<asac> jimmy_: i think in order to decide what to do here, we first have to do some research on what mime type map to what download directory :)
<asac> if there are just a few cases that are not covered, then we can probably keep the current match
<asac> jimmy_: how is fingerscroll going?
<asac> jimmy_: is fingerscroll just grabanddrag for text input fields?
<jimmy_> are you talking about the moko stuff?
<asac> jimmy_: i think so ... though i am not referring to moko in particular. What does it do?
<asac> if its just grabanddragfor text input fields we can do it on our own i guess
<jimmy_> i believe so
<jimmy_> because the current grabanddrag is not working for scrollboxes other than the web pages
<jimmy_> and Carl was trying to integrate moko libraries into the browser, but it has some complications where the browser is using multiple gtk windows, and moko does not support multiple gtk windows well in the current stage
<jimmy_> so i think they decided to just stick with grabanddrag for now for navigations
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-30
<asac> jimmy_: using something that tries to hook in gtk window is doomed to not work imo
<asac> we should try to implement that differently
<asac> but well, maybe the moko approach would really work. would love to see some code.
<Sergeant_Pony> I have a really stupid question... my last updates uninstalled FF3. How can I get it back instead of FF 2.0.0.14?
<fta> you should not have used dist-upgrade. just add hardy-proposed, then update and reinstall firefox-3.0
<Sergeant_Pony> pre-released updates, hardy-proposed. ?
<fta> yes
<Sergeant_Pony> it is already activated...
<fta> please show me your: apt-cache madison firefox-3.0 xulrunner-1.9
<Sergeant_Pony> explain?
<fta> open a shell, and paste that command
<Sergeant_Pony> ok...done
<Sergeant_Pony> there is 10 lines of info
<fta> you should see
<fta> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Packages
<fta> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~8.04.1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Packages
<Sergeant_Pony> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Packages
<Sergeant_Pony> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<Sergeant_Pony> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<Sergeant_Pony> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Sources
<fta> ok, and xulrunner-1.9 ?
<Sergeant_Pony> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~8.04.1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Packages
<Sergeant_Pony> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~8.04.0mt1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages
<Sergeant_Pony> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<Sergeant_Pony> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Sources
<Sergeant_Pony> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~8.04.0mt1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Sources
<Sergeant_Pony> xulrunner-1.9 | 1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~8.04.1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed/main Sources
<fta> then it should work.
<Sergeant_Pony> I tried to install ff3 and I ended up with 2.0.0.14
<Sergeant_Pony> I used apt-get
<fta> no, 2.0.0.14 is only in firefox-2
<fta> apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Sergeant_Pony> ok...
<Sergeant_Pony> we'll try it again. should I uninstall ff2?
<Sergeant_Pony> first
<fta> no
<Sergeant_Pony> ok
<fta> you can if you don't want it but you can keep it, it doesn't hurt
<Sergeant_Pony> Reading state information... Done
<Sergeant_Pony> firefox-3.0 is already the newest version.
<Sergeant_Pony> firefox-3.0 set to manually installed.
<Sergeant_Pony> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<fta> make sure you have killed firefox-2
<Sergeant_Pony> if it's installed I wouyld like to know where... the icon gives me ff2
<Sergeant_Pony> say's I already have it
<fta> you most like still have a process of ff2 running so even if you start ff3, it will just open an ff2 window
<Sergeant_Pony> no I killed it
<fta> ps auxww | grep firefox
<Sergeant_Pony> 1000      7760  0.0  0.0   1772   444 ?        S    18:36   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/firefox-2
<Sergeant_Pony> 1000      7772  0.0  0.0   1772   440 ?        S    18:36   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-2-bin
<Sergeant_Pony> 1000      7776  2.0  9.1 161668 40936 ?        Sl   18:36   3:51 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-2-bin
<fta> kill that
<Sergeant_Pony> how?
<fta> find the window and close it as usual, or if you can't find it, killall firefox-2
<Sergeant_Pony> excuse my ignorance.. never had this happen before
<fta> killall firefox-2-bin
<Sergeant_Pony> 1000      1194  0.0  0.1   3004   752 pts/1    R+   21:44   0:00 grep firefox
<fta> good
<fta> now start ff3
<Sergeant_Pony> YES!!! thank you :)
<fta> basically, you cannot run firefox-2 and firefox(-3.0) at the same time because they share the same profile
<fta> if you want to do that, use the profile manager (-P) and create a different profile for firefox-2
<Sergeant_Pony> ahh, ok.. when I lost ff3 I started using ff2 until I could get ff3 back.
<Sergeant_Pony> do I have to reinstall all my ff3 plugins I had?
<fta> i don't think so
<fta> they should still be there
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm.. none of them are working
<fta> plugins or addons ?
<fta> plugins or extensions ?
<Sergeant_Pony> add-ons. got them all working except my side bar
<fta> maybe it's not compatible with ff 3.0.. yet
<Sergeant_Pony> it was working before the snafu.. but we'll wait and see
<asac> Jazzva: hey :)
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: install "firefox" not firefox-3.0
<asac> well you can install firefox on top
<asac> btw, you should never run dist-upgrade
<asac> if you track a stable distribution
<asac> just upgrade
<asac> if you use dist-upgrade look what would be happening first
<asac> bug 219655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219655 in language-pack-gnome-fi "Firefox (xulrunner) printing problem when using Finnish (fi) translation" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219655
<asac> gnome bug 534056
<ubottu> Gnome bug 534056 in Backend:Mozilla "gnome-2-22 branch does not compile" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534056
<asac> gnome bug 513837
<ubottu> Gnome bug 513837 in General "downloaded pdf files are not automatically opened" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=513837
<asac> [reed]: err, when i click "Edit" in the summary of https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419861 i get to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/summary which doesnt exist
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 419861 in General "Right-clicking links often causes unexpected "random" behaviors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> known issue with bugzilla?
<fta> hi
<asac> hi fta
<fta> asac, could you please push mozilla-devscript #109 to intrepid ?
<fta> too bad i can't do it myself :(
<asac> fta: ok done
<fta> thanks
<Jazzva> asac: Yo! :)
<asac> Jazzva: liferea :)
<asac> Jazzva: i might be dense, but i dont know what debdiff to use to prepare the upload
<asac> all appear to exclude something
<asac> at least from the description
<Jazzva> asac: What do you mean? I prepared them with debdiff {ubuntuold,debian}.dsc ubuntunew.dsc
<asac> http://launchpad.net/bugs/228827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228827 in liferea "Please merge liferea-1.4.15-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Jazzva> and then filterdiff {1,2}.debdiff -x *.po
<asac> after the build-depends bump i see:
<asac>  + liferea-debian-ubuntu-without-po.debdiff  (
<asac>  + liferea-ubuntuold-ubuntunew-without-po.debdiff
<asac>  + liferea-debiandir-debian-ubuntunew.debdiff
<Jazzva> oh
<asac>  +  liferea-debiandir-ubuntuold-ubuntunew.debdiff
<asac> there is no debdiff that has all from what i can tell
<asac> at least confusing
<Jazzva> the first two are the diffs betwen ubuntuold/debian and ubuntunew version, as it is said in the wiki page for merging
<asac> but why without .po ?
<asac> why is .po in the diff anyway?
<asac> in the first debdiff for instance
<Jazzva> the second two are diffs between ubuntuold/debian and ubuntunew version, but just of the contents of debian dir. pochu told me he needed them
<Jazzva> afaik, po is there because MoM doesn't remove it. MoM's junk... I was told to remove it manually, after making the debdiff
<asac> yes those might be helpful for reviewing. but i still need something i can apply to any base and get exactly what you had
<asac> interesing
<Jazzva> Well, you can apply debian-ubuntunew-without-po to current debian's (15-1) and get 15-1ubuntu1, without po changes
<asac> so the .po files are in the diff.gz of the previous upload?
<Jazzva> applying ubuntuold-ubuntunew-without-po is the same if you apply to ubuntu old's version (14-0ubuntu4)
<asac> but why without .po changes?
<asac> where do they come from? from the last ubuntu upload?
<Jazzva> From the new debian's? I guess it has the .po files which differ from the ones in current ubuntu. And I was told to remove it...afaik, we use roseta for translations.
<fta> http://news.launchpad.net/podcast/launchpod-episode-3-new-launchpad-release-and-terminator (there's a talk about issues with firefox translations)
<armin76> bumb
<armin76> where's my patch applied? :(
<asac> fta: only see one general translation topic
<fta> yep, it's at the end
<fta> ... of that part
<asac> fta: what does he say?
<asac> (short version :))
<fta> that it's different from everything else
<Jazzva> asac: I might first apply the change to xul1.9 patch, regarding system sqlite
<Jazzva> I would like to test it then first, so it would take half an hour, I suppose...
<asac> Jazzva: i stated in the bug that we should keep it for now
<asac> (if it doesnt hurt)
<asac> fta: ok ;)
<Jazzva> Well, I was able to start it in intrepid chroot and read feeds
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: good
<fta> Jazzva, what do you want to change in xul ?
<asac> fta: its about xul1.9 patch in liferea
<asac> not xul :)
<fta> oh, ok
<Jazzva> The changes to liferea-1.4.15-1ubuntu1/src/liferea.in, that pochu mentioned
<asac> we have a patch that allows non-system sqlite
<Jazzva> ah... fta :)...
<Jazzva> I thought asac was asking, still waking up. Sorry :)
<fta> that hack in liferea is no longer needed in intrepid.
<Jazzva> asac: Would you like me to upload diff.gz+dsc?
<asac> fta: for now, but we dont know if we will have system sqlite in the final xul
<fta> we don't ? there's a test in debian/rules so it's already in
<fta> intrepid
<asac> fta: yes. but we have to look carefully at the versions and performance once we approach release
<asac> fta: whats the current sqlite version in intrepid?
<fta> libsqlite3-dev |    3.5.9-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<Sergeant_Pony> asac? just got your message from earlier
<asac> Sergeant_Pony: about firefox removal? yeah. just install firefox package too (if you installed firefox-3.0)
<Sergeant_Pony> ok, thanks
<fta> asac, Jazzva: we can use that system for extensions: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thumper/pqm/test-bzr-home/+merge/296/
<Jazzva> fta: with proposing branch merges?
<fta> yes. good thing it's integrated and it could easily be parsed by a script to do the merge automatically once some trusted members approved
<Jazzva> Sounds ok to me... :)
<fta> i'll start a prototype soon. the specs seem stable now.
<fta> just completing the refactoring of mozilla-devscript
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kazehakase/0.5.4-2
<asac> fta: ok, so once an "official reviewer" voted for the merge, it would get to production, right?
<fta> yes, that's the idea
<fta> well, except that the script will have to be run by someone with upload powers
<fta> ie not by me :(
<fta> http://robert.accettura.com/blog/2008/05/29/rebreaking-the-web/
<fta> asac, i've pushed the refactored mozclient. it's a pretty big patch. 33 files changed, 945 insertions(+), 450 deletions(-). Let me know what you think.
<asac> havent retrieved that commit yet
<fta> 110
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15802/
<fta> well, it's better to pull the branch and read from there
<armin76> fta: where's the thunderbird-3.0 not full? :)
<asac> armin76: thunderbird is always fat
<asac> as usual
 * asac looks at .pl file
<asac> and feels dirty
<fta> really ? i could have done something much more compact
<fta> but i knew you would have cry
<asac> hehe
<asac> the dirtiness made me becoming distracted
<asac> fta: do we really need the main script to be a .in file?
<fta> what is dirty for you ? i mean, it's perl, not C so i don't feel like dropping the perl goodness
<fta> just the libdir
<fta> i can usemore perl magic to get rid of it if you want
<asac> it would help me if the main script block would be split up in multiple stages
<asac> that go their own wrapping function
<asac> the main algorithm is hard to gather from that
<fta> sure, that i can do
<asac> fta: the feels dirty was a joke referring to my general mood when looking at perl files ;)
<fta> in fact, it's almost done except the last 2 or 3 blocks
<fta> i can introduce checkout(), pack() and cleanup()
<fta> well, will do later today
<asac> yeah. clean that up ... at best the main script will just have an easy to read algorithm with just abstract function calls and maybe a few cases
<fta> i have to run for 1~2h
<asac> sure
<asac> but in general i like that idea
<asac> maybe a bit too much genericism ... but well
<asac> and the variable names dont allow you to guess easily what to use to tweak what stage of the checkout
<asac> fta: from what i see the vcs logic is still special cases in the main script. we should have a plugin mechanism to add new VCS systems
<[reed]> asac: wfm>
<[reed]> asac: wfm...
<[reed]> JS enabled?
<asac> [reed]: which bug?
<[reed]> <asac> [reed]: err, when i click "Edit" in the summary of https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419861 i get to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/summary which doesnt exist
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 419861 in General "Right-clicking links often causes unexpected "random" behaviors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> [reed]: hah ;)
<[reed]> looks like a dupe of mozilla bug 404314
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 404314 in XP Toolkit/Widgets: Menus "when I click on a menu instead of click and hold it randomly selects a menu item and activates it" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404314
<asac> [reed]: good
<fta> asac, i wanted to use objects at the beginning but it's just a script so I ended up doing it that way.
<asac> [reed]: either that or mozilla bug 312225
<asac> which is fixed
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 312225 in XP Toolkit/Widgets: Menus "When right-clicking for context menu in bottom-right corner of screen, last menu option is immediately selected" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312225
<asac> fta: so what info do we need in our meta file to properly sync AMO extension sources?
<asac> something like: <sourcepackage> <amoid> [<releaseseries>]
<asac> oh darn, its late. have to run
<asac> cu later
<asac> fta: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412610
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 412610 in XRE Startup "MAXPATHLEN too small for glibc's realpath()" [Normal,New]
<fta> hm, excellent
<fta> asac, do you have the blueprints from uds posted somewhere ?
<jimmy_> asac: did you get the email from Robert Saul? he didn't like your keys :) so you might need to regenerate one and send it to him
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-05-31
<asac> jimmy_: yes, but doesnt make much sense to me. will resend the same key. most likely they got bogus by some reply/forward mail bouncing :)
<asac> anyway, n8
<asac> gnomefreak: how did your last days go?
<asac> you were off ;)?
<gnomefreak> asac: having g/f issues
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. sorry to hear that. best wishes and good luck
<gnomefreak> asac: its been extream nasty around here and i wasnt on because i didnt want to show my anger
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<asac> oh ok.
<gnomefreak> ther eis no damn way this happened like he states
<gnomefreak> firefox-2 would have to create a corrupt profile for this bug to happen on gutsy clean install
<asac> what i try to remember in such cases is to take a step back, look from other perspectives on the problem and try to solve it :)
<asac> firefox-2 has a corrupt profile in gutsy => maybe he used firefox 3?
<gnomefreak> yeah i try to
<asac> at some point?
<gnomefreak> not sure look at bug 154196
<gnomefreak> i added some questions that should help narrow it down
<fta_> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> ok be back i need a smoke
<fta_> hm, ff3 is crashing on flickr
<fta_> there's no flash there
<armin76> feature
<armin76> fta_: when are you going to apply my hppa patch? :(
<fta_> i can but as i can't upload to main, it will be built for a while
<fta_> +not
<gnomefreak> fta_: official RC1?
<gnomefreak> or your PPA version?
<gnomefreak> asac: i also have to turn this pc off during heat of the day because it adds 10-15 degrees to the temp of this room but im looking into fixing my Laptop so i have something to use during the afternoon
<fta_> rc1 is both in intrepid and in hardy-proposed
<fta_> i can do rc2
<gnomefreak> fta_: but it is RC1 that is crashing for you?
<fta_> yes
<gnomefreak> ill test here since i have account
<gnomefreak> fta_: what version of flash/gnash do you have?
<fta_> there's no flash on flickr
<gnomefreak> yes there is
<asac> armin76: do we have a bug for that hppa patch?
<asac> here
<gnomefreak> fta_: theres an add on the welcome screen for me
<asac> in ubuntu i mean
<gnomefreak> fta_: and im not crashing
<gnomefreak> in intrepid with flash 10
<fta_> i block adds
<fta_> ads
<gnomefreak> fta_: try to unblock them to see if it works
<fta_> i have flash10 too
<gnomefreak> http://www.flickr.com/  has a credit card ad below the flickr news thing
<armin76> asac: nope
<asac> armin76: give me upstream bug id then
<gnomefreak> fta_: it changes/moves like a flash add but than finally stops moving
<armin76> mozilla bug 436133
<armin76> where did ubotu go :P
<fta_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pvillavi/2524927703/
<gnomefreak> fta_: that crashes for you?
<asac> armin76: why did you ask ted.mielczarek? was he responsive in the past
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> fta_: it works fine here no crash no lag (also no flash)
<fta_> no, i just find it funny
<gnomefreak> be back in a bit when i get Laptop running hopefully
<asac> armin76: bug 236266
<asac> armin76: btw, you can always push bzr branches for the .head branch with proposed patches and ask for merging :-D
<armin76> asac: he reviewed the sparc patch
<asac> armin76: was that enough? or did you require superreview before landing that?
<armin76> asac: i didn't do the sparc patch
<armin76> mozilla bug 417345
<asac> armin76: ok integrated in .head
<fta> damn, diverged
<fta> i was doing rc2
<fta> but cvs is so slow here
<asac> well ... guess the merge should be simple
<asac> fta: i see that the final release wasnt merged to .head for firefox 3.0
<asac> we obviously have to ... pushing that now
<asac> fta: if you want to stop divergin while you work on new upstream release you can just open new changelog and push that ... in that way merging should become even simpler
<asac> s/stop diverging/stop getting conflicts/
<asac> fta: so can you please commit the empty changelog on top of the new .head for firefox-3.0 ?
<fta> yes
<asac> i have that commit here, but want to be polite
<asac> fta: ok push please :)
<asac> current top rev is 273 here
<asac> fta: btw, devhelp is broken in intrepid
<asac> doesnt build
<asac> (in case you havent noticed)
<asac> thats why a lot of people are still holded back from upgrading to latest xulrunner 1.9 :)
<fta> devhelp ?
<fta> damn, found a bug in the new mozclient
<asac> better find than not find bugs i'd say :)
<fta> damn because i'm about to leave for the w-e
<fta> in fact, i'm late
<fta> downgrading to 0.08 for now..
<fta> i knew it was wise to release 0.08 yesterday before the big changes
<asac> yeah, release early + often
<Festor> hi
<Festor> hi all
<Festor> about firefox 3
<Festor> Does anyone know where the source file of firefox are the options of about:config?
<Festor> hi?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-06-01
<gnomefreak> this sucks
<gnomefreak> i think ill see if i can backport libflashsupport to gutsy since its not there and flash 10 needs it
<wgrant> asac: Ping - your plugin finder service (nppapt.py:77) is causing quite a few sources.lists to break.
<wgrant> asac: If one tries to install totem-mozilla through ubufox, it will try to add the 'web' component to sources.list, so will kill everything.
<wgrant> (I presume this wasn't found to occur frequently because totem-mozilla is installed by default)
<wgrant> Checking for the emptiness of tail and setting real_section to 'main' should fix it...
<asac> wgrant: whats the apturl ccommand line you see while installing totem-mozilla?
<wgrant> asac: I've checked the XML returned by your script. It's bogus.
<wgrant> <pfs:XPILocation>apt:totem-mozilla?section=web</pfs:XPILocation>
<asac> hmm
<wgrant> You're not checking for the emptiness of tail, so anything in main (ie. only totem-mozilla will return the real section, not component.
<asac> wgrant: have a patch?
<asac> feel free to submit
<asac> :)
<wgrant> asac: It's all of two lines, but sure.
<wgrant> asac: http://pastebin.com/f6951091c should do it, but I can't really test.
<asac> wgrant: will tail be "" or None?
<wgrant> asac: Meant to be an empty string IIRC, but I'll check help(str.partition)....
<wgrant>     Searches for the separator sep in S, and returns the part before it,
<wgrant>     the separator itself, and the part after it.  If the separator is not
<wgrant>     found, returns S and two empty strings.
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> damnit
<asac> hu?
<gnomefreak> ha it worked
<gnomefreak> or not
<asac> wgrant: ok thanks. committed and currently recreating the db
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> damn script isnt working
<wgrant> asac: Thanks!
<wgrant> asac: How long does it take? It's still broken.
<asac> wgrant: did some tests first
<asac> wgrant: ok please test
<wgrant> asac: Perfect, thanks.
<wgrant> Would this have affected Gutsy systems as well?
<wgrant> Or do we only have a month of broken Xubuntu machines?
<asac> wgrant: i think gutsy is not affected
<asac> the section feature was somewhat broken at that point iirc
 * gnomefreak just found out gutsy doesnt have libflashsuppot so i have to talk to jdong to see what he thinks about backporting it
<wgrant> asac: Thanks.
<gnomefreak> see you later
<asac> wgrant: ask someone with gutsy to post sources.list to be sure
<asac> let me know. thanks!
<wgrant> asac: Hm, bug #228264 looks like it might.
<asac> no bot
<wgrant> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/228264
<wgrant> asac: Another case of that :(
<wgrant> And another.
<wgrant> So it does affect gutsy.
<asac> wgrant: reassigned that bug
<asac> wgrant: ok i retitled the bug and made it a master
<asac> if you find dupes, please merge them in that bug
<wgrant> asac: I was going to take 202170 as the master, and already marked it as fixed, but will do.
<asac> wgrant: its not fixed ;)
<wgrant> Right, your interpretation of the real bug is more correct than mine.
<asac> bug 202170
<wgrant> ENOBOT
<wgrant> I tracked this down and fixed it this evening. See bug #202170 for details.
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> Oops.
<wgrant> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/202170
<asac> ok ill mark it as dupe anyway to give this bug more weight ;)
<wgrant> Yep.
<gnomefreak> bug 230016
<asac> ENOBOT still gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> thanks asac they are working on a different bot since we have 4 or so bots just none are really set up
<gnomefreak> why the hell would add deps to a package if the deps have NEVER been in Ubuntu, most likely set deps from upstream but than you wouldnt respin it until those packages have been added if we add them :(
 * gnomefreak wonders who did this
<gnomefreak> asac: does sid get updated as lemmy gets updated or is it outdated?
<asac> gnomefreak: if we have packages without build-deps thats an archive but
<asac> unless they are scheduled for removal
<gnomefreak> well irssi newest build is still borked
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I took a look at firegpg, but I wasn't able to get it working. I think that when I tried to install the xpi file, made by build script, it also didn't work.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ok ioll look at it this week again sometime right now perl issues are pissing me off
<Jazzva> Ok... Good luck with perl.
<asac> Jazzva: does upstream .xpi work?
<Jazzva> asac: Didn't try to download the version from their site
<gnomefreak> asac: yes it does
<asac> then our xpi should work too
<asac> you most likely unzipped it in a not-so-nice fashion :)
<gnomefreak> i have changes to make to it like package version and stuff that i forgot but nothing that would cause it to fail to install
<Jazzva> asac: I think it was checked out from svn
<gnomefreak> it was
<gnomefreak> asac: its nothing that i did since it builds fine
<gnomefreak> it just doesnt install
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I'm not sure if I mentioned before, you forgot to remove the .svn dirs
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yeah that too
<gnomefreak> still wouldnt cause this issue though and im not gonna go around fixing things until i find out what is wrong (other than changelog version)
<Jazzva> it should be easy with "for SVNDIR in `find . -name .svn` ; do rm -rf $SVNDIR ; done
<Jazzva> running from build directory
<gnomefreak> without the first "
<gnomefreak> or is that a *
<Jazzva> right :). I forgot to close it (just to separate it from text)
<Jazzva> but without the "
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefre1k> ok time to try new irssi now that i fixed it
<gnomefre1k> be back
<gnomefreak> asac: since gutsy doeasnt have libflashsupport should we bother backporting it to gutsy from hardy or intrepid or should i just do that from PPA?
<fta> asac, your bz394103_dont_scale_images.patch diverged in rc2
<fta> asac, http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvslog.cgi?file=/mozilla/gfx/src/thebes/nsThebesDeviceContext.cpp&rev=HEAD&mark=1.79  (last 2 commits)
<fta> i prefer to let you fix that
<asac> fta: how does the reject hunk look like?
<fta> full reject
<asac> k
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16231/
<asac> done
<asac> 273
<fta> thanks
<fta> hm, we can no longer work on 2 branches at the same time with the new bzr
<fta> there's a global lock per user
<fta> s/per user/per repo/
<asac> he?
<asac> fta: is the lock gone?
<fta> i mean locally
<asac> dont understand that
<asac> but maybe because I dont see it yet :/
<asac> fta: ah ... maybe the default is now lightweight checkout
<fta> i was in ~/bzr/xul1.9.head doing a commit (editing changes), and i wanted to pull another branch in ~/bzr/xxx, bzr said:
<fta> Unable to obtain lock file:///src/bzr/.bzr/repository/lock
<fta> held by fta@sofaraway.org on host ix [process #15691]
<fta> locked 1 second ago
<fta> Will continue to try until 20:56:03
<fta> well, it was not a pull but another commit
<asac> ah ok ... well then its a lightweight checkout indeed
<asac> ~/bzr/ is a repo most likely
<asac> or maybe repo has just been fixed
<asac> just use ~/bzr2/
<asac> : )
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-25
<BUGabundo> ti manhana
<asac> bdmurray: gratias
<micahg> asac: bdmurray: thanks
<micahg> asac: I already flipped one non-security issue
<micahg> question, system menu says Minefield for ff3.5 but about menu says Shiretoko
<gnomefreak> people suck. "Due to a recent increase in the number of accounts being created for abusive purposes we have decided to suspend new user registrations until further notice."
<gnomefreak> i need one more email address
<fta> so sloowwww
<fta> asac, jcastro: Mark is not aware of our dailes :( /me so sad
<gnomefreak> what is a good free email service?
 * gnomefreak cant find one that seems to be any good outside of gmail
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah. now its working better
<asac> fta: i will send him a mail and mention you explicitly ... so yeah.
<asac> gnomefreak: gmail
<asac> ;)
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah i have 7_ gmail accounts im looking for another one :)
<gnomefreak> everything i find is <250MB
<gnomefreak> looking for something profesional for the domain nametrying to stay away from hotmail,yahoo,aim/aol/ect..
<gnomefreak> gmail it is
<asac> gnomefreak: ack
<asac> fta: 08:43 < micahg> question, system menu says Minefield for ff3.5 but about menu says Shiretoko
<asac> is that a bug in our build system (e.g. use minefield for "pre" ?
<fta_> hm, let me look
<gnomefreak> thought minefield was 3.6
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. its a bug and it was shiretoko when 3.5 was still beta
<gnomefreak> asac: ah
<fta> asac, yep, that's why
<fta> asac, imho, it should use the real branding now, it's almost a RC
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: but before doing that we should review all our patches imo and get ubufox working
<fta> asac, sure
<asac> let me check whats up with xul 1.9.1 branch
<gnomefreak> make sure extensions are updated to use 3.5
<gnomefreak> at least we are going to need to if not already
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. but that has to happen during this cycle anyway imo
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> also we need to move all rdepends that dont go to webkit to use 1.9.1
<asac> fta: so lets schedule a session on firefox 3.5 by default in karmic i guess
<gnomefreak> did you hit your first session yet?
<gnomefreak> why the hell doesnt TB3 use wrapping this is getting annoying everything being on one line
<asac> gnomefreak: i was in a session ... now doing some pair programming with awe
<gnomefreak> asac: ubufox when listing possible plugins does it use random choice?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... it uses a deterministic choice ... why?
<gnomefreak> asac: they want flashplayer to be first in list.
<asac> gnomefreak: oh yeah. thats a bug. do you have a id?
<gnomefreak> bug 371800
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371800 in ubufox "Ubufox should list Adobe flash as first choice" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371800
<gnomefreak> saim guessing it is due to 64bit? but he doesnt state what arch
<gnomefreak> asac: im guessing ....
<asac> gnomefreak: doesnt matter ... we had a hack in the plugin db so that adobe flash shows up first. that was forgotten to be moved to flashplugin-installer (after rename)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> asac: the above bug should fix the intrepid>jaunty upgrade flash problem too.
<gnomefreak> i made note on the above bug report
<gnomefreak> ok enough work for now
 * gnomefreak smoke
<fta> @time
<fta> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<fta> :)
<fta> anyone using gwibber trunk here?
<fta> BUGabundo, ?
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon
<BUGabundo> fta yesterday I was
<BUGabundo> bzr trunk
<BUGabundo> working but crashing a lot
<BUGabundo> haven't booted laptopd today, so can't be sure of any changes
<BUGabundo> when I get to the office, ill boot it and see what's new
<RainCT> where is fta? :P
<micahg> RainCT: UDS?
<BUGabundo> yep
<RainCT> I know
<RainCT> But I haven't seen him :P
<RainCT> I've seen asac twice (but still have to say "hi" to him :P), but not fta
<BUGabundo1> lol
<BUGabundo1> lucky you
<BUGabundo1> I haven't seen *anyone*
<BUGabundo1> take pics ok ?
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<BUGabundo> fta: RainCT is looking for you offline
<BUGabundo> (2009-05-25 14:12:57) freenode: fta yesterday I was
<BUGabundo> (2009-05-25 14:12:57) freenode: bzr trunk
<BUGabundo> (2009-05-25 14:13:03) freenode: working but crashing a lot
<BUGabundo> (2009-05-25 14:13:22) freenode: haven't booted laptopd today, so can't be sure of any changes
<BUGabundo> (2009-05-25 14:13:36) freenode: when I get to the office, ill boot it and see what's new
<fta> yeah, crappy network
<fta> much crappier than the last few uds
<fta> imho
<BUGabundo1> fta: should be better now
<BUGabundo1> with all those cisco APs
<fta> dtchen, are you in a session / busy right now?
<fta> BUGabundo, not really, irc seems fine, web too but i can't post anything using gwibber
<fta> or is gwibber crappy too?
<BUGabundo1> gwbbier fault
<BUGabundo1> mine freezes a lot
<BUGabundo1> going back to 302?
<BUGabundo1> or even 0.9x ?
<fta> mine doesn't, but it's really bad with a crappy network
<fta> pickup any older version from the daily ppa, and stick it
<BUGabundo1> gwibber (as many other app) handle *very* bad under poor conectivity
<BUGabundo1> yesterday trunk is lasting for now
<BUGabundo1> may upgrade to last one for small fixes
<BUGabundo1> Rev 316: Added support for deleting Twitter and Identi.ca message
<fta> grrr, i/o errors
<fta> bad kernel (resume)
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<asac> fta: where are you now?
<BUGabundo1> asac: don't think so
<BUGabundo1> just a gosht
<fta> asac, room 9 (test session moved from room 6, too small)
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<asac> fta: rainct is here ... we are sitting in the main hall (prism)
<fta> hm, im' in a session :P
<fta> asac, could you discuss something else? ;)
<asac> fta: yeah. we will figure something
<micahg> Is TB 2 still receiving patches from upstream?
<BUGabundo> kem hummok
<micahg> ??
<BUGabundo> nvm
<BUGabundo> wrong wind
<micahg> BUGabundo: are you using TB3?
<BUGabundo> don't use it
<micahg> ok
<micahg> BUGabundo: can you look at bug 191006?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191006 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird uses A LOT of memory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191006
<BUGabundo> can't test
<micahg> OK
<micahg> I just wanted feedback for an idea
<BUGabundo> shoot
<micahg> I was thinking of converting that bug to a wishlist for an RSS feed limit
<micahg> on max downloads per feed
<micahg> at one shot
<micahg> I can't find anything like it on LP or Bugzilla
<BUGabundo> didn't get it
<micahg> my idea or the bug?
<BUGabundo> idea
<micahg> ok, the guy in the bug had an issue that he added a sself created feed with 250k entries
<BUGabundo> autch
<micahg> so, he seemed to need a feature that would limit hte amount of entries retrieved per feed per download
<BUGabundo> why not just use page2rss?
<micahg> is that an extension?
<BUGabundo> site/service
<micahg> it doesn't seem like an unreasonable request for TB
<mbana> asac: you back?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-26
<BUGabundo> night
<micahg> night
<micahg> yay!  mozilla-thunderbird is under 100 open issues
<micahg> dtchen:
<micahg> hi
<micahg> would you know if a certain fix could be an SRU?
<micahg> nevermind
<micahg> asac: ping
<micahg> nevermind..will send e-mail
<asac> micahg: hi
<micahg> hi
<micahg> I wanted to make sure I didn't make a mess of things my first day
<asac> micahg: yeah.
<asac> micahg: so a few things up front on crashes:
<asac> when you open up a crash you need to ensure that the CoreDump.gz is removed
<asac> and take a brief look at the stacktraces if there is privacy relevant data visible like passwd etc.
<asac> besides from that just shoot!
<micahg> Do I need to do anything with teh COreDump file?
<asac> micahg: no ... except removing them
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so why does apport upload it?
<asac> if the backtrace is bad you could try to retrace them manually locally
<micahg> is it used during retracing?
<asac> yes. thats the core dump ... meaning its basically a dump of the programs state at the time of the crash
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> it's used to generate the traces
<micahg> once they're generated we can remove it
<micahg> I think I got it
<asac> stefanlsd: hi. so i talked to persia and he promissed to do a license review on the gears package (which i am kind of lame on ) ... i he already found a few issues, which imo should be easy to address
<micahg> Regarding Fix Released, I marked a couple bugs that were fixed upstream as Fix Released per the wiki status document
<stefanlsd> asac: heys. thanks for pushing people around from your side :)
<micahg> asac: does ubufox control apt:// urls in Firefox?
<asac> micahg: no ... thats apturl package
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so if apt:// doesn't work in 3.5, then it's an upstream bug?
<asac> micahg: well. apturl is a ubuntu developed package ;)
<asac> micahg: but yes, apturl needs to add their .js file to the right place
<asac> micahg: reassign to apturl
<asac> micahg: set importance to high
<micahg> done
<micahg> BTW, I've been removing mozilla-bugs as an assignee for stuff in general if it isn't being worked on
<micahg> If I'm already touching it
<asac> micahg: thats good
<micahg> asac: is it ok to refer people to the mozilla dailies with fixes for issues as long as they;re warned that it's beta software?
<micahg> I did it 2 or 3 times for TB3 fixes
<asac> micahg: not sure what you mean with "refer" ... you can certainly ask them to check if its fixed there
<asac> educating them about the pakages being dailies
<micahg> ah, that's what I forgot
<micahg> I told them it was beta
<micahg> I refered them there because there would be no SRU
<micahg> I'll remember that for next time
 * micahg is going to bed
<asac> micahg: night
<gnomefreak> i need a crash course in gobby today. im not sure if its localhost that needs to be changed to oconnect to uds
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to use gobby.ubuntu.com
<asac> (at least i think)
<gnomefreak> in place oflocalhost right?
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks not sure but it connected to something
<gnomefreak> no mozilla sesions?
<reed_> How's Spain?
 * gnomefreak tried Xorg edge packages to see if maybe i can get GUI in 2.6.30
<asac> reed_: great .... but exhausting ;)
<asac> for me those multi-event events are not really what i like ... just too much days in a hotel in a row
<asac> fta: are you in some session?
<fta> asac, yep, why?
<asac> fta: just curious ;). appcenter?
<fta> nope, qa
<fta> asac, need me for something?
<asac> fta: no hurry. wanted to talk a bit about the ffox 3.5 by default session; but we can do that later
<gnomefreak> no matter what i do i cant get nvidia to run with the 2.6.30* kernels
<fta> asac, there's a ff3.5-as-default session? when is that?
<asac> fta: i added it today. will get sceduled by rick afaik
<asac> so not before tomorrow
<fta> asac, ok
<gnomefreak> well >4 hours to play with X and its still broken and to finish emails. now im am tired
<fta> bug 380126
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380126 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "[Karmic] Touchpad not recognised correctly, synaptics driver not in use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380126
<gnomefreak> mozilla 95849  are you kidding they accept all kinds of bugs
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 95849 in English US "Lack of Sex is interfering with my ability to triage bugs" [Major,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95849
<micahg> gnomefreak: wasn't bug 83118 solved when abrowser was released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 83118 in firefox "Some Firefox components are non-free" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/83118
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> yes its solved make sur eyou tell them why ")
<micahg> ok, I'll have to do that tonight
<micahg> I was just a little scared of getting involved in such a heated issue
<gnomefreak> ill do it. that way i get the yelling/lecture :)
<micahg> ok, thanks
<micahg> :)
<micahg> you have a lot more cred than I have
<micahg> I thought it was cool when I got to reply to a bug by the sabdfl
<gnomefreak> done :)
<gnomefreak> yeah it does happen :)
<micahg> I just want to confirm
<gnomefreak> more than likley asac will be the one yelling if its wrong
<micahg> we use Fix Released when Mozilla releases a tarball with the fix?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah should. and we use it for our fixes as well but not everyone uses it
<gnomefreak> micahg: can you please try to confirm bug 373167 ill be back in a few dishes and smoke
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373167 in thunderbird "After installing Thunderbird, preferred applications shows both "Mozilla Thunderbird" and "Thunderbird"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373167
<micahg> gnomefreak: I only have Mozilla thunderbird, but I"m on Xfce
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> micahg: on bugs that is a feature request for ff3.0 or tb2.0 please have them report it upstream if they cant do that it is not likely to get fixed.
<gnomefreak> i thought of that this morning but you werent here
<micahg> gnomefreak: I generally report/find them upstream if I can
<gnomefreak> ok now i really am going to dishes and smoke
<gnomefreak> micahg: cool
<micahg> one sec please
<micahg> oh
<micahg> it can wait till you come back
<gnomefreak> give me ~10 minutes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> no problem, I'm inthe office and not going anywhere
<gnomefreak> on whats up?
<micahg> the e-mail that you sent me, you want me to cleanup the ff package like I started to do the mozilla-tb package?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes on the link i gave you do the first ones on that page. you will see three packages "firefox" "firefox-3.0" and "thunderbird"
<micahg> ok
<micahg> Are those status policies up to date?
<micahg> I'll have to read it later
<gnomefreak> If you work on the "firefox" packages change them to 3.0 than either invalid or if it still happens on 3.0 you know where to go with that. but yes pretty much the same
<micahg> I won't be able to do too much until this weekend though
<gnomefreak> not worrited about status at this time just the link on that page was my thing
<micahg> Shouldn't I check to see if it's still an issue in 3.0 before moving?
<micahg> if it's a 2 issue, shouldn't it be archived in the FF packge?
<gnomefreak> micahg: when you get time its not that important. I had them below 100 at one time not sure what it is now
<gnomefreak> micahg: we dont support firefox 2
<micahg> It's around 200 now
<micahg> right
<micahg> exactle
<micahg> so if the issue was only in FF2, I can close in the FF pacakge and no one will see it again
<gnomefreak> yep invalid fixreleased or incomplete i was doing around 70 a day thats how fast they go
<gnomefreak> yep but change it to 3.0 anyway incase they get the feeling it should be reopened
<micahg> ok, so basically empty the package out of open issues
<gnomefreak> im betting they installed mozilla-thunderbird since gnome hasnt updated yet in Karic they are same packages set up as Jaunty
<micahg> like I said, won't be able to do much till this weekend
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep
<micahg> but over 2 weekends I think I can clear it out
<gnomefreak> no worries time is not important
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac wants me to start working on crashes too
<micahg> maybe I'll do crashes during the week and cleanup on the weekend
<gnomefreak> ok thats fairly simple. have them add crash report most of them are addon related
<micahg> well, I think he was referring to the already existing private crashes
<micahg> he gave me a quick tutorial this morning
<micahg> I discoved a mozilla-firefox package as well
<gnomefreak> ok
<micahg> only 4 open bugs
<micahg> I'll clean them out this weekend
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i think i fixed SM2 to print :)
<micahg> ah, I haven't looked at Seamonkey yet
<micahg> does it have a smaller memory footprint that FF+TB?
<gnomefreak> shit i lost that damn bug :(
<micahg> also, should I subscribe to the mozilla bugs list?
<gnomefreak> micahg: a little
<micahg> do you use it?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep i have to since i package it
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back dinner is ready
<gnomefreak> asac: if you go to tech board meetings please bring up bug 83118  abrowser was made for this reason however there seems to be more than one complaint on the report one stating remove it from main and many others are wanting a free version by the looks of it. either that or we need to decide and close the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 83118 in firefox-3.0 "Some Firefox components are non-free" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/83118
 * gnomefreak waits for firefox to crash
<mbana> with FF 3.0.10, do you guys get funny rendering with sites that use Arial, for instance, GMAIL
<gnomefreak> mbana: i havent seen anything like that for gmail or most other sites i dont ever remembering seeing that bug however lots of people in the past have clained issues with font rendering but font bug was fixed in Jaunty. if it is related.
<mbana> specifically with Arial?
<gnomefreak> micahg: if you are still here can you please test the 2 links mentioned on the foloowing linkhttps://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/338631/comments/4  or anyone else please more tests happyier ill be
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 338631 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox crashes every time I click on link" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<gnomefreak> micahg: no just fonts in general
<gnomefreak> most people cant tell different fonts unless they change it themselves. Is it only with that font?
<gnomefreak> oops mbana that was for you
<micahg> gnomefreak: links are fine in FF3.0.10 with just flash installed
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep thats what i got too other than slow loading
<gnomefreak> although after closing those links firefox wont start becuase it thinks its running still
<gnomefreak> at keast in *.10
<micahg> not for me
<gnomefreak> i hate reading tos :(
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks for testing can you please comment on the bug if you havent already
<micahg> gnomefreak: I happen to have fast internet at work
<micahg> maybe I should wait at home
<micahg> till I'm home to test
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> SM2 prints better than firefox go figure
<gnomefreak> firefox couldnt print a 2nd usful page. but i take that back its the site
<gnomefreak> make from text editor it will print. Be back its a long print job
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-27
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<micahg> which version of xulrunner is SM2 based on?
<BUGabundo> well time for bed! cu tomorrow
<micahg> anyone around?
<Admiral_Chicago> hey everyone
<micahg> hi
<micahg> asac: ping
<Admiral_Chicago> micahg: how long have you been in this channel? lol...I helped found this team.
<Admiral_Chicago> but some other dudes like Alexander did all the heavy lifting :-)
<micahg> About a month :)
<micahg> Admiral_Chicago: Are you still active?  It's a Q abotu current policy
<micahg> if upstream won't fix something, then we mark won't fix?
<Admiral_Chicago> micahg: can I msg you in a bit?
<Admiral_Chicago> pretty much, got a bug report?
<micahg> sure
<micahg> bug 241277 and mozilla bug 191299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241277 in firefox-3.0 "Java console not available." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241277
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 191299 in Menus "Java console inaccessible" [Minor,Verified: wontfix] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191299
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, I would mark it as closed. Won't fix.
<Admiral_Chicago> let me log into LP
<micahg> I can do it now :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yea mark it invalid and link to the Mo/Bug-zilla
<micahg> Admiral_Chicago: can you look over this response: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/181782/
<Admiral_Chicago> looks good micahg
<micahg> done
<micahg> I'm cleaning out the firefox package new bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> cool...
<Admiral_Chicago> bed,
<fta> it's quiet in here...
<gnomefreak> asac: were you able to set up the firefox-3.0-default(catn rememeber right name)
<gnomefreak> i wish poeple would add links when they say this theme is great infinity  i  cant fin dit anywhere
<asac> gnomefreak: sorry ... dont get the context ;)
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: fta had asked about a uds session about firefox-3.5 being default browser in Karmic
<gnomefreak> you had said you havent restered it yet
<gnomefreak> for give my spelling im not wake yet
<gnomefreak> s/restered/registered
<gnomefreak> bug 250451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250451 in bzr "bzr suggests wrong URL for break-lock with a LP hosted branch" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250451
<gnomefreak> bug 23281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 23281 in nautilus-sendto "Selecting mozilla-thunderbird as the preferred mail app still launches evolution" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23281
<gnomefreak> asac: when you post to blog are you sending to indent and/or twitter. for some reason your posts are using twitter's colors set in preferences in gwibber
<gnomefreak> im gone going for a walk before it gets too damn hot out
<thekorn> hi, I've got a question about packaging a firefox extension
<thekorn> for me it looks like all the extension related files/dirs have to be in the root of the package
<thekorn> is there a way to tell xpi.mk to look in extension/ for all the necesserray files
<thekorn> like install.rdf, chrome.* etc
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-28
<nhandler> What is our current system for sending extensions that we package upstream to Debian?
<fta> asac, are you busy?
<gnomefreak> anyone know anything about deja-dup?
<gnomefreak> !info infinity
<ubottu> Package infinity does not exist in jaunty
<gnomefreak> !info infinity karmic
<ubottu> Package infinity does not exist in karmic
<gnomefreak> well where the hell is it
<asac> fta: i have your badge ;)
<fta> asac, oh
<asac> :)
<fta> asac, i'm in the gnome 3 session, room 1
<gnomefreak> gnome 3 is fairly far off we are on 2.26 in jaunty karmic
 * gnomefreak wishes deja-dup would take all the volums it made and tar them up 
<gnomefreak> bug 188564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188564 in soyuz "Build also packages for Debian in PPA's" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188564
<asac> fta: i am in the private room. lets meet before lunch room after this session
<fta> asac, ok
<fta> asac, i'm done
<asac> fta: pushing my gpg keys ... be there in a  few
<fta> asac, leaving the room
<gnomefreak> ok gone for a while see if reply-to-list patch works
<micahg> Do we tell people if they find a website that doesn't render to Use the Report A Website link under Help?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-29
<asac> hey
<asac> last day at uds ;)
<gnomefreak> what is the gobby host for UDS? i think mine changed on its own
<fta> gobby.ubuntu.com
<fta> bug 380618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380618 in gwibber "gwibber (new theming engine) pango segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380618
<gnomefreak> fta: yeah i got it thanks. I had to manually connect
<gnomefreak> fta: gwibber has not crsahed for me for a while
<fta> for me, it crashes a lot when i start typing, then stop without submitting
<gnomefreak> the daily build?
<gnomefreak> 1.0.2~bzr302-0ubuntu1~daily1 works fine, i dont know about released versions (in repos)
<gnomefreak> fta: asac is there a reaon the firefox-default-search session for Jaunty? I found alot of Jaunty sessions using gobby
<gnomefreak> s/reaon/reason
<fta> they are from the previous uds
<gnomefreak> ah i didnt think gobby would have jaunty UDS
<fta> asac, found a bug in bzr builddeb.. bail out on bz2 tarball :P
<gnomefreak> there is a problem with the update extensions wiki. It seems it lacking steps and the ones there are not good
<gnomefreak> fta: if i switched from abowser ro firefox branding will firefox use my existing profile for abowser?
<fta> yes
<fta> the profile name is not changed, just the desktop file and some branding files
<gnomefreak> fta: cool thanks
<gnomefreak> thats odd. when trying to install firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.6
<gnomefreak> it says they are installed
<gnomefreak> checking abrowser with policy it says abrowser 3.5 3.6 are already installed how does that happen
<gnomefreak> seems you have to install *-branding
<kbrosnan> Near 3.5rc1 testday on irc.mozilla.org #testday for the next 8 hours, http://quality.mozilla.org/blogs/reminder-firefox-rc1-testday-tomorrow-529-7am-5pm-pdt
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<BUGabundo> asac: around? or still at UDS?
<BUGabundo> http://www.youtube.com/html5 doesn't seem to work on FF3.6 :((
<kbrosnan> BUGabundo: it is not theora encoded http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264
<kbrosnan> using h264
<BUGabundo> humm lots of ppl say it works
<BUGabundo> but I can't , at least on 3.6
<BUGabundo> for youtube
<BUGabundo> on daily motion works fine
<kbrosnan> for example http://www.youtube.com/demo/google_main.mp4?2 is mpeg4 encoded
<BUGabundo> checking
<kbrosnan> totem > movie > properties > H.264 / AVC
<BUGabundo> plays fine here
<kbrosnan> disable totem plugins
<BUGabundo> on FF3.6, I mean
<kbrosnan> it is not playing in mozilla's theora decoder
<kbrosnan> tools > addons > plugins > disable any video codecs
<mbana> do you guys have Firefox set to use the fonts specified on the site or do you override the font settings?
<kbrosnan> specified
<BUGabundo> don't use any overrride here
<mbana> 1. how does gmail look on your machine?  2. do you happen to to se the mscore...blah package?
<kbrosnan> 1. normalish, use one of their basic themes 2. yes
<BUGabundo> mbana: uploading screenshot
<BUGabundo> mbana: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/screenshot_001.png
<BUGabundo> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090525 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Minefield/3.6a1pre ID:20090525184806
<kbrosnan> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/686313/Shiretoko.png
<BUGabundo> uhh anohter DB user
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> noones posting UbuntuOne links
<BUGabundo> eheh
<kbrosnan> do too much work on bugzilla.m.o to use 3.0 builds :P
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-30
<zhiland> hi
<zhiland> i got a problem with firefox con anyone help me out
<zhiland> ?
<askand> Hi, firefox crashes 15 time per day for me in Jaunty, I could really use some help debugging it
<stefanlsd> askand: have you tried to run it from the console? what errors do you get? also, try disable all plugins and see if it persists...
<askand> I have tried running it from the console and get a segfault
<askand> Disabling all plugins does not help
<askand> I can not get a backtrace because I do not have the correct debuggingsymbols
<stefanlsd> askand: have you tried to follow - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox
<askand> I have, but still get (no debugging symbols found)
<askand> stefanlsd: according to people in #ubuntu-bugs that wiki is heavily outdated
<askand> for example, firefox-dbg is not in the repos
<stefanlsd> askand: yeah. looks that way a bit also.  asac is prob the right person to assist (and help update the wiki). UDS just finished and most people are travelling at the moment...
<askand> stefanlsd: ok I'll wait for him then :)
<stefanlsd> askand: kk. thanks. sorry i cant help more :)
<askand> stefanlsd: Hm looks like I was able to obtain some kind of trace from a crash file
<askand> http://pastebin.com/m57723c9b Is that good for anything?
<stefanlsd> askand: if its many apps crashing, im inclinded to think its hardware... motherboard, cpu or mem..
<askand> stefanlsd: there is a lot of apps crashing but I can run memtest without errors :O
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<asac> hi ... @munich airport for another 10 minutes :)
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<BUGabundo> had fun at UDS?
<asac> yeah .... completely exhausted now ;)
<asac> anyway lets talk later.... flight to HAM is boarding soon
 * asac out again
<BUGabundo> sure asac. just saying Hi
 * BUGabundo waves good bye and farewell travel to asac
<gnomefreak> am i the only one that notices that gwibber nightly "clear" doesnt work?
<BUGabundo> haven't tried it
<gnomefreak> 1 website i have with overlapping comments and im being told to change my font. 1 website. hint not my settings problem
 * gnomefreak now pissed
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: LOLOL
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: btw time for you to fix your avatar on identica
<BUGabundo> its stretced
<BUGabundo> *stretched
<BUGabundo> I guess from the time there was a bug, after uploading pics
<gnomefreak> not sure i will look at it this week sometime
<BUGabundo> np
<gnomefreak> monday i have a phone conf. tuesday i have 2 meetings and thursday i have meetings  i am not going to find time to do anything i wayt, thanks to GM
<BUGabundo> aahaha
<gnomefreak> bug 291027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291027 in firefox-3.0 "javascript - parseInt('08') - (or with '09') returns 0" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291027
 * nhandler is disappointed that we won't have foxmarks
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: I'm leaving the country for a few weeks, I'm removing myself as an admin on the ML
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: I'll email the other list moderators to let them know as well, someone will need to deal with the bounce mails.
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i'll just make sure to CC you on the email
<fta> back, at last
<BUGabundo> fta: welcome!
<BUGabundo> you have been missed
<BUGabundo> asac is still travelling
<fta> really?
<fta> (twice)
<BUGabundo> so how was #UDS? what are you expecting for #Karmic?
<BUGabundo> twice what?
<fta> <BUGabundo> you have been missed
<fta> <fta> really?
<fta> <BUGabundo> asac is still travelling
<fta> <fta> really?
<BUGabundo> sure you have!
<BUGabundo> we love you :)
<fta> lol
<BUGabundo> ahhh that twice LOL
<BUGabundo> humm last asac input was that he was boarding the airplane
<BUGabundo> so reply since, so I expect him to be on route , still
<BUGabundo> fta: so how was #UDS? what are you expecting for #Karmic?
<fta> let me enjoy home a bit, i'll answer later
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> enjoy at will
<fta> BUGabundo, hm, in gwibber, your nickname reads "(``-_-´´)" here
<BUGabundo> yeah I noticed
<BUGabundo> I think it was evan update
<Admiral_Chicago> gwibber...
<Admiral_Chicago> not a fan of that client
<Admiral_Chicago> TweetDeck is where its at
<BUGabundo> me likes gwibber
<BUGabundo> me likes identichat more for identica
<BUGabundo> but FOAF bug is not allowing it to go where it should
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-05-31
<LaPingvino> ping("Hello everybody");
<LaPingvino> asac.ping("Nudge about language packaging; request for comment");
<gnomefreak> asac: have you read the email from Freddy yet?
<gnomefreak> asac: hope you had a nice trip
<gnomefreak> 3.6 should not be named minefield but our build is named minefield
<fta> 3.6 *is* minefield
<gnomefreak> 3.5 is isnt it?
<gnomefreak> one or the other should be changed
<gnomefreak> they are both named minefield
<fta> i know, it's a bug on my side
<fta> in 3.5
<gnomefreak> yeah i just opened 3.5 and it says Shiretoko but i guess .desktop has it as minefield but as long as you know :)
<fta> we discussed that last week and it's not worth changing, 3.5 is nearly out
<gnomefreak> makes sense
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be REMOVED: abrowser abrowser-3.0-branding firefox-greasemonkey firefox-launchpad-plugin firefox-linky firefox-notify greasemonkey
<gnomefreak> that cant be good
<fta> indeed
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> installing firefox-3.0-brnding gives the above output if you install firefox it does not remove all them just abrowser packages
<gnomefreak> branding even
<gnomefreak> it seems installing -branding only installs branding it doesnt install firefox
<gnomefreak> im guessing that is the problem. branding should have firefox as a depend
<fta> the other way around, firefox has the two branding things as dep
<gnomefreak> Depends: firefox-3.0 (= 3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu1)
<gnomefreak> that should be firefox as well
<gnomefreak> thats the -branding deps
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0 is not the same as firefox
<gnomefreak> 3.0 is installed with or without abrowser but to use FF branding you have to install "firefox" not *-3.0
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be REMOVED: abrowser abrowser-3.0-branding
<gnomefreak> The following NEW packages will be installed: firefox firefox-3.0-branding
<gnomefreak> thats installing firefox package
<fta> good
<gnomefreak> ok my fun/work/thinking is done for the day i have other things to get done for my meetings this week
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 381135135 2009-05-30 19:08 chromium-browser_3.0.183.0~svn20090530r17289.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 227600363 2009-05-31 15:38 chromium-browser_3.0.183.0~svn20090531r17302.orig.tar.gz
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> asac, it's a 40% win
<nhandler> asac: ping
<fta> asac, hm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7094387
<stefanlsd> fta: you packaging chromium?
<fta> stefanlsd, yes
<micahg> fta:
<micahg> can you help me with a crash Q
<fta> micahg, crash of what?
<stefanlsd> fta: oh ok. did they do the same thing like gears... third_party directory with every third party lib source which they have modified to get it to compile?
<micahg> firefox
<fta> stefanlsd, yes, sort of
<micahg> is a segfault crash useful or do they have to run something else
<micahg> well
<micahg> I actually know they should run something else
<micahg> ok
<micahg> let me start over (working without caffeine)
<micahg> some attached a crash file
<fta> micahg, a properly backtrace with resolved symbols is always nice to have
<micahg> I extracted it
<stefanlsd> fta: heh. yeah. gears source code is 300mb or so uncompressed (mostly 3rd party libs like gecko, gtk, sqlite.) heh.  was lots of work getting it to compile against system libs
<micahg> I got all the files
<fta> (it's dinner time for me, i have to go for a while)
<micahg> but it
<micahg> 's for FF2
<micahg> and I don't have symbols for it
<fta> micahg, ?? i don't understand. you're still using ff2?
<micahg> no, user was
<micahg> I'm just wondering if I should remove the .crash file and attach all the files that come out of it
<micahg> -CoreDump
<micahg> but I keep getting this
<micahg> No symbol table info available.
<micahg> I'm assumming since I don't have FF2
<fta> stefanlsd, i don't want to strip those 3rd party libs. i just stripped some stuff used only on mac/win and gained quite a lot. I want to be able to build with or without system libs
<jcastro> stefanlsd: thanks for packaging gears!
<fta> micahg, hm, i still don't understand but I'm not much into bugs so maybe that's just me.
<micahg> ah
<micahg> jcastro: you into bugs?
<fta> stefanlsd, chromium is supposed to have gears builtin
<jcastro> micahg: not if I can help it. :p
<stefanlsd> fta: i think we need to aim to build everything against system libs
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> asac: you around?
<fta> stefanlsd, yes but chromium is far from ready to do that. my initial patch to use 14 system libs has been lost during the transition to gyp.
<fta> (it was committed upstream)
<stefanlsd> jcastro: no problem. would be great to get it through revu.  few small issues we need to sort out :)
<jcastro> yeah for some reason after installing it my prism gmail thing started launching the calendar instead
 * jcastro is digging through the lp bugs
<fta> oh, for once, my name is used: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/05/hands-on-google-chromium-browser-alpha-for-linux.ars   neat :)
 * jcastro hugs fta 
<jcastro> I am so tired I can barely type
<stefanlsd> fta: nice :)
<fta> jcastro, :) I just had a 1h20min flight so i'm ok, i just lost a lot of time in airports, trains and buses
<jcastro> heh
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 227585328 2009-05-31 19:07 chromium-browser_3.0.183.0~svn20090531r17302.orig.tar.gz (with bz2 inside)
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 197049960 2009-05-31 20:26 chromium-browser_3.0.183.0~svn20090531r17302.orig.tar.gz (with 7z inside)
<fta> better than the 381M tarball from yesterday
<Jazzva> nhandler: yay. we got license and settings dir changes accepted upstream :) http://foxyproxy.mozdev.org/drupal/content/foxyproxy-license
<nhandler> Jazzva: That is good news. I'm still waiting for a few other devs to include a proper license for some other extensions
<Jazzva> nhandler: seems like we'll have to wait a bit more... look at #ubuntu-motu channel
<fta> BUGabundo, spilled water? ;)
<BUGabundo1> I moved a bottle thinking it was closed
<fta> Selecting previously deselected package greasemonkey.
<fta> Unpacking greasemonkey (from .../greasemonkey_0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<fta> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/greasemonkey_0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<fta>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}', which is also in package firefox-greasemonkey
<fta> Preparing to replace firefox-greasemonkey 0.8.20080119.0-0ubuntu2 (using .../firefox-greasemonkey_0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<fta> Unpacking replacement firefox-greasemonkey ...
<fta> ...
<fta> Errors were encountered while processing:
<fta>  /var/cache/apt/archives/greasemonkey_0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<fta> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-05-31
<cwillu> heh, view bug reports freezes up for seconds at a time under the nightly 3.7 build
<cwillu> viewing rather, on launchpad
<BUGabundo_remote> bu dia!
<nikolam> bah. importing seamonkey 1.1.17 profile into seamonkey 2.0.4 (seamonkey -migration) does not import passwords and looks to me like not importing most of inboxes i have
<nikolam> ok, I take back my previous finding.
<nikolam> It happens only if Sm2 is already used separately form previous profile and then migrated
<nikolam> if there is no sm2 profile dir already, then migration to SM2 seems to work OK so far ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> fta something is funky with Ch
<BUGabundo_remote> I have "offer translation" disable and it still offers it :(
<BUGabundo_remote> fta http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45470
 * cwillu pokes at bug
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, sorry, no time atm, i'm busy with work
<BUGabundo_remote> np
<BUGabundo_remote> I filed it upstream
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> i see you uploaded some stuff to the transition PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hi, are we backporting the latest mozilla-devscripts
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so far, there's been no need to
<chrisccoulson> i'm not relying on any new features from it
<chrisccoulson> and there's not much left to backport now ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I updated the gobby doc last night with the extensions you worked on
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks
<chrisccoulson> i had a late night on friday ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you working today, or just around?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm just hanging around atm, but i might do a bit of work after dinner
<fta> transition PPA?
<micahg> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35
<fta> oh
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/mozillateam--ffox35.html then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so if the versions look ok, can you copy and rebuild my sources from the transition PPA
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just the stuff I uploaded in the last 3 days
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, will do
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll be working on this today, not as much of a rush as before, but still trying to rush ;)
<chrisccoulson> no bdrung about today?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you know what the specific issue with the stumbleupon licensing was?
<chrisccoulson> thats one of the extensions i still need to update in hardy
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no idea
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, prism won't build w/out newer mozilla-devscripts, but I guess I can hack the packaging to fix that
<micahg> if it's the only package
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe don't copy prism until the last minute
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm trying openjdk now
<chrisccoulson> micahg - FYI - the call for testing which will be going out soon is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Firefox3.6.4Upgrade
<micahg> chrisccoulson: let me know when and I'll pass along to bugsquad, I guess I do have to rush to finish everything today then ;)
<chrisccoulson> ara has been helping with providing a way for us to get proper feedback
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can people file bugs?
<fta> which gnome are we targeting in maverick? 2.31?
<micahg> fta: I think mostly 2.32 (3.0)
<fta> k
<micahg> fta: can you help me with a pbuilder line: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/442356/
<fta> micahg, should be on two lines.. 1/ --update --othermirror "your deb line"  --override-config  2/ --build ...
<micahg> fta: I tried that also and it didn't work
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/442364/
<micahg> fta: I'll try recreating from scratch
<fta> micahg, did it work?
<micahg> fta: still trying
<fta> micahg, oh, here, the --create part takes less than 1min
<micahg> fta: yeah, I accidentally ran it twice
<micahg> fta: weird, still not working I think my pbuilder sources aren't updating
<fta> micahg, here is how to easily figure out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/442376/
<fta> then build your stuff and you will see the hook pasting your apt sources at the beginning
<micahg> fta: it doesn't like me today :(
<fta> micahg, did you try with my hook?
<micahg> no, hmmm, let me try
<fta> if the sources files are correct, but it still doesn't work, update my hook and insert "apt-get update" before the exit
<fta> to be sure, you can also insert an "apt-cache madison your_dep" to see if it's available or not
<micahg> k, now it looks like it's working, let's see if it builds
<micahg> fta: the line is in there
<micahg> fta: it sees the package, just sayd tha it's uninstallable
<fta> micahg, is it?
<micahg> yep
<fta> micahg, i mean, is it pbuilder's fault or is that package really uninstallable?
<micahg> fta: idk
<fta> micahg, could you paste the full logs?
<micahg> fta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/442394/
<fta> <fta> if the sources files are correct, but it still doesn't work, update my hook and insert "apt-get update" before the exit
<fta> <fta> to be sure, you can also insert an "apt-cache madison your_dep" to see if it's available or not
<fta> micahg, ^^
<micahg> fta: did that
<micahg> I'm testing in my chroot now to see if there's an issue
<fta> oh, right
<micahg> wfm
<micahg> I've wasted an hour on this already, I'm just going to push to my PPA and copy to team PPA if it builds
<fta> which branch are you trying to build? maybe i can try
<micahg> fta: openjdk-6
<micahg> fta: with the patch for xul192
<micahg> PPA builders aren't busy, so I don't care that much ATM
<fta> ok
<fta> i really wonder if i should bother filing bugs against maverick, noone seems to care at this point
<micahg> fta: what do you mean?
<fta> micahg, i've already reported a dozen crashers, nada
<micahg> fta: it's still early and people are just trying to get packages updated
<fta> yep, i know. i should just stop with the bugs then. it's pointless
<micahg> fta: any idea why this patch wouldn't apply in hardy? http://icedtea.classpath.org/hg/icedtea6/raw-rev/8353f4e67ec1
<fta> what do you mean?
<micahg> fta: the patch doesn't apply because the files can't be found and I verified some of them are there
<fta> micahg, did you update d/rules?
<fta> it seems they have a special way to apply the patches
<micahg> fta: yeah, I added the line there, it just doesn't seem to apply
<fta> micahg, i don't know, i never touched this package, you should ask doko
<micahg> fta: k, thanks
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - do you remember what the licensing issue was with stumbleupon?
<chrisccoulson> we're rolling out firefox 3.6.4 to hardy over the next week, and i'm trying to get all the extensions up-to-date
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: no - i would have to check it
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - would you mind doing that please? :)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: MPL and the GPL are incompatible
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you know anything about openjdk
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-mozext-maintainers/2010-January/000400.html
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't know much about that, how come?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can't get my patch to apply
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - thanks. that leaves me with a bit of a problem ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49452870/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.openjdk-6_6b11-2ubuntu2.3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz some of the files don't exist, but some do and it won't apply to them either...
<chrisccoulson> we might have to just ship an empty stumbleupon package in hardy-security to remove the broken extension after the update, but that's quite suboptimal :(
<sebner> bdrung: hab ich das schon einmal gewusst das du ein deutscher bist? =)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'll have a look at that in a bit
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, I'll move on to something else in the mean time
<bdrung> sebner: kA - es dauert meist sehr lang bis man merkt dass der andere auch Deutscher ist
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm a bit stuck here - i'm not sure what to do about stumbleupon (the latest version needed for the hardy update has a licensing issue - http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-mozext-maintainers/2010-January/000400.html)
<sebner> bdrung: naja, auf mich trifft das ja nicht zu ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: is that in the archive?
<chrisccoulson> asac - stumbleupon is in the archive until karmic (we dropped it last cycle)
<bdrung> sebner: lass mich LP checken
<bdrung> sebner: wien - dicht genug dran. wie kommst du jetzt eigentlich drauf?
<sebner> bdrung: hab auf dem planten nur dein behind motu interview entdeckt :)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: if you find a solution for stumbleupon, please push it into debian (pkg-mozext)
<bdrung> sebner: ja, ich habs nach nem halben jahr geschafft endlich daniel anfrage zu beantworten ;)
<sebner> heh
<BUGabundo> great :( gwibber is broken
<BUGabundo> who is looking for gwibber now?
<asac> chrisccoulson: if its gone in lucid, we should make it go away in hardy too ... just upload an empty package i guess
<asac> chrisccoulson: or eat that licensing issue (if there is a real issue -- cant check in depth now)
<asac> BUGabundo_fewd: kenvandine was always looking for gwibber
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, that's what i thought (about the empty package). i'm not sure if that will surpise users though
<asac> chrisccoulson: it might, but well. the other option is to just leave it as it is or force the new version
<asac> have you tried if that works?
<asac> e.g. bump maxversion?
<asac> or use the karmic version and bump maxversion?
 * asac assumes that was already tried for lucid
<chrisccoulson> i'll see if that works. i can't remember if we tried that for stumbleupon in lucid
<chrisccoulson> micahg - have you noticed plugin-container crashing in build6?
<chrisccoulson> i've just realised i keep seeing apport pop up now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, but I haven't looked at my crashes in a few days :-/
<BUGabundo> asac: _was_? no longer is?
<asac> BUGabundo: was and is
<BUGabundo> asac: GO TO BED
<BUGabundo> that's an order
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have a problem if I backport the latest kazekhase to hardy?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: It was going well, but now there are more intricate changes and I realize that the latest version already fixed all this
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, if it's too much effort / too risky to patch the hardy version, then you could just backport the karmic version
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, that should do it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: seems like that won't work as GTK 2.16 is required :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll try harder to backport
<chrisccoulson> micahg - heh, same with epiphany ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'd check which 2.16 features it *really* needs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but you had to backport parts of GTK 2.16 for that, I don't think kazekhase is worth it, I just need to go find the last few commits upstream for xul192 support
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it ok to throw it all in one patch or should I separate the commits?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that should be fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> bdrung: you're famous :)
<bdrung> micahg: really?
<micahg> bdrung: http://behindmotu.wordpress.com/2010/05/31/benjamin-drung-bdrung/
<bdrung> micahg: i wouldn't count that as famous ;)
<micahg> bdrung: it's on planet ubuntu :)
<bdrung> micahg: look at the screenshot - that's the time needed for answering the questions :)
<bdrung> micahg: my blog post are on planet ubuntu, too
<micahg> bdrung: I know
<bdrung> you know?
<micahg> bdrung: I know your posts are on there, it was not so serious what I was saying before
<bdrung> micahg: ok, i thought you knew that i needed month for it (-> http://behindmotu.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/bildschirmfoto.png)
<micahg> oh  I guess I missed that :)
<fta> lol http://www.osnews.com/story/23383/Firefox_for_Windows_Starts_64bit_Transition
<mconnor> why lol?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> read it last week
<BUGabundo> there's already a x64 project
<BUGabundo> they are picking on that work
<BUGabundo> and dailies will start soon
<BUGabundo> mconnor: I guess fta is laughing to the fact Linux has 64bits build since for ever
<BUGabundo> or better, years
<BUGabundo> while windows only had swiftfox binaries, recently a x64 project, and only now oficial support
<BUGabundo> with all the known limitations: no java, no flash, and no OS or manufactures supporting 64bits
<BUGabundo> even linux is craming it
<micahg> BUGabundo: debian just made 64 bit official 3 yrs ago
<BUGabundo> ehe
<mconnor> BUGabundo: linux has had, to be fair, crashy and unstable builds that we haven't supported and generated many reports of problems
<mconnor> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-01
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think i've got all of the extensions for hardy uploaded now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: still wrestling with kazekhase
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> are there still any xul-1.9 packages left to port?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, looks like there are a few still
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I had a problem with chmsee and getting dh_xulrunner to work right
<chrisccoulson> there is no dh_xulrunner in hardy is there?
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> of course there is now ;)
 * chrisccoulson should probably get some sleep soon
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I had it done except for that
<chrisccoulson> i see liferea in the PPA - is that ready to go?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have to repush with teh proper version
<micahg> chrisccoulson: listen, miro, and edbrowser you should just be able to copy and rebuild to the security PPA
<micahg> *edbrowse
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so nothing else needed new m-devscripts?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've not found anything that really needs it just yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, should I redo prism tonight to not need it?
<chrisccoulson> it depends on how much effort it is. if it really needs it, then we can backport it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it was a change to the build system, I can add the files to the prism source if it's the only package that needs it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i just spotted a small mistake with edbrowse
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, what's wrong?
<chrisccoulson> LD_LIBRARY_PATH should be colon-separated (you used a semi-colon)
<chrisccoulson> unless that doesn't matter?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk, I used a semicolon in lucid
<chrisccoulson> heh, i probably should have spotted that then ;)
<chrisccoulson> i must be being more cautious with these updates
<chrisccoulson> the man page says it should be colon-separated
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll delete the version in the transition PPA and reupload
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no need to do that, i can just change it before i upload
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> good to know
<BUGabundo_remote> oh look,marshmallows \w/
<gnomefreak> lucid wont find my usb stick (none of them
<fta2> asac, filed some bugs wrt the LP API
<fta2> asac, also added the missing build-deps in the popups of my dashboard. like here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-security--ppa.html
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hi, just checking in
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I saw the call for testing went out
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I fwd to bugsquad?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, feel free to do that if you think it will get more people involved
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you talk to jdstrand yet?
<jdstrand> I got the messages, yes
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, did you try the update yet? :)
<jdstrand> I will be focusing on this today and during the week, but haven't yet, no
<micahg> chrisccoulson: first bug :) bug 588311
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 588311 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Upgrading Firefox 3.0 to 3.6.4 (Mozilla Security Team PPA) breaks font rendering on Hardy 8.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588311
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's because fontconfig in hardy sets the hinting to medium
<chrisccoulson> if you change the hintstyle to hintslight, then the fonts look normal
<chrisccoulson> asac^^ (people complaining about fonts in hardy already) ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you think we should agree on a tag for these bugs, so we can find them easily?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, that's a good idea, ffox36-distro maybe (ffox36-hardy, ffox36-jaunty. ffox36-karmic)?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think i prefer the ffox36-hardy tags etc
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, that sounds good, I can add them to the Bugs/Tags wiki page
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, that font rendering bug is really the same issue as bug 559149
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 559149 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 3.6 font smoothing does not honor gnome-settings (affects: 11) (heat: 58)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559149
<chrisccoulson> i really need to make this work :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags#Firefox/Xulrunner%20Stable%20Upgrade%20Regressions
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i will add a mail filter to mark those as important when they come in
<micahg> chrisccoulson: have you used the new enigmail to encrypt stuff to others w/out issue yet?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet, i use evolution for all my work stuff though ;)
<chrisccoulson> so enigmail is not something i normally use
<chrisccoulson> do you have issues then?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not sure, maybe I'll run a test later
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we're famous :) http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Phoronix/~3/K09CUO0PvrA/vr.php
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wish ara would have told people to actually file bugs :(
<asac> chrisccoulson: yeah. so that would require a fontconfig update too then i guess
<gnomefreak> how do you format an USB stick that will not mount?
<asac> chrisccoulson: at least the postinst migration madness i added to cleanup the messy configs
<asac> and of course the cairo patch, but we probably have that
<asac> already
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, we have the cairo patch. the issue is really bug 559149
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 559149 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 3.6 font smoothing does not honor gnome-settings (affects: 11) (heat: 58)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559149
<chrisccoulson> which sucks :(
<chrisccoulson> i need to fix that ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: look at the fontconfig transition in postinst
<asac> chrisccoulson: i am sure 90% of that problem is due to the dirt that is there
<asac> and 10% is the gnome-settings honouring
<asac> fontconfig was hacked in ubuntu by lots of unknowing guys and never cleaned up ... which is why i did that cleanup in jaunty iirc
<asac> like arne ;)
<asac> but before someone else did all that config tweaking ;)
<asac> which was never cleaned up
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i will have a look at that in a bit
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> cool
<asac> thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - did you make any more progress with kazehakase?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: a little, I hope to finish tonight
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, cool. if you get stuck, then it might be worth doing the remaining xul1.9 rdepends first
 * micahg is wondering if it's worth idleing in -desktop
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, you should do ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll move on if I don't finish tonight
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what's your plan for the week
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm going to prepare the karmic firefox and xulrunner packages tomorrow, alongside hardy testing
<chrisccoulson> and then start updating the extensions there too
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, BTW, people can file bugs from PPAs against FF, I overrode apport to allow that since we use PPAs heavily
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, cool. do you want to discuss with ara and maybe edit the wiki to remove the comment about not reporting bugs?
<chrisccoulson> (i'm in a team meeting atm)
<chrisccoulson> ah, i think she might have finished for the day
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll be back in about 2 hrs
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: do you care about apt-get upgrade vs update-manager/dist-upgrade?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: firefox-branding didn't exist in hardy and a standard 'upgrade' won't pull it in -- which means ff disappears from the main menu and the gnome-panel
<jdstrand> s/standard//
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, it should be a dist-upgrade really (and update-manager does the right thing)
<jdstrand> k
<jdstrand> I can confirm dist-upgrade and update-manager dtrt
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> the same will probably apply for the updates that pull in xulrunner-1.9.2
<micahg> chrisccoulson: would you be ok with backporting Lucid openjdk to hardy (it's in universe there)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: still need to talk to doko, but that might be in the morning
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'll let doko make the decision for that one
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll try him again in the morning
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<BUGabundo> fta: some icons in chromium are acting up! stuff like gmail starts :(
<BUGabundo> fta: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1733
<fta> no idea
<fta> X driver issue?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> can't reproduce on a clean profile
<fta> try to disable your addons one at a time then
<BUGabundo> already did
<BUGabundo> all of them
<BUGabundo> restarted browser
<BUGabundo> cleared cache
<BUGabundo> its only happning on the lastest build
<fta> BUGabundo, http://chromespot.com/tweets/Top
<fta> -Top
<BUGabundo> fta: what am I suppose to be watching ?
<fta> latest, or anything, this seems to be quite aware of all new cool stuff chrom* related
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> boring :)
<fta> too bad it's twitter, i don't use that
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I do use it
<BUGabundo> unfortunately
<chrisccoulson> micahg - liferea is a pain ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: porting it?
<chrisccoulson> it keeps spawning nautilus windows
<chrisccoulson> just like xiphos did ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, so it's not a simple fix like I did :)
<chrisccoulson> but i've already patched liferea with the workaround, so there must be a different issue
<chrisccoulson> never mind ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - liferea is working now
<chrisccoulson> i got the logic the wrong way round in my patch ;)
<chrisccoulson> will get that uploaded now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the non-ported version also failed to work even just with xulrunner 1.9.2 installed, which is why it's important we test all the applications we're not porting too ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, yeah, that's a problem, we might have to patch some to use only xul19
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i expect that might be the case
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but do you want me to test the apps as well or just port?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: or just test the apps I port?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - just test the apps you port for now. i will probably install most of the other applications tomorrow to make sure they still work
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, if you have a chance, can you test sun-java6?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm not sure if we have to rebuild against xul192 or if it will work out of the box
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will test that
<micahg> but I was told they had support for NPAPI for quite a while
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nvm, 6.20 is in -updates, we just have to see if a rebuild is necessary against xul192 :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the plugin seems to be working ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-02
<chrisccoulson> yelp is one application that looks like it needs to be forced to use 1.9
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, do you need me to do that?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: s/need/want/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks, but i've just done that already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<gnomefreak> who is here and can answer an impossible question? and no its not a trick question or joke :(
<gnomefreak> at best i need to mount a drive that cant be mounted and pull data from it or next best is to mount it to format it
<gnomefreak> ok i am officially out of ideas good or bad
<mconnor> gnomefreak: you're assuming the drive is working?
<gnomefreak> mconnor: its not mounting so i cant format or pull/push data
<mconnor> gnomefreak: is it recognized at all (i.e. does it show up in BIOS?)
<gnomefreak> i didnt look but a usb stick may show up in BIOS?
<mconnor> oh, USB stick?
<gnomefreak> yep
<mconnor> dunno, haven't tried :)
<gnomefreak> ill look tomarrow thanks
<gnomefreak> tomarrow even
<mconnor> on OS X, it would at least show up in disk utility, were it recognized as a USB mass storage device
<gnomefreak> oh damnit
<mconnor> does it have an LED that lights up when plugged in?
<gnomefreak> mconnor: for some reason i am thinking its a curropt FS at this time but its ~10:30PM
<gnomefreak> mconnor: it does show but never mounts
<mconnor> yeah, likely
<mconnor> good luck!
<gnomefreak> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> tear your eyes out :O
<ddecator> i'll pass
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: u have any idea what ken is up to? I really miss gwibber :\
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45625
<BUGabundo_remote> reproducable in another pc
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: do you know the command to switch back and forth between metacity and compiz?
<BUGabundo_remote> ye
<BUGabundo_remote> metacity --replace
<BUGabundo_remote> and compiz --replace
<BUGabundo_remote> give me a sec
<gnomefreak> k
<BUGabundo_remote> alias compizB='DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace &'
<BUGabundo_remote> you gonna need this if your WM gets trash
<BUGabundo_remote> run it in a TTY
 * gnomefreak trying to switch back and forth from gnome -> gnome-shell. the command you gave me changes to metacity?
<gnomefreak> oh and alias? didnt know it can be a command without setting an alias at all
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: vacation maybe? no idea
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: check in -desktop
<asac> seems he is still there
<BUGabundo_remote> gnomefreak: I just have an alias so I don't forget :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> it works :) be back smoke than play
<gnomefreak> LP is going down in about 14 minutes
<gnomefreak> ok so it isnt really easy to start a terminal without knowing how to
<BUGabundo_remote> yes it is
<gnomefreak> when running upstream packages is there a certain place it saves the apps profile?
<Dimmuxx> meh I really hate this annoying bug that stops suggestions from showing up in the url bar and google search. The only way to get it back seems to be to restart firefox.
<Dimmuxx> I don't really know what to search for in the bug reports either. anybody know what I'm talking about? ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey, if you are going to have to do another upload of ff364 for lucid, can you include the apparmor fixes?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, can do, although i think this is probably what will be the final release now
<jdstrand> k
<chrisccoulson> but if i do another iteration, i will include the apparmor fixes too
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I appreciate it :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: all going well? all extensions updated already?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, all the extensions are done
<chrisccoulson> so far, the only issue i've seen with firefox is the font issue
<asac> right. did you find the fontconfig cleanup code?
<chrisccoulson> asac - not yet, i've been reviewing and uploading some of micahg's work
<asac> kk
<chrisccoulson> i had to fix yelp to only use xul1.9 too, as it broke completely once 1.9.2 was installed
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, if you want to attract the attention of ch devs, try the PDT tz
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: try what?
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, us west coast timezone
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm on GMT :)
<fta> not what i meant
<fta> if you ask a question when noone's listening, no wonder you get no answer
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: don't ppl read backlogs»
<BUGabundo_remote> pff
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, i sure don't, unless i was targeted explicitly
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
<BUGabundo_remote> lame
<kylehuff> BUGabundo_remote: Yes, many do.. sometimes... it is difficult to read a backlog when you are also reading the current messages or partaking in a conversation. Especially if you have been away from your desk, or too busy to read-as-its-goes and you get an entire day worth of backlog. The truth is, more than likely your question/problem is your own - therefor the onus is on you to be diligent in asking your question at times people are available
<BUGabundo_remote> kylehuff: my deligent self did the proper thing: file the bug
<BUGabundo_remote> now I'm trying to quick track it, cause it's a regression
<kylehuff> BUGabundo_remote: perfect. I'm not bashing your method, I was only hoping to give you a little insight as to why it is hard to get a response sometimes.. BTW: multiply what I said above by the number of channels a given developer is in.. YIKES..
<BUGabundo_remote> kylehuff: me, as an user, am in 12 channels, over 3 server, 3 µblogs, 2 MUCs, etc
<BUGabundo_remote> one of my fav channels is more OT then most OffTopic channels you may ever know
<BUGabundo_remote> including ubuntu-offtopic
<BUGabundo_remote> and it still manages to provide dev and user support
<BUGabundo_remote> take a pic into #cyanogenmod
<kylehuff> sounds great - but this is not that room. you are comparing apples against oranges..
<BUGabundo_remote> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ofc
<BUGabundo_remote> hence I expect ppl to read backlogs on slow moving rooms
<kylehuff> and I expect you are not likely to get a response.. but good luck man.
<fta> good, all my crashes in maverick are gone except one.. pulseaudio
<fta> http://blog.chromium.org/2010/06/in-open-for-rlz.html
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-03
<asac> !test
<ubot4> hrm?
<asac> kk
<BUGabundo> pong
<asac> heh. thanks!
<BUGabundo> np
<sebner> asac: test passed?! :P
<asac> my unit tests are still running ;)
<asac> not sure if there is a hang or if my CPU needs an upgrade ;)
<asac> but they take ages :-P
<sebner> asac: hmm, I think the chances are higher that your inet laggs than your IRC client froze :P
<asac> lol
<asac> true
<gnomefreak> fta: are you around? there was an X bug that you uploaded a patch to the bug work around for it was to use xorg edgers PPA
<gnomefreak> i know its kind of general but i dont recall much about it
<BUGabundo> (2010-06-03 03:29:10) yath: yeah, the android sessions from I/O are online
<BUGabundo> (2010-06-03 03:29:11) yath: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=316B437F0CB82A68
<BUGabundo> fta: ^^^^^^^^^^
<LLStarks> yo micahg. is 3.6.4 going to be webm enabled? if not, is the team allowed to used webm-enabled builds for the backporting?
<micahg> LLStarks: I don't know if they backported that
<micahg> LLStarks: they're still working on getting it in trunk, probably for 4.0
<LLStarks> why is intrepid the odd man out?
<micahg> LLStarks: ?
<LLStarks> i know its not supported
<LLStarks> but to support hardy and jaunty feels weird
<LLStarks> lts scheduling makes it stupid
<micahg> LLStarks: normal process, in 5 months, jaunty will be EOL
<micahg> then hardy and karmic go EOL 6 months later and I can start using the Lucid tools :)
<LLStarks> lucid tools?
<micahg> LLStarks: debhelper 7 and mozilla-devscripts 0.22 :)
<LLStarks> not backwards compat?
<micahg> LLStarks: the newer features
<LLStarks> such as?
<micahg> debhelper 7 made for much shorter rules scripts
<LLStarks> ah
<LLStarks> i'm a bit confused on how the lucid firefox+xulrunner setup will be backported to older ubuntu releases. that work took months to perfect. how will the transition work?
<micahg> LLStarks: -security updates
<micahg> and a week of testing
<LLStarks> i know that much, but how much is being changed under the hood to allow this?
<LLStarks> afaik, xul and firefox used to be joined at the hip in older releases.
<micahg> LLStarks: well, Firefox and xulrunner aren't changing, but we have to work on a lot of other stuff
<micahg> LLStarks: we're just using the lucid firefox and xulrunner is like it always was
<dpm> hi all, does anyone know which package provides the functionality where the "Install missing plugins..." option is shown in FF?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - ubufox
<dpm> thanks chrisccoulson. Do you happen to know if that particular string ("Install missing plugins...") actually comes from ubufox or from somewhere else? I'm trying to see how it can be localized, and I cannot find it in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/ubufox/maverick/files/head%3A/locale/
<chrisccoulson> dpm - the string actually comes from firefox it seems
<chrisccoulson> browser/locales/en-US/chrome/browser/browser.properties
<chrisccoulson> so, i was wrong ;)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, ah, thanks, yes, I found it there too -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/firefox/+pots/firefox-3.6/ca/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=missing
<fta> gnomefreak, hi, what about my patches?
<fta> fyi, some of the umd uploads have been rejected this morning, hence the gaps in the dashboard: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html => bug 589068
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589068 in soyuz "Upload rejected with "unsupported operand type(s) for -: 'datetime.datetime' and 'NoneType'" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589068
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^
<fta> btw, lots of red there :P
<gnomefreak> fta: i was thinking of the wrong bug
<fta> i did some fixes/workarounds for the gtk rgba bugs but in maverick only
<gnomefreak> Anyone know if there is a gnome-shell channel?
 * gnomefreak cant log into gnome bug tracker :( not sure what they are using as user name (the email address,real name, email address without the @bleh.com)
<gnomefreak> go figure i finally get logged into gnome bugzilla nd i dont know how to report a bug, its simular to Mozilla's but damn
 * gnomefreak be back
 * gnomefreak thinks i know what i did
<gnomefreak> or not
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: any ETA for the FF rollout?
<fta> micahg, [14:10] <fta> fyi, some of the umd uploads have been rejected this morning, hence the gaps in the dashboard: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html => bug 589068
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589068 in soyuz "Upload rejected with "unsupported operand type(s) for -: 'datetime.datetime' and 'NoneType'" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589068
<micahg> fta: thanks for the update earlier
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i just tried a fedora live CD to see how firefox performs
<chrisccoulson> it is quite a lot more responsive in fedora, even running from a live CD
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, not good, can you check about:buildconfig to comapre to our build?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i will in a bit, i'm back in ubuntu now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Virtualbox :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: although I can do that too, but let's focus on that after we finish the backports
<chrisccoulson> micahg - fedora live CD seems to suck in a VM for some reason
<chrisccoulson> so i tried it on real hardware instead
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, I think I saw soemthing in the Vbox changelog for 3.2.2 about that
<gnomefreak> do either of you know where upstream packages use for profile? is it in the .bz*
<micahg> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> micahg: upstream firefox download+unpack cd into to run it. where would it look for an outside profile in the unpacked dir?
<micahg> gnomefreak: ~/.mozilla/firefox ?
<gnomefreak> so it uses the dir we have already or does it make its own in the unpacked dir.
<micahg> gnomefreak: start with -P and you'll see the profiles it finds :)
 * gnomefreak can do that. :)
<gnomefreak> by the way that extension to import/export tb filters is useless as hell
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, it's dependent on the same dir structure in teh new profile, I discovered that at UDS
 * micahg forgot to file a bug
<gnomefreak> cool thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: if you file a bug, feel free to subscribe me
<gnomefreak> micahg: using it is good isnt it?
<micahg> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> micahg: file a bug on the profile topic above?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, about the import/export filter (sorry, just realized it was an addon)
<gnomefreak> oh that. even the author says it  is worthless (for the most part)
<gnomefreak> it says it on the addon page
<micahg> gnomefreak: ah, I should read more carefully
 * gnomefreak think i found out the root of my TB bugs
<micahg> gnomefreak: ah, please tell
<gnomefreak> profile
<gnomefreak> just dont understand why renaming a dir and start with a clean one didnt fix it
<gnomefreak> i should know more in a few days (maybe by monday
<micahg> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> !info libstdc++5 karmic
<ubot4> gnomefreak: Package libstdc++5 does not exist in karmic
<gnomefreak> !info libstdc++6 karmic
<ubot4> gnomefreak: libstdc++6 (source: gcc-4.4): The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is required. Version 4.4.1-4ubuntu9 (karmic), package size 338 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<micahg> gnomefreak: was removed
<gnomefreak> micahg: i thought so just wanted to make sure
<micahg> gnomefreak: there's a bug report with people screaming
<gnomefreak> there is a few of them :) but if it is the one i just replied to than its known :) that was a major thing with update 0.8->0.9
<gnomefreak> IIRC upstream used diff version as we did
<micahg> bug 431091
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 431091 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "libstdc++5 removal breaks non-ubuntu applications (affects: 49) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431091
<gnomefreak> ia32-libs has been a problem for a long time hasnt it?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, but it should be going away in maverick with multiarch
<gnomefreak> we can only hope ;)
<gnomefreak> be back need a smoke than try to figure out how to get sound working in gnome-shell :(
<gnomefreak> ok so how do you fix something that you cant find
<micahg> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> in gnome-shell there is no way to add things to the panel AFAICT so i cant adjust the sound and no where in the menu does it give you any settings
<gnomefreak> i filed 2 bugs with gnome bug tracker on gnome-shell both wishlists and they were closed within 30 minutes as "not going to happen" 1 due to major overhaul for gnome3 and the other because they cant fix all wishlist bugs
<fta> multiarch in maverick :) nice dream
<gnomefreak> think i found it but why in FUSA
<fta> micahg, can we drop ff3.5 from umd? it's red and dead anyway
<fta> also, what about tb3.1?
<micahg> fta: yes, but not xul191, also please drop tb3.0
<micahg> fta: no, I need to fix that
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak: hi
<gnomefreak> damnit can someone do that for me
<micahg> gnomefreak: hi :)
<gnomefreak> this sucks
<micahg> fta: after hardy/jaunty/karmic backports are done, I want to fix tb31 dailies
<fta> micahg, ok
<gnomefreak> please try again
<micahg> and get tb32 going
<micahg> gnomefreak: hi :)
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<gnomefreak> thanks
<BUGabundo> fta: *zero* action on my corruption bug :(
<gnomefreak> tb32? what about 3.1
<BUGabundo> happening on two machines
<micahg> gnomefreak: 3.1 will merge into tb.head soon, but I hope to fix it
<gnomefreak> ok sound works when i test it but doesnt work in apps
<BUGabundo> there goes the benefit of dailies for catching regretions
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok cool
 * gnomefreak using thunderbird daily i saw regressions (just not lately)
<fta> micahg, i can't delete, lp timeouts
<micahg> fta: k
<gnomefreak> crimsun: was pulseaudio and gnome-shell expected to work together?
<BUGabundo> as crimsun been online? need to bug him about my MUTE bug. not fixed with the new version
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: its a known bug i filed it already and so have others
<gnomefreak> being muted on startup?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> but its HW specific
 * micahg has had that for a few releases
<micahg> now it's only the speaker volume
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: no its not
<micahg> before it was the master channel
<micahg> in Lucid that is
 * gnomefreak lost terack of that bug but he did mark one as a dup of it 
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I can get the channel log when crimsun explained it :)
<fta> BUGabundo, when did your bug started?
<BUGabundo> humm not sure
<gnomefreak> ok system test == sound testing the volume/speaker bump/bark works but irssi tb do not giv eme any sound
<BUGabundo> some weeks after maverick went open
<gnomefreak> i saw it in Lucid
<BUGabundo> fta: we were here speacking about your frags
<gnomefreak> before final release and was like that
<fta> BUGabundo, a few days ago, i've added XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 in the wrapper
<fta> BUGabundo, could you try without it?
<BUGabundo> erkk
<BUGabundo> I got confused
<BUGabundo> are you speaking of ch corruptoin?
<BUGabundo> or audio ?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> I'm blond .... be nice to me
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: xlib is chromium
<gnomefreak> If i had to guess
<fta> yep
<BUGabundo> yeah could be that
<BUGabundo> may 23 was when we spoke to crimsun
<BUGabundo> (2010-05-23 21:13:47) crimsun: the aim is to reduce/eliminate the number of quirks that need to go into the init db, hence the objective is to have everything be "Unknown"
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> (2010-05-23 21:10:40) crimsun: BUGabundo: init is what we should be using instead of 'restore'
<BUGabundo> ok, now back to Ch bug
<micahg> BUGabundo: he just posted to the -devel list about that
<BUGabundo> fta: my chr bug started Monday or Tuesday
<BUGabundo> ORLY? lOL
<BUGabundo> fta: and on Wednesday my debian machine started too
<micahg> BUGabundo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-June/030834.html
<BUGabundo> cool
<BUGabundo> so its being worked on
<BUGabundo> not fixed yet
<BUGabundo> thanks micahg
<BUGabundo> I *really* should try to read devel ml :(((
<gnomefreak> seems my bug was fixed here at least
<BUGabundo> but 3323 unread emails scrares me
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: hence why I said HW specific
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i have ~5000 just in upstream bugs
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> I got 80GBs of unread email
<gnomefreak> after 3 weeks yuo can imagine why im here this late in the day
 * micahg has plenty of unread mail as well (>8k unread LP bugs)
<BUGabundo> mew
<gnomefreak> micahg: im around where you are on unread
 * gnomefreak just tring to add filters im ~1/2 done i hope
<micahg> gnomefreak: I filter by package in LP and by upstream for upstream bugs
<fta> BUGabundo, did you try?
 * BUGabundo is confused
<BUGabundo> try what?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i am filtering everything by package by mailing list ect... i am almost done with gnomefreak @gmail than on to ubuntu.ase@... << main ubuntu mozilla bugs
<fta> BUGabundo, edit /usr/bin/chromium-b* and comment the line XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> missed that
<BUGabundo> restarting Ch
<BUGabundo> fta: still happens
<fta> good
<BUGabundo> not for me
<BUGabundo> and why doesn't that happen on a temp-profile?
<fta> so it's not caused by rgba in gtk
<fta> BUGabundo, corrupted cache?
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> where can I clear it, and what does it affect?
<BUGabundo> and why did it affect two diff machines one day after the other
<fta> and why you but no one else?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> cause not many ppl run maverick with daily ppa, and debian unstable with an Ubuntu PPA?
<BUGabundo> where can I clear the cache, and what does it affect?
<gnomefreak> yay i moved everything in my gnomefreak inbox to other folders by way of filters (maybe i should check some of the emails now?
<gnomefreak> be back
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> go
<ddecator> here's something odd...the daily build of prism can't be closed using the X button (at least not for me)
<ddecator> scratch that, only prism-google-mail
<micahg> ddecator: repeatable?
<ddecator> micahg: yup
<micahg> ddecator: you can file a bug or see if there's one upstream, but I don't have time to look into it right now
<ddecator> micahg: prism-google-calendar is fine. i'll try to look into it tonight if i can find time
<micahg> ddecator: IIRC, that app has other issues
<ddecator> micahg: wouldn't surprise me
<micahg> ddecator: so, if it's just one, it would be an Ubuntu issue most likely
<fta> try with chromium ;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<ddecator> fta: speaking of which, chromium kept having flash crash earlier and it was working (although a little buggy) in firefox ;)
<fta> ddecator, which one? and where?
<ddecator> fta: chromium build "5.0.342.9 (43360) Ubuntu" and it was here: http://www.thedailyshow.com/full-episodes/wed-june-2-2010-morgan-freeman
<fta> i meant, which distro?
<ddecator> lucid
<fta> can't try. it's geolocalized
<ddecator> happens on any site with flash. i may have an out of date build (not using the ppa anymore) but it was working fine before
<ddecator> i have to head out, i'll look into the prism issue later and i can give info on chromium if i have to
<micahg> ddecator: there's an update in -proposed
<ddecator> micahg: for chromium or prism?
<micahg> ddecator: chromium
<fta> there's another one in the stable ppa
<fta> or in maverick
<ddecator> micahg: yah, i should probably update it. i was trying chromium for a while but decided to switch back to FF so i stopped using the PPA
<fta> lucid is 2 versions behind
<micahg> fta: I thought it was 3 versions back :)
<micahg> and -proposed was 1 version behind
<fta> right, 3
<ddecator> alright, heading out, pm if you need me, *hopefully* i can start getting active again this weekend, but i'm not sure how much studying i'll need to do. cya
 * gnomefreak not far behind him
<gnomefreak> smoke while script runs than see where i am
<fta> bam, a new -dev a -beta of chromium just appeared. good we're tracking -stable now ;) I'll let the bot work and go to bed
<BUGabundo> ahah
<gnomefreak> the bot called in sick this morning
<gnomefreak> ;)
<BUGabundo> http://p.bugabundo.net/marginal-105
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-04
<BUGabundo> nite
<BUGabundo_remote> Summer gives us pretty short clothes :)
<BUGabundo_remote> c
<BUGabundo_remote> fta ehhe another beta?
<BUGabundo_remote> didn't one came out yestreday?
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh the joys of apple 'standard' html5 :)
<gnomefreak> @login
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubot4> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubot4> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<gnomefreak> @login
<gnomefreak> damn bot
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<BUGabundo_remote> !whoami
<ubot4> use @whoami
<BUGabundo_remote> @whoami
<ubot4> BUGabundo_remote: I don't recognize you.
<gnomefreak> ubottu knows me and logged me in but ubot4 doesnt know crap
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: you cant be known by bot
<BUGabundo_remote> I should
<BUGabundo_remote> everyone knows me
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey. are we planning to push nss and nspr on Monday as well?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - yeah, that's the plan
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k, thanks
<gnomefreak> i still cant mount the POS USB stick
<gnomefreak> @login
<gnomefreak> oh well i tried only 1 bots knows this
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: did you perform the necessary testing for nss wrt the regressions we saw last time?
 * gnomefreak dopesnt know BUGabundo_remote until he finds a way to mount a usb stick as it seems unmountable
<gnomefreak> s/dopesnt/doesnt
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there a final date yet for 3.6.4?  looks like they might do another respin and release 3.5.10 early
<Dimmuxx> is there any beta ppa? I wanna be able to switch to 4.0b1 easily once it's out
<gnomefreak> no PPA with 4.0 in it
<gnomefreak> micahg: isnt 3.7 going to be 4.0
<micahg> gnomefreak: eventually
<Dimmuxx> I know it isn't out now
<micahg> Dimmuxx: we will probably start a beta PPA sometime this cycle
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: our daliy PPA
<Dimmuxx> the daily ppa is kind of annoying, I wanna be able to stick to the official betas
 * gnomefreak gives up trying to figure this re-versioning
<Dimmuxx> just forget about 3.7 ;)
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: as micahg just said 3.7 will become 4.0 if i understood him correctly
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes :), when they change the in source version, we'll change the PPA version
<Dimmuxx> yeah that's right
<gnomefreak> :)
<Dimmuxx> so 3.7 will soon be gone so just forget about it :)
<Dimmuxx> but it seems they will keep 3.7 until beta 1
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - the hardy nss has the checksum fix in already, although i still need to do some testing on it
<chrisccoulson> micahg - there haven't been any more announcements about 3.6.4 yet
<Dimmuxx> nice to hear that you are considering starting a beta ppa, that would be much appreciated
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I read the delivery meeting notes and it looks like another respin might happen with 3.5.10 going out early
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, ok. OOI, where are those notes?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/DeliveryMeetings
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you monitoring the mozilla.qa.u.c page for issues?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, although i didn't look today
<chrisccoulson> are there new issues?
<chrisccoulson> i know about fonts already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I haven't looked yet, just wanted to make sure someone is taking care of it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've been watching the LP bug tracker for issues
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: fyi, you may already know this but the following plugins don't work:  icedtea-java7-plugin sun-java5-plugin totem-mozilla
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I'm obviously talking about 364 testing. I reported it here: http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4173/537
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: also, I don't see anywhere in the QA tracker to report epiphany-browser results
<micahg> jdstrand: I've been meaning to talk to doko about icedtea
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I have a lot of failures there
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - thanks. i only tested sun-java6-plugin so far, and that one worked ok
<chrisccoulson> i'm surprised about totem-mozilla though
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look at that later
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: see my comments. java6 did work
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: where should I report epiphany problems?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - feel free to just report bugs for epiphany
<chrisccoulson> i'm quite concerned about epiphany. the karmic version really sucks compared to what was in hardy already
<jdstrand> yeah, I have 6 regressions
<chrisccoulson> mouse buttons?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<jdstrand> no
<chrisccoulson> oh, well that's 7 then
<jdstrand> the most severe are that no javas work
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, it was the first release with the webkit backend actually working :)
<jdstrand> maps.google.com is totally broken
<chrisccoulson> ah, that sucks
<chrisccoulson> does it work in karmic?
<jdstrand> and it no longer tells you when you have an invalid certificate
<jdstrand> that last one is really bad
<jdstrand> (from a security point of view)
<jdstrand> the others are functional regressions
<jdstrand> I'll try on karmic
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, the totem-mozilla one is easy to fix
<chrisccoulson> the install location doesn't work with bundled xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> possibly ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that will be it. they're currently installed in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins only
<chrisccoulson> the same might be true for the other plugins that aren't recognised, but i haven't checked yet
<chrisccoulson> i'll get those fixed over the weekend anyway
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, all of those bugs exist in karmic, with the exception of one: trying to open an ogg video, I get:
<jdstrand> An error occurred
<jdstrand> Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: the epiphany thing is a real problem though
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, interesting. ok, i will look at that
<jdstrand> we are taking a universe package from karmic and putting it into main in hardy
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too sure what to do about that really. the version in lucid isn't much better either
<jdstrand> which introduces a serious security vulnerability in hardy (the ssl cert verification)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it's possible the maps.google.com thing is the mouse issue you mentioned
<chrisccoulson> the mouse issue is the fact that extra mouse buttons don't work in epiphany
<chrisccoulson> which really sucks
<jdstrand> well, I only have two buttons
<jdstrand> actually three
<chrisccoulson> ah, i couldn't live without the back/forward buttons on my mouse ;)
<jdstrand> but dragging and clicking in maps.google.com did nothing
<chrisccoulson> so that was the first thing i noticed in epiphany
<jdstrand> we have webkit 1.2 in lucid. I will see how that fairs with epiphany
<jdstrand> it might be we need to take lucid's webkit and epiphany to all previous releases
<jdstrand> but, let me see if it even fixes anything
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thanks
<chrisccoulson> backporting the karmic version was difficult enough, as they depend on a lot of new gtk and glib functionality
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: I get that. but lack of certificate verification is huge
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's pretty bad
<jdstrand> well, lucid's is better in a lot of ways
<jdstrand> though the cert verification is still busted
<jdstrand> maps.google.com works
<jdstrand> and it detected java
<jdstrand> I'm wondering what the deal is with cert verification-- maybe there is a gconf key or something that needs to be set
<micahg> jdstrand: does it work in arora or midori?
<micahg> jdstrand: or is it browser based (not engine0
<jdstrand> I'll see
<jdstrand> midori doesn't do it either
<jdstrand> arora works
<jdstrand> hmm, but arora uses libqt4-webkit
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ok, I filed the following bugs: bug #589877, bug #589879, bug #589882, bug #589884, bug #589891
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589877 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "epiphany (webkit) does not verify SSL certificates (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589877
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589879 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "epiphany (webkit) does not work with maps.google.com (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589879
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589882 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "epiphany (webkit) doesn't detect java plugin (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589882
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589884 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "epiphany (webkit) 'Use Image as Background' no longer available (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589884
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 589891 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "epiphany (webkit) in mozilla PPA cannot play ogg video (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589891
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: the 6th one I am not reporting: about:[lugins doesn't work, as that seems to be a gecko thing
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the last one is gecko-specific
<BUGabundo> fta my corrution bug confirmed and tracked... its zoom
<BUGabundo> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45625
<fta> good
<fta> BUGabundo, http://vimeo.com/12223465
<BUGabundo> a pseudo comercial video might be nice
<BUGabundo> but real hw , specs, and price is a lot diferent
<fta> http://kno.com/the-kno.html
<fta> it's too heavy.. 2.5kg
<fta> 2x14,1″, 1440×900 each, linux, Nvidia Tegra 2, 16GB
<BUGabundo> nite
<BUGabundo> see on Monday
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-05
<wikz> asac, Spicebird 0.8 release time :) Need help with packaging :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-06-06
<vish> hmm , interesting bug > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/587896
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 587896 in hundredpapercuts "Can't copy and paste images from website to nautilus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> what does "Copy image" actually do?
<gavin> what kind of answer to that do you want?
<gavin> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/widget/src/gtk2/nsClipboard.cpp#181 via http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/content/base/src/nsCopySupport.cpp#485 is the rough codepath
<vish> gavin: hmm , when we select the "Copy image" option from the context menu , how can we use the copied image?
<gavin> but the mozilla abstractions kind of make that hard to follow
<gavin> you should be able to paste it in an image editor and get the actual image data
 * vish tries
<vish> gavin: neat! , never knew that :)
<vish> gavin: to make it work similar to the "save image as" , it would be a nautilus bug or where would it need to be fixed ...?
<gavin> I don't understand the question
<vish> not a papercut for sure , but interesting how users try to use the options ;)
<vish> gavin: to make the copy paste work , what needs fixing? or can it be fixed?
<gavin> are you saying it doesn't work for you?
<vish> gavin: i mean the copy image in FF [from website] and paste in Nautilus
<vish> it works if i copy-paste to image editor
<gavin> oh
<gavin> pasting files from the clipboard doesn't really make sense...
<vish> true
 * vish wonders if it would be better to name the option "Copy image to clipboard" , would atleast avoid users trying to paste as files
<micahg> nikolam: do you know how to reliably reproduce the Seamonkey crash?
<BUGabundo> fta can you check if Bookmark Manager is working for you ?
<fta> BUGabundo, it's not. check the inspector's console
<BUGabundo> how do I do that?
<fta> right click, inspect element
<BUGabundo> Bookmarks extension API is not avaiable
<BUGabundo> main.html:165Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'bookmarkManager' of undefined
 * BUGabundo checks for a dupe
<BUGabundo> ftahttp://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=43448
<BUGabundo> fta http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=43448
<BUGabundo> "Removing release block until this can be reproduced.  FYI, I can't get it to happen in my mac build of 6.0.422.0."
<BUGabundo> bah
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=44789
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> dupe?
<fta> confusing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-30
<bhearsum> sweet!
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: working well for me :)
<bhearsum> hm, actually, the unity icon never seems to recognize that Aurora is open - it doesn't have the same highlight that other open applications have
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, what locale do you use?
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: Tagalog is the first entry in the Language Support window, followed by English (United States) - in Firefox, general.useragent.locale is set to 'tl'
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, actually, locale shouldn't matter too much as the aurora branding isn't translated. did you restart unity after installing aurora?
<bhearsum> hmm, nope
<chrisccoulson> i'd try that. i bet it hasn't picked up the new StartupWMClass field from the desktop file ;)
<bhearsum> ahhh, ok. will do
<bhearsum> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: which branch is the thunderbird source in the dailies pulling from?  I want to fix the FTBFS on maverick and lucid
<bhearsum> micahg: 7.0?
<micahg> bhearsum: no, it's building 3.1.x ATM
<bhearsum> ahh
<micahg> the trunk branch is building 7.0 :)
<bhearsum> Thunderbird 3.1 is http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.2
<bhearsum> yeah :)
<micahg> bhearsum: no, I mean our bzr branches
<bhearsum> oh, sorry
 * bhearsum goes back to sitting in the corner quietly
<micahg> bhearsum: but thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, none at the moment. i'm only running comm-central and mozilla-central atm in that PPA. there's hardly any commits to comm-1.9.2 (none at all since the last tbird release) and mozilla-1.9.2 has only had 9 commits in the last 5 weeks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, someone requested it be fixed to test addons, should I just reply that it's not being run?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah. why can't they run the stable build to test addons?
<chrisccoulson> if they're testing addons, then they should be running comm-central anyway ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I guess they want to make sure the stable build remains compatible :)
<chrisccoulson> that really isn't going to break. i would suggest that their time might be better spent testing on a branch which will actually see API changes ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I just got the new redland bindings sync'd which should fix the FTBFS with webfav, I'll do a test build once the new packages hit my mirror before triggering a rebuid
<chrisccoulson> micahg, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: after I get webkit out this week, I'll be focusing on whatever is left for the natty transition to Firefox 5
<chrisccoulson> micahg - with the exception of new language packs from pitti, that's pretty much done already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, there's still the xulrunner-2.0 to mozjs porting of various things, but I guess that's off work stuff
<chrisccoulson> i'm not really sure that's worth spending any time on in natty tbh, you'll just be porting packages between 2 identical libraries
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought mozjs185 was supposed to get updates
<chrisccoulson> it would get point releases for major security or stability issues, but i expect those will be very few and far-between
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I guess we can revisit for lucid/maverick then
<BUGabundo> my Asus Transformer finally arrived!!! :D
<fta> BUGabundo, good for you
<fta> BUGabundo, next time you need to bisect a chromium bug, try this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-devtools.head/view/head:/bisect-with-continuous-builds.sh
<BUGabundo> I avoid doing bisecs LOL
<fta> BUGabundo, it's very easy. just run it, and say good or bad until it finds the culprit
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> will keep in mind
<fta> I just used it to locate a canvas 2d regression with h/w accelerated, it was fun
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-05-31
<xjjk> anyone alive/lucid? is the first article on http://wiki.samat.org/DraftBlogs mostly accurate
<chrisccoulson> xjjk, yes. although, the firefox-stable PPA will go away at some point
<xjjk> chrisccoulson: what will it be replaced with?
<micahg> xjjk: Minefield is now nightly
<chrisccoulson> xjjk, nothing
<xjjk> there still has to be a testing area for stuff before backports, no?
<chrisccoulson> that will go straight in to the distro instead
<xjjk> er, without a testing? not that it really needs any…
<xjjk> Kubuntu has a testing PPA before things hit backports
<xjjk> I don't think anyone really reports bugs against it
<micahg> xjjk: we have the mozilla security PPA for prerelease testing
<chrisccoulson> xjjk, no, it will be via the security PPA, like we do with all firefox updates
<micahg> xjjk: and the beta builds should be identical to the final ones as well
<xjjk> chrisccoulson: which security PPA? the one I found hadn't been updated in a long while
<chrisccoulson> xjjk, ubuntu-mozilla-security
<chrisccoulson> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<xjjk> hrm, nothing Firefox-related there
<xjjk> yet, I suppose
<chrisccoulson> xjjk, that's because packages are deleted once they are copied to the archive
<xjjk> ah
<chrisccoulson> i can assure you that this PPA is actively used for every firefox update ;)
<xjjk> chrisccoulson: okay, great
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, too bad tbird 5.0 missed out on alpha 1
<xjjk> chrisccoulson: not happen to remember where Ubuntu/whomever announced they'd speed up their Firefox release schedule
<xjjk> I remember reading about it, but don't remember where or when
<chrisccoulson> xjjk, i'm not sure where that would be documented
<xjjk> there was an announcement… somewhere… eh
<BUGabundo> fta: say hi to my new Asus Transformer
<BUGabundo> ;-)
<fta> hi!!
<BUGabundo> See my last post on statusnet or twitter :)
<BUGabundo> http://yfrog.com/gyjt9zej
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, the epoch in the version number for thunderbird-locales is a pain
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just do a breaks/replaces
<micahg> and use a different binary name
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't really want to use a different binary name
<chrisccoulson> well, i didn't want to anyway ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I like that more than I like an epoch :)
<micahg> there's a way to give the binaries a different version # than the source, but idk how to do it offhand
<chrisccoulson> yeah, you can just pass a parameter to dpkg-gencontrol
<xjjk> http://blog.samat.org/2011/05/31/Following-Firefoxs-New-Development-Channels-with-Ubuntu
<xjjk> feel free to spread via your favorite social media…
<micahg> xjjk: can you get rid of "edge" in the launchpad URLs, it will die soon
<xjjk> micahg: oh, thought I had… thank
<xjjk> thanks*
<xjjk> fixed
<micahg> xjjk: missed one :) (security PPA)
<xjjk> yep, fixed
 * micahg thought he did a full refresh
<xjjk> er, probably cached…
<xjjk> and cache flushed
<micahg> yep, shows right now
<xjjk> the only thing slower than Drupal is the server I have it running on, meh
<xjjk> have aggressive caching setup
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-01
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi
<micahg> k, so, I guess I wasn't aware of what makes alpha1, bad, so yeah, it doesn't need to be fixed
<micahg> however, we do need to fix it before we upload Firefox 5 to natty
<chrisccoulson> micahg, testpilot will be disabled automatically then
<micahg> ok, then I guess there's not a problem :), do you think it's worth release noting?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, actually, that bug isn't fixed in newer NSS versions. i just didn't notice it because that root is stored in my NSS DB
<chrisccoulson> which means it worked at some point
<chrisccoulson> it's more likely a problem with the issuer
<fta> jdstrand, hi. http://paste.ubuntu.com/615675/ (oneiric)
<Fudge> anyone here work on firefox orca accessibility
<chrisccoulson> Fudge, not that i'm aware of
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't mean there isn't someone lurking who does work on it though ;)
<Fudge> chrisccoulson  its really frustraiting, for such a long time orca is so damn slow usign ff, since 3.5 i come into usign it all the time. yet on windows it works fine with windows screen readers
<Fudge> guess i'd like to appeal or understand why things arent working faster and being improoved for blind people who use orca
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, should I forget about breakpad for chromium? or is there a chance it works on oneiric?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'd like to get it working, i've just been pretty busy with other stuff recently
<fta> ok
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - coming to #thunderbird-untiy?
<m_conley> er
<m_conley> unity?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is that now?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it is indeed!
<TSF> hi there
<TSF> Is there a way to disallow the deletion of  messages on the server with thunderbird in IMAP ?
<TSF> So messages are only deleted in the thunderbird mail folder ?
<jdstrand> fta: ack
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: do you guys have a record of buildids for ubuntu Firefox's?
<bhearsum> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=659854 is trying to figure out where 20110524000446 came from, and the extensions in the crash report indicate that it might be an ubuntu build
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 659854 in Breakpad Integration "[5] missing call frame info in several Linux crash reports" [Normal,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i don't,but i can check if that's one of our builds. might take me a little while though
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, actually, i haven't pushed any symbols for our beta builds
<bhearsum> no worries
<chrisccoulson> so, it's quite possibly one of ours
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> do you guys have access to upload to our symbol server?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i do. i'm a bit concerned about eating space though ;)
<bhearsum> oh, cool
<bhearsum> heh
<bhearsum> i don't think you can approach the amount of usage we have ;)
<chrisccoulson> we have a build for each ubuntu version, and the symbols are quite big
<chrisccoulson> that's ok then, i'll tell my bot to upload those symbols now
<bhearsum> how often?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, it uploads them every time there's a new build
<bhearsum> oh, so daily-ish?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, for the daily builds, yeah. but we only push symbols for the most recent ubuntu version for the dailies (and we turn off the crash reporter entirely for the others)
<bhearsum> ahhh, ok
<chrisccoulson> but i just totally forgot to push the beta symbols ;)
<bhearsum> i wouldn't be too shy about uploading symbols for betas, fwiw, they're really important to us
<bhearsum> someone will hunt you down if it becomes a problem :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: re cert failure> I think it's worth opening a bug if it's still an issue in newer builds, for some reason, I don't have the issue in my migrated profile
<chrisccoulson> micahg, you will have it if you delete your cert8.db
<micahg> ah, ok, I was able to reproduce in a clean profile nonetheless
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, do you know who is reponsible for looking after testpilot.mozillalabs.com?
<chrisccoulson> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=661107 seems to be hitting quite a few of our beta users
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 661107 in Test Pilot "No issuer chain provided from SSL cert for testpilot.mozillalabs.com" [Normal,New: ]
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: yeah, hang on
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: Jonathan Xie or Jinghua Zhang is probably who you need to talk to
<bhearsum> i just cc'ed them, and IT guy to the bug
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, cool, thanks
<bhearsum> np
<chrisccoulson> right, beta symbols uploading. this could take a while :)
<bhearsum> :)
<bhearsum> thanks, by the way!
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, they're all uploaded now
<bhearsum> ok, great!
<chrisccoulson> ooh, hideous: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-beta.head/revision/280
<fta> micahg, in case you're not following my commits, i've added a keep-alive mechanism in the chromium daily builds, it should also prevent the arm timeouts you experienced in the past
<micahg> fta: cool, thanks, I have a meeting with wgrant later to discuss chromium on arm
<fta> chrisccoulson, hideous indeed, esp the cat file | grep ;)
<fta> i wonder if i could use this DEB_DH_GENCONTROL_ARGS to use ld-gold only when i want to...
<fta> hm, apparently not
<micahg> fta: no, build deps have to be determined at upload time
<fta> yep, i knew it has been like that for ages, but maybe it changed recently. apparently not
<micahg> they can be dynamic so that from the same source, control.in generates one thing for a lucid upload and another for a natty upload
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-02
<fta> chrisccoulson, were you able to re-add the window buttons?
<fta> micahg, could you please do a verbose build of chromium on ARM in a native PPA for me?  for bug 791283
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 791283 in chromium-browser "chromium-browser version 11.0.696.71~r86024-0ubuntu1 failed to build on armel" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791283
<fta> (just set VERBOSE=1)
<micahg> fta: yes, I can throw that up in a bit
<fta> micahg, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev/+build/2542393
<fta> i guess this particular builder has a problem
<micahg> fta: is it hung there?
<fta> micahg, no, -dbg is also very long. i pointed you to ld chrome where my keep-alive is visible. that's where it used to timeout
<micahg> fta: ah, cool, also, just adding VERBOSE=1 to the top of debian/rules is enough for what doko wants?
<fta> yes
<micahg> k, uploading in a minute to the mozilla-security PPA, I'm only building armel
<fta> thanks
<fta> micahg, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/72861598/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.chromium-browser_13.0.782.1~r87465-0ubuntu1~ucd~dev1~natty_BUILDING.txt.gz   look for "keep-alive"
<micahg> wow 2h 40 minutes to link
<fta> but it's weird as it's not supposed to spend that long on natty x64
<fta> anyway, it didn't timeout, and that's what counts
<micahg> cool
<micahg> here's the armel test build: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/2542760
<fta> it should fail within 20min or so
<fta> micahg, is doko asking for the log alone or also the binaries produced?
<micahg> fta: no idea, though, if the build can't complete, how can you get binaries
<fta> by building locally, but i can't
<micahg> if the build can't complete, how can you build locally?
<fta> when i pbuild locally and it fails, i end up in a shell withing the build tree
<fta> -h
<fta> grr, -g
<fta> oh, the .o are built with g++-4.5, but the binary is linked with g++
<fta> so it's 4.6
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, no tbird beta yet? ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: very soon!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, how soon? i'm wondering whether to upload the current build ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: you should probably ask Standard8 #maildev for details
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: also, disk space?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah. pitti is on vacation today, and i wanted to talk to him about that :)
<chrisccoulson> so, the current situation is that we can't fit it on
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not sure what scope there is for trimming more off the CD atm
<chrisccoulson> from what pitti was talking about yesterday, it doesn't seem like there's a lot of scope for removing much more
<micahg> s/gdm/lightdm will help a little
<chrisccoulson> i think that will be in the order of kB tbh ;)
<micahg> if we can help Debian transition to python 2.7, that'll give us 10MB :)
<fta> micahg, could please retry with http://paste.ubuntu.com/617014/ ?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i think pitti is back tomorrow, so i will talk to him about what he has planned for trimming things off the CD
<micahg> fta: is there a reason you're using 4.5?
<fta> micahg, because it doesn't build with 4.6 yet
<fta> micahg, it fails at many places, and it's not supported by upstream yet
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, note that the current desktop ISO's are already about 15MB oversize too :(
<micahg> k, will make the change
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: can you tell us yes or no by tomorrow?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, i hope so :)
<Omega> Last I saw pitti talking about it he said he doesn't know how we'll do it
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, i see it is close now based on the discussion on #tbdrivers ;)
<chrisccoulson> Omega, yes, that's my feeling too. it doesn't help having qt, gtk2 and gtk3 on the CD :(
<micahg> fta: uploaded again
<Omega> chrisccoulson: Is there anything that we're shipping that uses Qt?
<fta> i hope LINK.host was enough, there's also LINK
<chrisccoulson> Omega, yes, unity-2d
<Omega> Oh right.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: xubuntu is 90MB oversized ATM :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, ouch
<chrisccoulson> and that ships tbird doesn't it?
<micahg> most of that is due to pulling in the GNOME stack with gdm
<micahg> yeah, they do
<chrisccoulson> w00t, i've just converted the first extension on lucid and maverick to a pseudo-system-wide extension \o/
<micahg> fta: still failed: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/72876251/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.chromium-browser_11.0.696.71~r86024-0ubuntu1~armeltest1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> micahg, yep, but this time, it's all g++-4.5, so it's no longer chromium's fault
<micahg> fta: k, let me know if you need anything else
<fta> uh, chromium 14
<BUGabundo> Uuhhhh
<micahg> well, stable hit on 4/27, so chromium 12 should be coming next week
 * micahg is expecting a stable channel point release update before that though
<micahg> might not happen
<fta> micahg, they branch at fixed dates, but they release when it's ready
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you purposely not subscribe -archive to the thunderbird-locales removal bug?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'll just ping pitti in the morning. he likes those bugs ;)
<chrisccoulson> but, yeah, i just forgot to subscribe them
<micahg> k, the removal queue is backed up at the moment
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how did you end up handling the epoch?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i use dh_gencontrol -v to change the version for the language packs ;)
<micahg> k
<chrisccoulson> i discussed it with pitti first, and it seems like the only sane way to handle it without adding an epoch to the thunderbird source, or thinking up a new name for the language packs and providing a bazillion transitional packages
<micahg> k, sounds like a good solution
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-03
<chrisccoulson> will hopefully get the beta builds in to the thunderbird-beta PPA tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> **thunderbird-next PPA, even ;)
<chrisccoulson> need to set up a VM to test them in first though
<chrisccoulson> unless anyone else not running oneiric wants to test some builds ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, got your windows buttons back?
<chrisccoulson> fta - not yet, but i've not tried upgrading anything yet
<chrisccoulson> did you?
<fta> nope
<chrisccoulson> i was going to try downgrading the metacity libs actually, that's the most likely culprit
<fta> i wonder if it's a conspiracy
<fta> i remember reading somewhere that it was planed for post natty
<micahg> fta: I'm not happy about r796 in chromium-browser.head at least for the archive builds
<micahg> do you know what the diff is?
<fta> micahg, i'm just aligning it with upstream. it's -O3 vs -02
<micahg> fta: can't you just set that bit explicitly rather than unsetting our toolchain flags?
<fta> and -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions
<fta> it's in gyp, and it's best to not override it so it's the same as what upstream tracks with their perf tests we don't do
<fta> there's also PIE they don't do
<micahg> that change was only for gyp, not all of chromium?
<fta> as chrisccoulson said a while ago, our binary has 1000 times more relocations, so it starts slower, and that sucks
<fta> no, think of gyp as autoconf/configure. their flags are in a .gyp/.gypi file
<fta> most probably common.gypi here
<micahg> fta: k, I should talk to my team before I comment more, I'm lacking bits of information about the toolchain
<fta> well, i've been doing that for the codecs since day 1, it doesn't even build otherwise
<fta> and it's like the non system-libs thing in ff and ch, it's to stay closer to upstream and benefit from their tests & QA
<micahg> right, my question is how much our build flags help in the security of the build
<fta> it's just CFLAGS="-g -O2 -g -O2 -Wall" CXXFLAGS="-g -O2 -g -O2 -Wall" CPPFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions"
<fta> nothing else
<micahg> fta: ah, so the answer is it doesn't then :), so it's fine
<chrisccoulson> i thought there was a third party PPA that someone was using to provide seamonkey builds. i can't find it though, or did i just imagine that ever existed?
<fta> chr1sccoulson, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=seamonkey
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, i had a look there, but i don't see what i thought i was looking for.
<fta> chrisccoulson, not even https://launchpad.net/~seamonkey2/+archive/seamonkey2 ?
<fta> https://launchpad.net/~seamonkey2  stable, testing and pre-release
<chrisccoulson> fta - that might be it, but i thought i would recognize the maintainers name
<chrisccoulson> ah, i e-mailed him anyway
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: pretty good, and you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, not too bad thanks. just trying to get enigmail working :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: gotcha, gotcha.  You probably know why I'm pinging you...
<chrisccoulson> yeah ;)
<fta> dpm, hi, which list should i write to to request translations?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: any word?
<chrisccoulson> so, pitti is on vacation again today. i'm just talking to allison right now though
<dpm> hi fta, launchpad-translators (at) lists (dot) launchpad (dot) net
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: we'll hear within the next few hours?
<fta> dpm, thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, so, the answer is that we can't fit it on unless we can either get it down to a size comparable to evo (which I don't think is possible), or find something else to remove from the CD :(
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - can we pull this into #thunderbird-unity?  I think bwinton is in there.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what's the question about seamonkey?
<fta> dpm, there's a question in the m-l i can't answer, care to help? ;)
<fta> oh, not sure it went to the m-l
<dpm> fta, no, it seems it didn't, it's not in my inbox
<fta> dpm, jsut forwarded it to you
<dpm> ok, thanks
<micahg> wow thunderbird 3.1 -> 5.0 is an 8MB jump
<Omega> chrisccoulson: Have you heard anything more about the space-issue?
<eric_> yo, the tb 5.0 that just landed is just a reversioned 3.3, right?
<chrisccoulson> eric_, it's just the latest beta
<fta> jdstrand, did you notice my ping about apparmor + evince on oneiric?
<jdstrand> fta: i did. i ackd it
<jdstrand> fta: I snagged the log and made a note. I haven't been able to fix it yet
<fta> ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-06-05
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon
<Omega> ohai
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-29
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, you leave the house at 6.45am??? that's a crazy time ;)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: yeah, i take the 7am train. the other options are 6:30, 7:30, and 8:00....and the latter two are jam packed
<bhearsum> i'll deprive myself of sleep for a nicer commute :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, fair enough :)
<bhearsum> of course, i only come in 2-3 days a week, so it's easier than it sounds ):
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's not too bad
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-30
<gnomefreak> anyone know if gir1.2-gjsdbus-1.0 is stillo needed in 12.10?
<chrisccoulson> i think i need to drink beer before my head explodes
<chrisccoulson> yay, progress, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=754554 :/
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 754554 in JavaScript Engine "Various JIT test failures related to FloatArrays when compiled with gcc 4.7" [Normal,New: ]
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do you think about bug 1000820, should we add the conflicts/replaces globally or just for lucid (wondering if people might have had it left on their system)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1000820 in firefox "package firefox-dev (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/pkgconfig/mozilla-nspr.pc', which is also in package xulrunner-1.9-dev 0:1.9.0.19+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000820
<chrisccoulson> micahg, as i've already done the final beta and got everything ready to do release uploads, we should do nothing for another 6 weeks ;)
<chrisccoulson> (it's quite an edge case anyway)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you ever break the lock on thunderbird.natty?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, it don't think it worked though
<chrisccoulson> let me try again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's fine, I don't mind waiting for the next release, I'm happy to commit the changes to trunk and aurora if you want me to or leave it for you
<chrisccoulson> oh, break-lock worked this time
<chrisccoulson> feel free to do that, i don't mind too much
<micahg> ok, will do, do you want it for all releases in case it was carried past lucid, or just for lucid?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's fine for all releases
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I'm doing the pre-testing today, should I assign any bugs to you, just the high/critical ones (if any), or something else?
<micahg> ok, thunderbird.natty pushed
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i guess so
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you planning on uploading 13 final to precise before alpha1 freeze on Monday?
<micahg> s/precise/quantal/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so that's awesome, it's gcc's fault you can't play angry birds :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-05-31
<chrisccoulson> micahg, right, i always knew it was gcc's fault. i just had to figure out what was broken though ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you off mon and tues?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do I need to do the release uploads then so you can have an extended weekend?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, not sure yet. it depends when they are
<micahg> usually they're friday after EOD your time
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, you let me know
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have any plans to reenable powerpc in 14?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i don't have any plans to touch anything wrt powerpc ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you mind if I reenable if I get some time to look at it?
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind too much
<chrisccoulson> as long as there really isn't anything else to do. i wonder prioritise powerpc over anything else ;)
<micahg> right, I was about to say, I have a backlog I have to work through first :)
<micahg> so it would either be during free time, or once everything else urgent is done
 * micahg just hope armel builds fine with v7 on lucid-precise
<micahg> chrisccoulson: doko uploaded the fix for gcc-4.7 to quantal already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I've got thunderbird running around 100% CPU and was wondering if you wanted me to grab any info before restarting (this is 13b3)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Hangs.2C_or_excessive_CPU_usage ;)
 * micahg should really reread that page :0
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can we do anything about the "Could not read chrome manifest 'jar:file:///usr/lib/thunderbird/extensions/langpack-ru@thunderbird.mozilla.org.xpi!/chrome/ru.manifest'." warnings in thunderbird (want a bug?)
<micahg> hrm, that's looking in the wrong path
<micahg> I have the symlink and the addon is installed in the right place
<micahg> chrisccoulson: will you be reenabling firefox-next later today (I'll do some testing with beta 6 as well)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there any reason the firefox-next PPA for beta 6 isn't enabled yet?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, no, i just haven't done it yet ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: shall I enable it?
<chrisccoulson> it's ok, it's done now
<micahg> Bug #1006824  - awesome :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1006824 in thunderbird "Default internet search engine is Microsoft's Bing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006824
<Unit193> That is a bug. ;)
<micahg> I've certainly got that in precise
<chrisccoulson> it's not a bug
<micahg> can we change it?
<chrisccoulson> no
<chrisccoulson> mozilla bug 731590 has more information ;)
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 731590 in Search "Update search engine list for Thunderbird" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=731590
<micahg> chrisccoulson: closed won't fix, thanks
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> mentioning search plugins has just reminded me that i have a new one to add to firefox ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-01
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm looking forward to doing some actual real work next week
<bhearsum> i know exactly how you feel
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I have one regression on precise, but it was a regression at release time I think, I'll get you a real bug next week for it
<chrisccoulson> micahg, thanks
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, any plans for the weekend?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and thanks for getting the release builds going
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome :)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: trout fishing tomorrow, Canada-USA football game on sunday!
<bhearsum> how about you?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i was hoping to tidy our garden this weekend, but not sure the weather will hold out
<chrisccoulson> but, i'll be mostly trying to avoid the queens diamond jubilee celebrations ;)
<bhearsum> hehe
<bhearsum> that's invaded us, too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems to have taken over the entire country here
<bhearsum> speaking of the queen.....
<bhearsum> http://bookfaked.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/wvrde.jpg
<bhearsum> took awhile to find it :P
<chrisccoulson> hah!
<chrisccoulson> hopefully she's firing that at our PM ;)
<bhearsum> haha
<bhearsum> he's retiring soon, no?
<chrisccoulson> no, unfortunately
<bhearsum> oh, i thought i saw something about an early election
<chrisccoulson> oh, i think people joke about it. and there's a chance that his party might replace him in any case
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> i wish our PM would get replaced too =)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<bhearsum> actually, the party just needs to be out of office altogether
<chrisccoulson> i think a lot of people feel like that here. but there isn't really a credible alternative
<chrisccoulson> the whole political system is broken ;)
<bhearsum> yeah
 * bhearsum doesn't like first-past-the-post voting nor political parties in general
<chrisccoulson> yeah, me neither
<bhearsum> time to head home, have a good weekend!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-06-03
<vibhav> .window 12
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-05-27
<bkerensa> http://sietch-tabr.tumblr.com/post/51439387993/thunderbird-test-week
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: do we have 22b in a PPA yet?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-05-28
<Fudge> hi is there a release schedule for thunderbird/firefox that ubuntu is following?
<Fudge> trying to find otu if firefox or thunderbird will get a new version in the next week
<TeamRocket1233c> Nightly isn't updating and I know why: the repos hit red, any time you can expect that to be fixed?
<TeamRocket1233c> And what exactly is going on with the Nightly repo?
<TeamRocket1233c> Besides them going red, I mean what caused that?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-05-30
<bkerensa> Just a heads up FF currently is facing a major bug where uploads for images are broke on G+ and Facebook.
<Unit193> I wouldn't call it major. ;)
<Unit193> (Works for me on Aurora 23-hg20130529r138586, though.)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-06-02
<bkerensa> http://www.browserscope.org
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-05-27
<Helloer-> Hello, why ubuntu-mozilla-daily is not updated daily?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-05-30
<charettes> Hi everyone, I've been using the firefox-trunk package from ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily for the past years but it seems it's not built as frequently as before. Is there a reason for this?
<gQuigs> so.. did Firefox stop using apport?
<gQuigs> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2014.04&package=firefox&period=day
<gQuigs> or is this a bug?  (pretty sure we aren't stable enough for just 3 crashes a day)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-06-01
<acetakwas> How can I make my browser stop slowing down my computer?
<acetakwas> Everytime I run `$ top` I see Firefox eating up all the RAM
<acetakwas> And my computer is so slooooow
